# JUNE/JULY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all 2WWers with TX 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Julie-Anne,2 Jun,FET, 
nat4353,2 Jun,IVF, 
eknowles,3 Jun,Clom, 
susanalex,3 Jun,IVF, 
sunfizz,4 Jun,ICSI, 
dolly daydream,5 Jun,ICSI, 
vikki75,5 Jun,FET, 
J-Mo,5 Jun,FET, 
needabreak,5 Jun,ICSI, 
*Sharon*,6 Jun,IVF, 
debbied25,6 Jun,Clom, 
Mary - Lou,6 Jun,ICSI, 
Tiny21,6 Jun,IUI, 
josieteabag,6 Jun,IUI, 
Babycake20,7 Jun,IUI, 
Cooky,7 Jun,IUI, 
*Vino*,7 Jun,ICSI, 
Newday,8 Jun,FET, 
mary1971,9 Jun,IUI, 
Crazychick,9 June,ICSI, 
mistyd,9 Jun,IUI, 
anged,9 Jun,IVF, 
Lib40,10 Jun,IVF, 
janie b,10 Jun,ICSI
Missnightmaress,10 Jun,IVF
Diane72,11 Jun,ICSI, 
NatR,11 Jun,Clom, 
NICKY S,11 Jun,IVF, 
jade ttc,11 Jun,Clom, 
daisyizzy,12 Jun,ICSI, 
dottiep,12 Jun,IVF, 
emsy2525,12 Jun,Clom, 
LillyBee,13 Jun,IUI, 
Holly Berry,13 Jun,IUI, 
gaye,13 Jun,IVF, 
CalamityJ,13 Jun,ICSI, 
michelle99,14 Jun,ICSI, 
sprinkle,14 Jun,IUI, 
Littlebit,14 Jun,ICSI, 
LoopyOne,15 Jun,IVF, 
CherylE1968,15 Jun,ICSI, 
babyplease!!,16 Jun,IVF, 
Pinkytails,17 Jun,IVF, 
izzie,18 Jun,ICSI, 
beanzie,18 Jun,ICSI
Bitsy Boo,18 Jun,ICSI, 
sarah2412,19 Jun,ICSI, 
Sapphire05,19 Jun,ICSI, 
LUCY L,20 Jun,ICSI
CLH,20 Jun,ICSI, 
Tessie*,20 Jun,ICSI, 
Milky,20 Jun,IVF, 
scootergirl,21 Jun,IUI, 
montymoo,22 Jun,FET
JueB,22 Jun,IVF, 
Tracyxx,23 Jun,FET, 
zozo,23 Jun,ICSI, 
Agathe,23 Jun,IVF
emma79,23 Jun,ICSI, 
amyclare,24 Jun,ICSI, 
Dizzy one,25 Jun,IVF, 
Karen1975,25 Jun,FET, 
millychick,25 Jun,ICSI, 
kas1979,26 Jun,ICSI
Harriet_LF,26 Jun,IUI
Lou27,26 Jun,IVF, 
fruitilicious,27 Jun,IVF, congrats^
RosesAreRed,27 Jun,ICSI, 
jadeline,28 Jun,FET
traceymohair,29 Jun,IVF, 
becky100,30 Jun,ICSI, 
STAR2007,Jun,FET
Izzy88,Jun,



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lib, Ange and Michelle ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your 2wws   

Diane ~ welcome to you too. I read your poems in your diary.....beautiful and very moving hun. Good luck  

Dolly D ~ hoping it's implantation bleeding hun......fingers crossed   Isn't Tarporley on the A5? I'm sure I remember going passed it on many scooter rallies (many moons ago )

Hi NAB ~ hope you are doing ok today 



gadget said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well I did my test this morning and DH messed up as he doesn't seem to be able to follow instructions on a piece of paper, (but hey that's men for you, they don't do instructions ) anyway just to be sure, to be sure (the Irish in me) I did a second one, this time I followed the instructions and both tests were correct.
> 
> I got a  OMG, can't believe it!!!!!!!!


Didn't want anyone to miss your news hun.....congratulations!!!!! So pleased for you 

Take care all....hope everyone's having a good weekend. I'm all TVed out after watching the Nancys and BGT!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Janie ~ welcome to the thread....i've added you to the list hun 

Welcome to FF too......i've sent you some bubbles for luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

Hi there
I'm a chat room virgin and still trying to find my way around this site... 

I'm also on day 4 of my 2ww (takes a little while to work out all the abbreviation!)

I've done 2 IUI early 07 - no result and 1st IVF and ICIS last dec.  Managed 10 eggs, 7 embryos of which 2 transfered but no luck again
so on Wednesday i had FET and i wait!

I had read that stress can have a significant effect on treatment - and boy wasn't it stressful last time - so I've done it really different this time and also ask doc to sign me off work for the whole duration!  which is great to now i realise that I've got alot of time on my hands and i have to stop myself  charging out and about walking the dog going to the gym!

So that' how I've found myself here - although i wished i had found you all sooner - i found the last treatment really differcult and felt that there was no one about who understood what was going on - some time i didn't know what was going on - your body really seems to have a life of it's on the drugs that we pump inside ourselves!

Anyway would be good to here from someone
best wishes
Janie b


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Janie,

Welcome to fertility friends! I have to say for me it has been a real life line at all the different stages I have been at. It is so good to know 'you're not the only one'. I am sorry to hear the journey you have been on so far has not been successful but    for this one. I have taken a weeks holiday time to try de-stress as I want to maximise chances-who knows if it makes a difference but I deliberately have not taken any holiday other than for treatment this year and intend to keep it that way if this round isn't successful as this is simply the most important thing in my life (my doc is a bit straight laced and I reckon wouldn't sign me off, besides work don't know I'm going through treatment and I don't really want them to unless they have to). 

Lizzy, thanks for the good luck it is much appreciated

Gadget-congratulations!    that is wonderful news

 to everyone else out there!

Diane


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I am having a bad morning think af has arrived, started with brown goo yesterday and this morning lots of brown goo.  Have had a cry with dh and have decided its a no.  Am still going to test thursday but any good news will now be a bonus.

Thanks for support of ff. I couldnt have got his far without you.


xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi everyone

lizzy could you put me down for bfn af arrive last night cd26   anyway atleast clomid should be working as haven't had af since january!! 
bit confusd what to do now as consultant said to take clomid on strict 28 day cycle on cd1-5.... do i wait until tues or take now    am at hospital tues for results of dye test but not sure whether to wait until then may phone tomorrow and ask!?!

hope everyone is good and a big congrats to all with bfp

Em xx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi, I am also on 2ww due to test thursday 12th. Had icsi, 2 blasts put back. I struggle with this part with all the strange twinges and feelings going on. clinic told me it is likely to be the drugs. Anyone experiencing similar things? be good to hear from you sticky vibes to all xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

gadget congratulations hun xxxx
dolly hunny dont despair hun xx dont give up hope still could get a big fat pos xxx  
me im feeling well just period pains an tired really cant wait till thursday though cos then i can get my life back to normal ... well if i can call it normal lol 
i really dont feel like im going to get a bfp but im keeping an open mind xx
     for all of you xxxxx
newbies welcome hunies xx
vikx


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all,
Just had our first evet IUI on Friday the 30th May. so now officiallyy PUPO and on the dreaded 2WW. Can you add  me to your list . Will test on or abouts the 12th June..if I can wait that long!!! dreading the day..
Lilybee


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Welcome to all newbies on the 2ww.    

Love to Vicky for her positive thoughts for me  

Have been bleeding most of the day, but slowing off now, dont know what to think really.  Gonna ring the clinic tomorrow see what they say.  Does anyone think i could still have a chance, or is that it for me?

Shall i test earlier or wait until the otd of 5th June?

Clare XXX


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dolly, sorry to hear you have been bleeding, this not knowing for certain is a very tough time, sending lots of positive vibes and hugs   There is no harm in checking with the clinic.

Em, sorry I can't help as never been on clomid 

Daisy, 2 blastocysts- wonderful! you have some good odds there. I haven't had the same twinges as last time this time but I did in my first round of ICSI. I did get a BFP (but unfortunately miscarried several weeks later) so in fact I have been feeling paranoid that I haven't felt the same twinges etc.

Vicky sending you lots of luck for a BFP     .

Lily, welcome!

I'm feeling a bit 'shakey' tonight, not sure why maybe I overdid it as I took a short walk to the pub for lunch today and then put my clothes washing on (although I wouldn't classify that as particularly strenuous). I was wondering if it was maybe the prednisolone. I'm very excited as we have booked a lovely cottage in Cornwall to relax for the next few days-can't wait. It has a lovely harbour view so even if I don't feel like doing much we can snuggle up and watch the boats go by.


 to everyone I haven't mentioned,

Diane


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

bfn for us again...af arrived


----------



## sunfizz (May 4, 2005)

Think we're on our way to another BFN also - spotting today, 11dp3dt, so bit late for an implantation bleed I think.  And AF arrived at the same time last cycle, so positive energy a bit low at the moment. Still got to wait until Wednesday for OTD.  What a great way to start the week.


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

dolly_daydream, hope you are ok, good luck for test


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

dolly hunny dont test early cos it could give you more alarm with a fake neg so plz plz plz dont test early hun xx this could still be a pos out come hun  
diane thats hun an to all you well wishers out there xx 
     for you all x
vikxx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello All

It's been a wee while since I was last on. Have only got 5 days to OTD. Went back to work last week and although tiring was helpful to take my mind off things. Was a bit worried as I have been pretty much symptomless, had occasional sore (.)(.)'s, I then read FAQ and was reassured to read that not everyone experiences symptoms but I am still kinda of thinking that it has not worked. What's also been really difficult to figure out is how much I can do without 'overdoing it' so have cut back on some of the exercise and not done as much heavy stuff (having moved last year into a house with a very neglected garden). 

Congrats to all of those with   sending you loads of  .


For those with   my heart goes out to you, sending you    's.

*Sharon*, Debbied25, Tiny21 and Joseiteabag you all test on the same day as me, wishing you and everyone else to test soon loads of     and    for a


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

morning girls

well i re tested this morning and it was a clear   not a sniff of a line! so the dream is over, i lost my embies. well at least i know what a positive test looks like!! and i know i was preg for a couple of days and lost them in the bleeding. i was prepared for the result and havent cried yet, i done all that last week!
so i am gonna enjoy the summer and not worry about ttc, finish planning my wedding and we will go for a FET aug/sept time. which is gonna be pushing it with wedding as we get married 27th june next year and if that one worked baby would be due may, but i cant worry if i am a fat bride!! 

good luck nat testing today i really do hope it is good news

love and dust to all 

em x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Morning All,

Em- I'm so sorry   do give yourself a break and get back in balance.  

Debbie- I also wanted to send you a  

I'm off to Cornwall now and don't know if I'll be able to get online so I wanted to sends lots of   to everyone testing this week.

The clinic called this morning to say none of my other embies will be frozen so it really is all or nothing now for this round with the two embies onboard    

Hugs,

Diane


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

EM         
diane good luck hunny xxxxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

em - I am so sorry, we were all desperately hoping it was good news for you.  Good luck for the next one and dont worry about being big for the wedding next year - you said you want a big belly and that might be th eperfect time for you - you need to make sure you dont get wound up with wedding plans though - although that might take your mind off testing so much!! Hee Hee!  Seriously Good Luck.

And Good Luck to all of the new ladies in waiting.  It is one of the most frustrating two weeks I have ever had but having support and advice from all of the ladies on this thread was wonderful.  Thank you to all of you.

  
love kirsty


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

kirsty can i get a little advice from you 
did you suffer with AF pains around day 11-12? im not bleeding or spotting but have got awful pains 
vikxx

ps congratulations by the way


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys

Em - so sorry to hear your news, like you have said though you can enjoy your summer and get into wedding plans.

Goodluck to all on 2ww this week and testing today      

Well i am still bleeding so am presuming it is all over for us this time, still gonna wait and test on thursday i think though.

Tried to call clinic for advise and still not got back to me yet, nightmare to get hold of.

XXX


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Vicki

I had AF pains from day 7 post EC right up until (I think) day 14, pains then went and seem to come back every time I do something even remotely energetic (which for me includes dancing, and walking!! - scared to have any sort of sex at the moment too which is a bit of a pain)  Hospital told me to relax as much as possible and I have my six week scan wednesday 4th to see if everything is ok.  It certainly seems that routine spotting and pains along with sore boobs seems to hit us whether it is a BFN or a BFP and it seems very difficult to guess which symptoms are showing which results.  Fingers crossed for you, I guess I was pleased to know that the pains and the spotting were not a definite sign of a BFN and that made me relax (a little bit) .

Good luck

Kirsty


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thank you kirsty thats made me feel a little better just that i take af pains as if you going to get one if you get wat i mean lol
anyway good luck for the next 8 mths an good luck with your first scan hun xx could be twins xx fingers crossed 
vikxx


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Vik,

I cant believe just how exhausted I am (I know I am a wimp at times but I have been close to falling asleep on the loo at work during the past week on more than one occasion) I am told this goes after week 12 but I certainly dont feel like I am blossoming yet (in fact most people at work seem to think I look shocking- I have to say that if it is twins, I will be scared silly but I guess there is no turning back now!!!  Thanks for the good wishes

K


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Been away for weekend so can't remember everything from other thread - sorry. 
Sure I am sending CONGRATS to Gadget  - brill news. 

Em - so sorry it doesn't appear to have worked out - what an awful time you have had, sending you lots of   
Dolly - sorry you are still bleeding, still hoping for you. 

Hi everyone else, will try and catch up more a bit later, need to do some work now!!! Reports to write and this is my planning afternoon so must get some more done. 

A quick update though I will put most in my diary. I am feeling totally    today as I am sure period is coming - have had those feelings in my tummy and really feeling  . Just got my progesterone result from GP and it was 127 which is my highest ever and the clinic said it's really good, I think I have had 40s, the highest being 70 - this should make me really happy and   but the feelings in my stomach are not letting me feel that at all. I was on such a short fuse with my class this morning because I am so convinced it has failed and the witch is about to show - I hate going to the loo now. Sorry for a down post but just feeling so low. 

I will try and catch up with more personals later. 
   to everyone
    for those of us still to test. 
Tiny xx


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies

Well i have gone and done it........... i tested early this morning and got a   the line was not really dark but certainly there.

I am 12dpt and trigger shot was 16 days ago do you think this is real as it's not sinking in yet ?

I have has A/F pains all the way through and still have them now that's why i tested as i thought it was going to be all over for me.

all advice will be much appreciated as i don't want to build my hopes up.

Love to all

Sharon


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

sharon im naughty too i just tested but now really confused got to wait another 4 hrs to test again my test i used (cheapy one  not my test date one ) well  you know when the ink runs through it well its smudged an still there at the pos bit an the actual line to let you know the test is working is there so now i dont know if its a pos or not   i tested only cos i went greggs an nearly passed out felt like a right idiot  
vikxx


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Vikki

I have just used a cheapie tesco one aswell, if i were you i would save up your wee for a bit and have another go later hun if that one is smudged just to be sure, when is your OTD hun ??

hope and   it's a   for you

Sharon


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

sharon mines on thurday got 3 days left xx
vik


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Vikki mine is supposed to be friday but our clinic make you wait 16 days 

Good luck hun 

Sharon


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

sharon - congrats hun but i really should send the     round!! lol

you naughty-but lucky-girl!!!!!!!! 

em x


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi sharon,
Congrats on your   you must be thrilled I cant imagine how I would feel seeing that blue line!!! I think i would go and buy another ten packets just to be sure. I am only on day 3 of my 2ww and I can stop thinking about it and aim countig the days down to when it might implant. It drives you mad.Its weird cos I knew that when I took the clomid it wouldnt work so I wasnt really surprised when I gt the BFN's but somehow I am more hopeful wit the IUI - dont know why?. Anyway - lets hope its a bumper month for  ly  and I am sure i'll be naughty and will test early too!!!.
Lillybee


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls tested on a first response an sadly still a BFN  
i know its early but know in my heart its not going to change now 
good luck to all you 2ww xxx
vik


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Vik - sorry it was a BFN but it is still early   
Sharon - Congrats on your BFP - you must be  
Lilly - this 2ww seriously seems to take for ever - I am over half way and it still seems for ever.
HI Kirsty, Mary-Lou and anyone else. 
I put my   feelings on earlier so I won't put them again - suffice to say not improved. Warned DP expecting AF imminently so he knows I'll be a grump tonight!

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned    
Tiny xxx


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Sharon - Congratulations on your BFP

Tiny  I am     that it will be fifth time lucky and you will reach test date.

Vik - sorry for your BFN

Lilly - I'm 100% with you this 2ww is slooow, but no testing early please!   

Holly Berry
xx


----------



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

AF has arrived already, making this months cycle just 20 days, rather than usual 24/25! haven't seen many other mentions of this happening - is it normal?)Not due to test till friday, but I guess I saved myself a few bob!(Had a feeling my first D IUI hadn't been a success as had period pain all last week, so not surpirsed, but still gutted, so much so that I completely ignored too pregnant women at school today. How awful is that!? I'm pleased fo them and everything, but couldn't bear to look at their bumps. 

Still, great to see some BFPs on the list - Congratulations to you all

Sorry for those who haven't managed it this time round.

Love Josie x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Josie - so sorry   I honestly think I am going to be joining you soon. 
Thanks Holly, I appreciate the    
Tiny xx


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Nikki.......don't lose all hope yet hunny it's still early and certainly not over   

Em........so sorry hun take care  

Kirsty.......   for wednesday.

Dolly.... hoping things change for you  

Josie....... so sorry  

Tiny.......    for you.

 Lilly, Holly, Mary-Lou and anyone else i have missed certainly not intential my head is all over the place.

Sharon


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone firstly some personals

Josie - sorry for you having your af, you sure its full af, was it a big bleed?

Tiny - Big    for your test, hope you get your bfp.

Kirsty Good luck on your soon to be test. 

Sharon - big congratulations to you hun.

Vikki  hope you test again on thursday hun and get some good news.

Em - thanks for all the support, means alot. x 

I am still bleeding guys, clinic advised me that as its not a big bleed to still wait and do a test on thursday, however since spoke to them, blood has gone from brown to red now, so think its over for us. XX


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Em - sorry to hear of your  have been following your story, sending you big  .

Josie - again sorry to hear AF has arrived, big   to you as well.

Vicki - big   for you.

Sharon congrats on your


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Don't know what happened there as I inadvertently posted the message before I had finished . I was also going to say hi to all those who I had not mentioned. I have a terrible memory and try to remember everyone but sorry to those I haven't mentioned.

I've had one of those days where everywhere you look there are women at various stages of pregnancy, who says you don't miss what you haven't had, I certainly do!!!

I have been really tempted to buy some HPT's but have so far resisted the urge. I plan to buy some the night before the test as I am guaranteed to mess the test up. Only 4 days to go (inc test day).

Good night all


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

and   to all,

night ladies


----------



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join you? I'm also on the dreaded 2ww with Clomid, due to test on 11th June (our 3rd wedding anniversary!)

Keeping everything crossed that this is the month, but have a sinking feeling Clomid is not gonna work for us (can't explain why - need to sort out my PMA methinks!!)

Big big   to everyone who's been visited by the wicked witch this month, gutted 4 u xx

Congrats to all who have their BFP's already this month

 Fingers crossed for everyone yet to test

Nat


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck natR i have already been and tested but i am still lurking!!  but well come to the thresd it is a great place to be for pma.
and i have noticed your weight loss ticker, well done , 45lb is alot of weight to lose. good on ya

em x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys 

I have tested early and got a BFN, waiting for clinic to call to tell me off, but think this is it for us.  Gutted X


----------



## sprinkle (Apr 29, 2008)

Good morning...

Can I join the list?!
I had my first ever IUI on Saturday 31st, so im on my 2ww and PUPO (My DH and I love that!!)

My fingers are crossed for everyone and thinking lots of


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Fellow 2WW

I hope I can join you all on this crazy rollercoaster of the 2WW.  

I had ET yesterday.  We have x2 grade 2 embies on board.  I have been incredibly emotional since been given a picture of my beautiful embies... I thought all the tears and madness is suppose to happen in the last week.... not 20 minutes after ET.    We test 13th June.

Sorry to hear about BFN for some of you     

Congratulations of BFP for some of you   

I look forward to getting to know the rest of you

love gaye


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Em (eknowles)* ~ i'm sorry to see your news hun....hope your appt goes well today 

*Debbie* ~ many hugs to you too....really sorry hun 

*Em (iwbb)* ~ really sad to see your news too 

*Josie* ~ i'm really sorry the witch showed up hun. Look after yourself hun and don't worry about ignoring pg ladies....sometimes self preservation is more important 
*
Hi Daisyizzy, LillyBee, Nat, Gaye and Sprinkle* ~ welcome to the thread and enjoy being PUPO     *Sprinkle* ~ what day do you test?

*Hi Janie* ~ let me know if you need any help finding your way around the site.......it can be a bit daunting at first 

*Diane* ~ hope you are having a lovely time in Cornwall......sounds just perfect. Sorry about your frosties hun 

*Tiny* (((hugs))) how are you feeling today?

*Hi Holly Berry, Mary-Lou and Mary* ~ hope you are ok 

*Vikki and Dolly D* ~ keeping everything crossed it turns around for you both  

*Sunfizz* ~ hope the spotting has eased up a bit...lots of luck for tomorrow  

*Sharon* ~ congratulations!! i think that's sounding really good....have you tested again today?

*Kirsty* ~ hope you are ok....good luck for you scan tomorrow 

Hey everyone....sorry for not being around, i was away for the day and then yesterday we had a power cut!!!! I was convinced that my laptop should still work as it's wireless  

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sprinkle (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

I was told to test 14th June... aaahhhh!!!


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi ladies...

can i join u, im on dreaded 2ww with clomid 

not holding out much hope as just using clomid inbetween icsi treatment..after 1st failed icsi 

emsy x


----------



## Babycake20 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi ladies mind if i join you, test date for me is 7th June (day after af is due).

i wanted to say congrats to all those that have a bfp, sorry to those that have had a bfn, hopefully they will turn into bfp.

I do have a question for you 

i tested yesterday 10dpIUI and this morning and got bfp.  Yesterday i even got a pregnant on my digi.  I'm 13dpTrigger i had 6000iu, do you think the trigger would be out of my system by now?

(TMI Alert) i spotted bright red blood lastnight, then nothing until about 10 mins ago, i spotted some more, after wiping no more blood.  Has anyone experiance this?  also have af type cramps every now and then.

I'm trying not to get tooo excited incase it's a false positive


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Dear Babycake

I had those symptoms and got a BFP.  I read somewhere it can take up to 14 days to get rid of the HCG from the trigger injection if you have up o 10000iu and up to 9 days for 5000iu so I guess your dose should have gone out of your system by day 13.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

K


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

hi gals

Havent been on few a few days (and so much so you have  anew thread!) so am tryign to catch up 

After BFN last thurs, AF arrived 2 days later on saturday. Am still cramping 4 days later which is unusual but I suppose not surprising after everything the last 6 weeks has thrown at me. Dh wants me to test again as he said im unusually warm, so as there's one stick left. what the h*ll. I hardly ever use them anyway! 

Just had follow up app't letter through this morning for 20th June so am chuffed its not the 5 weeks away they said it might be.


Em (IWBB) So sorry hun it was BFN after all. What a stressy time for you. Sending lots of    You at last saw a +ve and you'll see one again soon  Hold that positive memory in your head x

Dolly daydream - So sorry     

Gadget - Congrats!!!!! 

Big    for all those who need it and lots of    Good luck to all who are testing this week  
fxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi guys
tested agian this morning an still a bfn i know i still got till thursday but i know im not 
was really upset last night but slowly came to terms with it 
trying again after xmas now with my 3 ice blasties 
going to see about moving them to another clinic thats got good rate in thawing blasts though any one know any?
vikxx


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello to all you brave determined souls!

I'm on the 2ww after iui today. My test date isn't until June 21st - could I please be added to the list?

Good luck to everyone!

x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Lizzy thanks for adding me to the list  

Hi Emsy - stay positive sweets, you never know

Babycake I would send the     to you,, but to be honest I would probably be doing the same.  I always check the presents out under the tree before Christmas day, doing HPT would be no different.  Good luck for the 7th.

Kirsty I am having my first IVF at HH - congratulations on your  

Vik and flowerpower     

After lots of tears yesterday and today from the whole ET experience I feel more relaxed and happy.  Been reading the orange spot thread (very funny) and watched 50 first dates this afternoon has put a smile back on my face.

Hope you all are well  

love gaye


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Good evening all.

Feeling really tired today and a bit fed up . Also a bit worried, have read on another thread that you shouldn't have baths but as I haven't got a shower don't have much choice. Or am I panicking and does it just mean hot baths? Still no symptoms but no PMT either (am quite fortunate as don't usually have PMT). Looking on the bleak side if it is a   how long is it usually until AF arrives?

Sorry for the moan but just needed to get thinks off my chest.


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Iwannabigbelly, I'm so sorry.  I was really upset at your news. 
Gadget, delighted at your news, congratulations. 
Dolly, Sorry sweetheart. I really feel for you. 
Likewise, sorry to everyone with BFN and so happy for all the BFPs.
I have begun to bleed a bit and have horrible AF pains.  Due to test day after tomorrow. Told to still come in regardless for test, but just feel gutted.  . I know it was the 1st time and loads of people have tried loads of times, so I have a bit of a cheek, but I really struggled through stimm and time is not on my side. (or money!)
Best of luck to all of you still waiting.  I hope you all get a happy ending, and to all of us who will try again, I wish the best luck of all!


----------



## anged (May 24, 2005)

Hello dear 2WW ladies

My heart goes out to those lovely ladies who sadly had a BFN, it seems so unfair.  Big congrats to those who've had a BFP - and heaps of luck for those of you testing soon.  

I am quite confused as I thought that AF before the 2WW is over would most likely bring a BFN - although I do know that there may be implantation bleeding etc, but I have noticed that some ladies have tested on their OTD and had a BFN, even though they have not had AF and show no signs of having AF either.  Until I saw this I just presumed that if I made it to OTD without AF, I would probably be pregnant.  Apologies for sounding completely naive and dumb!!!  

 Ange x


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

lizzyb,mary-lou,dolly dream you all do so much better than me keeping up with the thread. you put my posts to shame with your fab personels. 

*lizzy b* glad that power cut didnt last long eh? your wireless mgt have been effected  hope your doing good 

*mary-lou* sorry your feeling fed up, dont think the bath thing is anything to worry about. it just realy realy hot baths that should be avoided i read.

*dolly dream* i know what you mean, i have only started feeling like that recently and the harder you try the more pregnant ppl you see. is it fri your otd? 

*gaye* hello and   for the bfp on the 13th. me teasting on 9th.

*scootergirl* welcome the the mad house.or rollercoaster are you so correctly said.  good luck for the otd  

*vikki75* sorry to hear how your feeling. i hope thur brings you a bis suprise bfp. 

*flowerpower* sorry to hear of you bfn lady lots of  for nxt june tx.

*babycake20* welcome to 2ww mad house  i get all mixed up with the hcg and how long it takes to leave your system, there are lots of info but i guess every1 body is diffrent.  lady wont be ,ong till otd. whens that?

*emsy[/b welcome lady and  

sprinkle welcome and  

all i have miss am sorry,not the best. got mind like a goldfish  and  to all.

me on day 9 of my 2ww and its starting to get tuff, i so want to test test test.  to myself. 

xx*


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Can i join you all during the nightmare 2ww.

I am due to test on Wednesday 11th June 08.  Absolutely terrified.  This is my first IVF cycle, and wasnt prepared for how hard this was going to be.  I dont think i've ever cried so much in my life.
My poor hubby doesnt know what to do for the best, but he did go and buy me some flowers today, a big chocolate pudding and some alcohol free wine, bless him. 

Good luck to you all.
Take Care

Nicky s


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Thanks Sprinkle* ~ i've added your date to the list

*Hi Emsy* ~ welcome to the thread....can i have your test date too? 
*
Hi Nicky* ~ glad you found the thread ok....shout if you need any help around the boards  Your husband is a sweetie  If you have a look at page one of this thread you'll find the 2ww list 

*Hi Babycake* ~ welcome to you too hun......i think it's looking really hopeful. When will you test again?
*
Hi Scootergirl* ~ welcome  Love the name....have you got a scooter or is it just a funky name?

Loads of luck to all the new people on the thread    

*Gaye* ~ some orange spots just for you    

*Mary-Lou* ~ i'm sure the baths won't have done any harm hun 

*Flowerpower*  and lots of luck for your follow up 

*Vikki*  Have you tried asking on the FET Board hun?
*
Needabreak* ~ hope the bleeding eases up a bit....keeping everything crossed for you  

*Hi Ange* ~ sometimes the meds can hold off AF (although not always the case)

*Mary* ~ it lasted ages......about 8 hours i think!! Ended up giving up and going to bed with Bridget Jones Diary and a torch  Sending a few more   your way 

Hope I didn't miss anyone out.....i've got a cold so I'm a bit wooly headed at the moment 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## mistyd (May 24, 2008)

Congrats to you Sharon and babycakes on your  .  These early testers are giving me hope that I went out and bought some tests today.  I am going to do one on my 10dpiui which is tomorrow. I do know that risks of testing early but I just can't wait.  I think I just want to torture myself.  Hope this will be the start to a very sucessful month of


----------



## sunfizz (May 4, 2005)

Another BFN for us.  Exactly the same as last time with AF putting in an appearance just before test day.  Having a think about what's next - not sure I can do this again.

Congratulations to all who've tested BFP, and good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry sunfizz   , I know exactly how you feel that is what has happened on several of my attempts and I am sure, like me, you so desparately wanted to get to test day. Sending you a lot of    but nothing helps at this time, be kind to yourself. 
Tiny xx
Misty - that would be very early to test, look what Em went through  
Sharon and babycakes - Congrats on your BFPs
Hi Lizzy - still feeling very negative and   - I am amazed AF hasn't shown up - honestly thought just now it was it when went to loo - it is a horrible time, I am so anxious and dreading her coming - the cramps are still there and strong. Boobs still very sore. 
Hi scootergirl - I am sure we have met before? Good luck & to you Nicky & Ange. 

Sorry I have missed loads but need to go to work now else I will be late for 8am meeting!!! Will catch up again later, hopefully     

Tiny xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies... yah, the rain has finally stopped falling in London. Hope to get myself a walk in today, going stir crazy on the couch already   . Well my lil embies on board have moved into blasts and are thinking of embedding down in to my uterus......    
*
Mary-lou * - don't worry too much about having baths. I would expect they are referring to hot baths and if you have had a couple of those I sure that is OK too 

*Needabreak, sunfizz*

 *Ange*, *Mistyd*, *Tiny*

*Mary* hold in there sweets, not long now before testing  

Welcome *Nicky * - I too am a newbie to this IVF rollercoaster. Sending you sticky vibes   and good luck for 9th June. I test 13th... eekk!

*Lizzy * thanks for the orange spots   

love gaye


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Needabreak and sunfizz sorry i missed   of my previous post.  Thinking of you both during this really difficult time.

love gaye


----------



## Babycake20 (Apr 22, 2008)

Morning everyone

Finally we have some sun, the rain was really getting me down.

Kirsty: thxs hon, i found a few sites that said 1000iu of hcg is released from you body every 24 hrs, But everyone differs and some it will take 14 days.  Ah well i just have to wait it out uuurrggghhh  

Gaye:  i know i shouldn't have tested early, but i just couldn't help myself, i'm a poas addict  .  The obseesion usually takes over around 10 dpo.

Need abreak:  My dr wants me to test even if af shows.  I to am spotting and getting af pains.  But so many ladies have said theyhad the same and went on to get bfp.  praying that is the case for us.

Mary:  my test date is saturday 7th, feeling like miles away.

Lizzy:  when will i test again you ask, well can you believe it i tested again this morning 12 dpiui (14 dptrigger), still positive, but still spotting and cramping.

Misty:  thxs hon, your test date is 2 days after me, GL .

Sending lots of   and   to you all


----------



## Missnightmaress (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all

This is my first time posting on here but i have been a long time reader.
I had my first cycle of IVF and am due to test on the 10th June,I never realised how horrible the 2ww could be.
I keep crying and going into fits of rage and my Husband is usually taking the brunt of it. All my family live far away in the USA and my in-laws are away on holiday for the next two weeks so i have found myself with no one to talk to.

I had my treatment at Care Manchester and since the day i had the ET i have had constant stomach area discomfort. Is this normal? IF there is a normal which i doubt there is! 
I am finding it very hard to keep myself occupied! So thought i would post today and finally come out of my shell.

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world and lots of goopy stickey stuff.! 

Torii


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls

Welcome Missnightmares, everyone on this thread is very friendly and helpful, feel free to come here anytime.

Need a break - Your OTD is the same as mine, hope the bleeding has subsided

Good luck Gaye    

Tiny21 good luck for your test day    XX

LizzyB - thanks for the help with moving my thread, got lot of positive replies.

Just so everyone knows i have stopped bleeding and am still going to test in morning and hopefully will have a turnaround result.  XX

Good luck to all my fellow testers tomorrow, lets have some


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Torii welcome to this thread!  I was and still am overwhelmed with the emotions you have during this very difficult time.  I think our poor DH/DP get the brunt of this as often they are the only ones closest to us that we feel we can express some of our feelings and anxieties with.  The best thing you can do is take one day at a time and try and relax    

I am sorry I can't answer your question about your sore belly post ET.  If you are worried you should contact the nurses at Care Manchester to check in with them.  Even if it puts your mind at rest.

Good luck on 10th       

Dolly Daydream        for tomorrow sweets

love gaye


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

damb bloody laptop!!!  

i just wrote a long post and deleted it by mistake so here goes with a smaller verison.

i tested and got bfn, thats what i get i guess.very difficult.

hello and welcome to all our new 2ww ladies, this is the place to be for sum1 to talk to and get sum support. even when u do silly things like test early  

i hope every1 is ejoying the better weather . me off to pack sum thing and take dp and i off to stay at a friends 2ngt to help her and hubby with their 6 mnth old son james, he is a darling. am sure that will take my mind off testing.

will try again 2moz with the personels. love to all

  

xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Mary     you are testing too early sweets... i know it must be hard but you should wait at least another couple of days  

love gaye


----------



## anged (May 24, 2005)

Hello again Ladies, 

Like yesterday "My heart goes out to those lovely ladies who sadly had a BFN, it seems so unfair.  Big congrats to those who've had a BFP - and heaps of luck for those of you testing soon." 

Mary1971 - here's hoping when you do next test it will be better news!   

Dolly - Fingers x'd for tomorrow hun 

LizzyB, thank you so much for answering my question yesterday - am a bit wiser now!!

To all you other lovely ladies - hope you are all having positive vibes and apologies for no personals.  Been at work all day and theatre tonight so am desperate to get to bed - normally struggle to see past 9pm - so shocked am typing this at the minute!!!

Can't believe Test day is on Mon!!  Wanted to buy a test today as experienced dizziness again today on a few occasions, was just once yesterday.  It such a weird sensation and wondered if it meant was pg, or something was wrong.  Guess find out either way quite soon.

Bed really is calling!!!

Loads of love to you all xxxx


----------



## mistyd (May 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Well I wish I had waited.  I did do a test today and it came out with a  .  I know it is early being only 10dpiui but I couldn't wait.  I didn't think it would bother me as much as it did.  Do you really think that I can still get a  ?  I really have no signs.  I knew that I would be setting myself up for disappointment.

Misty


----------



## Babycake20 (Apr 22, 2008)

misty:  look at it this way you know the trigger is out of your system.  One of my friends didn't get her bfp until 13poIUI, so yep there is still hope you you hon.


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys

Well i now officialy tested on official test day and i have a definate  , have started bleeding again this morning and have now stopped the cyclogest so presume i will get a mother of a period.  Looking on the bright side I have a second NHS go left and I have justed booked us a holiday for to weeks today.

Thanks for all your support along my journey.  Keep in touch.

Special love to Iwannabigbelly, Needabreak, Oznob, Lisa1995 and Liz

XXXXXXXXXXXX Clare XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Clare    sorry to hear about your negative result.  Good idea with booking a holiday for a couple of weeks time.  All the best sweets for your next NHS treatment      

love gaye


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
Its a  for me too. Expected it, but still   when told. It feels like a loss. Not allowed to try again until September. It seems so far away. 
Clare, so sorry sweetheart. Go and enjoy your holiday. 
Good luck to all those still to test and sobbing along with all the BFNs. Very happy for the BFPs.
Dh is awfully sad and had to go back to work.  At least I have the day off to  mourn!
Love to you all


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there,
I just wanted to say how sorry i am to read about your BFN's girls          

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls   to you all out there that got bfn today 
me i tested today my official test day an got confused cos i swear i can see the most faintest of faintest of lines 
kept thinking its my eyes but asked my eldest daughter if she could see it an she sed sort of
so, i foned clinic an she sed if theres any sort of line then theres a chance got to test again on saturday but i dont know  if it IS my eyes   im confused dont want to get my hopes up though but got to stay on the cyclogest an progynova till i speak to clinic on monday though 
misty i did that on day 10 but got a bfn so there is still a big chance it may change   
vikxx


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi guys
me again - just a quick one - when I left the hospital after the basting cos it was all a bit traumatic more ffor fertility nurseand DH than for me she did not say when I should test. I was basted last friday which was thhe 30th May and i took pregnyl on the 29th. My lutelal phase is normally 11-12 days so when shoudl I test. Af normally woudl be due 12 days post ov which I guess would be 10th June? - so is this when I test if I can hang out that long. although DH has hidden my preg tests so cant anyway - unless I sneakily buy some more...
Thanks
Lillybee


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Gaye, 
Thanks for your message of support earlier in the week.

More bad news today. My brother-in-laws 9 week old baby is in hospital with meninghitis. They had naturally concieved twins at 24 weeks last year neither of them made it. Need loads of  and   for the wee fella. Not sure how much more any of us can take.  Begining to think this family is not meant to multiply.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Needabreak     for your little neice/nephew.  Sorry things suck for you at the moment  

love gaye


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Needabreak sending        to you and your niece/nephew. 
Lillybee - another thing where clinics really vary - one of my clinics say 14 days after insem (but this time they are saying tomorrow might not be reliable because of the pregnyl jab, don't think I am going to get there anyway  ), the other said 17 days so who knows. 
Vik    
Clare so sorry   
Misty - that is very early! Still hope for you - from reading on here they can change within a day
Hi to everyone else -can't keep up on here!!

I have updated my diary, have been    today - I was convinced AF had arrived but she still hasn't - either this is very cruel torture or these cramps, seriously bad cramps and AF feelings, mean something else   I am totally convinced it is a matter of time and I mean any minute - I almost ran out of work at lunchtime - I work from home this afternoon, avoiding people as I was so close to   because the AF feelings are so strong. These are how it feels during AF - but I have had them all week - todays have been much much stronger though. I don't know but I am not sure I can cope with the 5th BFN, I really don't. 
    to everyone
Tiny xxx


----------



## flowerpower (Dec 8, 2006)

Just wanted to send big     for those  who got a BFN and generally need them.

Clare (dolly daydream) so sorry it wasnt to be. Thank goodness you have a holiday booked for soon to recover annd another free NHS cycle. I hope so the next time is your lucky go. Sending lots of   and   

Tiny - sending lots of   s  and   . Symptoms can be so so similar at this stage, hang in there  . 

fx


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Gaye and Tiny21, 
Thanks for your thoughts. Its my nephew. Makes my problems look small. It is a bit of a rotten time for us, dh lost his job a couple of weeks ago and I may lose mine soon too.  

Tiny21, yes, it is a strange form of torture. I really hope that it works out for you.    
Thinking about you all!


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hope it's OK to join you lovely ladies.  Had ET yesterday and due to test on 18th June.  Trying to rest, but soooo bored! DH has just mentioned that I've probably zapped the embies by having my wifi laptop on my lap for whole day!!  Felt very relaxed when embies were in clinic as knew exactly how they were getting on, it so tough now not knowing.  Why can't someone invent a handheld take home ultra sound machine or embie tracking device so we can watch them 24/7?


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Tiny21,
Thaks for answering my question. I think I will know anyway come tuesday as that is 12 days post ov and that is when Af arrives, I start to get the cramps about three days before so I guess there is no point testing til i get to day 13 - wednesday-. Oh my God!!! Still not long to go now  just got to get through the weekend without losing it especially as SIs in law is stayig with us with her new born baby just 1 week old - she does not know abou the treatment  we have kept it very quiet this time which is soo hard. I really hope that your cramps are a result of  thoseittle embryos snuggling in and not the big horrid  AF arriving. I am desperatley trying to practice positive thinking at the moment and trying to beieve that until I have to reach for those tampons I am still proudly possibly pregnant!!!!. I just   that we both are!!!. Lets hope for some   to lift the spirits ... I am going to sprinkle lots of this around for everyone due to test in the next few weeks....              
keep us posted lillybee


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sunfizz* ~ i'm sorry to see your news hun....big hugs 

*Oh Dolly D* ~ i'm really sad to see your news too......not fair at all 

*NAB* ~ many hugs to you too...take care of you and DH  Aw hun, i just saw your other post....sending all the postive thoughts I can for your nephew. Hope he's home and well soon 
*
Hi Torii* ~ welcome to the thread....really pleased you've started posting hun. There'll be no stopping you now  Loads of luck  

*Hi Izzie* ~ welcome to you too....just come on here if you are getting bored   

*LillyBee* ~ clinics vary but some advise waiting a little longer after IUI. Maybe give them a ring and see what they say 

*Misty* ~ you are far too early hun   

Good luck *Tiny and Mary Lou* for your tests tomorrow       

*Vikki* ~ everything crossed for Saturday  

Sorry for not doing personals but big hello to everyone and love and luck as always,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Evening all. This is the first chance I've had to get on today as have been at work then entertaining family. Just chillin before I go to bed.

Mary1971, Dolly day dream, NeedaBreak and everyone else with  , so sorry it wasn't to be this time.

Welcome to all those who have joined the thread in the last few days, I hope you find it as supportive as I have.

Needabreak  sending lots of    and   for your lil DN.

Congrats to all those with a  . 

Well the longest 2 weeks of my life is very nearly over its OTD for me tomorrow and I have managed to hold off from doing any tests. I don't think it has worked for me this time don't know why just a gut feeling, however this still a little bit of me hopeful. Might not get chance to post tomorrow as going away for the weekend - to get away from it all whatever the outcome is me and DH need some us time to either cry in sorrow or joy. 

Whatever the outcome I just want to thank everyone for the support, advice and reassurance I have had from here and although this might sound cheesy it's nice to know the world still has some wonderful people in it despite what we see in the news.

Good night all


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

mary-lou goodluck and lots of     for what tomorrow brings. enjoy you weekend away and i will be praying its a weekend away full of joy.

xx


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Marylou,
Great idea to go away for the weekend ! I really really hope you will be celebrating!. Bst of luck for tomorrow.
Lillybee


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi All

I'm half-way through my 2ww and counting the minutes to the 14/6 for my results.

I had DE and ICSI after a 2-year wait and a last minute cancellation in January as donor was a poor responder.

A new donor was found and EC and fertilisation took place on 28/5 and ET on 30/5 with 2 Grade 1 4-cell beautiful embies who I hope are still on board and settling in for the long haul 

This is my first ever attempt since diagnosis of premature menopause/POF twenty years ago - took me a long time (kissed a lot of frogs) to find my prince to be a potential-Daddy and my soon-to-be-DH is perfect for the job!

Unknown Donor did a fab job (lots of love and positive vibes going her way), as did DH, and we were blessed with 8 embies all Grade 1s. 6 are on ice just in case.

Been feeling all sorts of weird and wonderful since 4dpec2dpet and today have massive and sore boobs! As AF has not visited for a very long time I'm not sure what to expect...... the unexpectable probably! Had a couple of days of manic obsessing  and feeling v.tearful but hopefully back under control until the next hit! DH has run for cover a couple of times, poor thing. 

Obviously would be completely delighted with a BFP at first attempt and even more delighted with twins - I live in hope!

Lots of love to all.    

XXXX *CJ * XXXX


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi CJ,
Best of luck I am halfway through too I think my test date is next friday the 13th!!!. I am trying to stay postive this is my first IUi and is a natural one which does have a low sucess rate but hey - who knows - I have not had sore anything yet in fact much less so than normal. AF normally arrives 12days post ov which is tuesday so am hoping she does not make any appearance. Realy really hope you get that . Its so hard trying not to anaylse every single twitch that you feel - I am obsessed with going to the loo in the hope that Ill find some spotting but im only 7 days post ov right now  so I supose I ought to give the poor thing a chance. i just wish we had transparent bodies so that we could see exactly what is going on!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care - and lets keep thinking postive thoughts
lillybee


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

calamityj goodluck with the tx lady, hope its a bfp for you.

its friady already,cant believe it. well av been naughty and testing and getting bfn, my otd is not tll 10th which is tues. does any1 think that bfn still has time to be a bfp am going    and been quite  . i know i brought it on myself but i know sum of you ladies will know how am feeling. i cant ever realy explain to dp and family how i feel.

lillybee  morning and lots of   for you 1st iui, me on 2nd diui. 

sorry thats my rant about me over.  i hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend .

xx


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi LillyBee

I'm an idiot, my test date is also Friday 13th (not 14/6 as that's a Saturday). Maybe we'll both be lucky and break with superstition!!  

What a great idea, a transparent body would be very handy, but perhaps only to look into the womb, not sure I'd want to see anything else going on!

*Thanks Mary1971*, I'm afraid I can't answer your BFN-BFP question but wish you loads of luck 

Love n hugs
CJ x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

I am another Friday 13th tester!  Hadn't really dawned on me that it was Friday 13th!!!

I am having a pretty crappy day today.  I know I shouldn't worry but yesterday and today I have been nauseous with vomiting and today my breasts are less tender.  why does the 2ww turn you nutty?!

love gaye


----------



## sprinkle (Apr 29, 2008)

Morning

I'm also a next weekend tester... but Saturday!!

Mary good luck with your testing, but try hold out a few more days     

I love the idea of the transparent body, it would make this waiting much easier if you could just see once and for all.  Today is the first day since Monday where I'm not feeling any pains or anything at all. It does drive you crazy to go from one extreme to the other.

Good luck everyone testing. Lets get all those BFPs !!!!!


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Mary,
Your history sound v similar to me - its so frustrating isnt it! - I would not test that early that's a good four days before you test date no wonder its a BFn!!. try and hold out til tuesday.I know its difficult I surrended my preg test to Dh and asked him to hide them  I just hope I can hold out before i raid the bedroom!!!. Lots of us testing  this coming week lets hope its bib BFP's all round ... !! am going to spread lots of this around just to make sure.             
Enjoy the weekend if poss!! - anyway if mine is a BFN at least I can have some real coffee again and the odd glass of wine - small consolation but am tryingto look on the bright side.!

Take care
lilybee


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls tested again today no line so ive come to terms with the fact its a bfn for me 
try again after xmas now cos im back doing me horses 
good luck to all you out there ok xx
much luv 
vikxx


----------



## CherylE1968 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

I too am testing next weekend, Sunday 15th.  

Starting to go mad on this slow 2ww    .

Keep thinking that AF is on her way.  I can't sleep as I can't get comfy as I have got back ache but only at night. I hope it is worth it in the end. 

Here's       that we all get our miracles.

Cheryl xx


----------



## anged (May 24, 2005)

Hello everyone

Afraid this is going to be a quick post - we are just about to head off for a few days to the coast.  I booked a hotel for me and DH where we could go and take our minds off testing on Monday late last night.  Had planned it all week but wanted to see if I had a bleed or not first.  Anyway, last night was suffering the most unbearable pain ever and DH came home from nightshift and took me to A&E.  They did a urine test - and it was a strong .  I can't quite believe it yet - how lucky we have been.  Always wanted to do a test and see 2 lines - so buying a test anyway!!  Had blood tests done too and all the Dr.s I saw confirmed that I was pregnant.

See, it is possible - so hope this makes all of you awaiting to test fills you with a bit of PMA.  

Thank you to everyone of you gorgeous ladies for your thoughts, kind and wise words and for making a haven within which everyone going through the painful 2WW can come to and say how they feel, or get advice - or sympathy - or a get a giggle!!

Love and luck to you all.  

Will keep checking the posts to see how you are all doing.  Ange xxxxx


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Anged!

That's fantastic news, BIG CONGRATS, everything's crossed for you.

wow, it really is possible ...  

well done you!

CJ xxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vikki...   so sorry to see your news..... had everything crossed for you.  Are you still  changing clinics?  

Good luck to all on the 2WW


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Ange -    thats great news!

Nice way to start the weekend with!

love gaye


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Anged, so happy for you. Best of luck with the pregnancy, take it easy and look after yourself.

Viiki75, so sorry, I dont think any of yesterdays testers had any luck.

Gaye, LizzyB and Mary Lou, thanks for your support. Mary Lou, I really hope today went well for you.
Gaye, hopefully they are good signs, best of luck for next Friday.

My nephew is doing a bit better.  He is still in hospital, and will be for a few days, but the poor wee fella is responding well.


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Anged ,
That is fantastic news!!!!a- wow must have been quite traumatic having to go into a and e but what a result - wow what a woderfl weekend you will have well planned and timed.!! shame you cant open the bubbly!!!. But what was the cuase of all the pain was it just severe implantation cramps?

have a great time
Lillybee


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Needabreak... great to hear DN is doing well!

love gaye


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi ladies. thought I would join you too, I am testing thursday 12th, seems to be taking forever to get there. Haven't really had any signs so don't know what to think!!

congratulations to those who have BFP, 

here's wishing loads of good luck to the rest.


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi what does 2ww means as i am new to all this iam on clomid and due on on the 11 of this month
jade


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi Jade, two week wait before doing preg test


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

thamk you i feel very silly now so i would be under that now only 6 days to go


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

you're welcome, good luck for your test, mine is on 12th i am sure someone has changed each day to have 48 hours!!!


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

lol yes i feel like that to are you getting any help from dc


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

hi all!! hope everyone is ok is anyone coming into chat


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vikki* 

*NAB* ~ good news about your nephew...hope he continues to improve and gets home soon 

*Tiny* ~ how did you get on today...everything crossed  

*Babycake* ~ all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow   

*Mary-Lou* ~ hope you had good news today hun   Have a lovely time away...really hope you are celebrating 
*
Hi CJ, LoopyOne, Cheryl, Daisy and Jade* ~ welcome to the thread and happy chatting while you wait. Lots of luck     

*Mary* ~ you're wayyyyy too early hun    It could definately change 

*Ange* ~ congratulations!!! Fantastic hun....have a lovely time away 

Hi to everyone else...have a good weekend,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello ladies....can I join you?

I'm on day 8 post 3day transfer.  Had 2 grade 1 (10 cell and 8 cell) popped back last friday in Czech Republic. Had been feeling really positive this time for the first 4/5 days but have been incredibly tearful since.  I keep crying at the drop of a hat.  
It's pure torture isn't it? Have had cramps and sore boobs but both stopped now...worried this isn't a great sign but I know we over analyse every twinge. I agree completely with the lady who said it feels like someone put 48 hours in every day!
OTD for me is 12th June but I'm already thinking of testing.....just to see if hcg gone   

Here's wishing everyone on here all the luck in the world for a positive outcome       

dottie


----------



## beanzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I hope that its okay for me to join you all on this hellish 2ww. 

This is my 2nd ICSI.  I'd EC 2nd June, 13 eggs, 9 suitable for icsi & 4 fertilised. 2 - 4 cell embies on board 4th June.  OTD 18th June.

Dottie torture isn't the word - I reckon guantanamo bay could use it! 

Talks soon,
Beanzie


----------



## montymoo (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,
                              I've just began my 2 week wait and worried sick,ad icsi last year which resulted
                in a bfn now just ad fet and all is well at the moment!! test on 22nd  
                I'm trying 2 walk round more and get on with things than like last time i just sat 4                    
                2weeks . .
                I'm scared of going 2 the toilet and avin a bath at the moment,and keep lukin 4 blood
                2 c if i might theyve implanted.Is there always a bleed with implantation??
                Would like 2 ere all your stories and what u ave dun on ur 2 week wait cos I'm going
                mad ere  
                                thanks  montymoo xxxxx


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm now a little over half-way through the dreaded 2ww (test date 13/6) and I've found the best way to get through it is to try to plod along as normal, keep brain-active and come on here for support!  although keeping brain-active has helped it's like having two minds working at the same time, one-half as normal the other screaming "you might be pregnant, what's that twinge mean, I feel nauseaus does that mean I'm pregnant" etc etc etc.

I have a busy working week next week (brain active not physical) and two evenings out so I'm really hoping it's going to fly by.

Next problem is resisting the urge to get the pee stick out and test.  I have three in the drawer by the bed ready and know the wrapper will be off at least three days early so that it's ready when I need it!!  Again, hoping that a busy week will deter the urge!

Just been interrogated by DH on how man HPTs I have - tried to get away with saying one but failed! LOL

Best of luck to all     

lots of love
CJ xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

BFN for me  , have put the details in my diary. Feeling awful right now. 
Thanks for everyone's support and   to those like me with BFN,   to those still in the torture that is 2ww. 
Tiny


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello all, hope it's ok for me to join in!  I'm also at the beginning of what appears to be a very looonnnggg, sloooowww and crazy 2ww.  I've just gone through ICSI for the second time with my partner, he had a vasectomy 16 years ago.  First round of ICSI in Jan resulted in no sperm surviving the thawing process, despite initially being told that motility was v. good.  We were devastated, more so because we had only one shot due to the cost, fortunately they took pity on us and gave us a "free go"......we were both suspicious but nevetheless took the offer gratefully!
Had ec on 2nd, could only get 6 eggs and only 2 of them were mature BUT both fertilised very well and we had 2xgrade 2 bubs transferred on Weds.  I was so looking forward to being drug free (except for those bloody pessaries!) but I feel like I'm going mad  .  I can't think about anything but those tiny little angels....I've read this message board religiously since January and thank god that my madness appears to be just 'normal'!!  My OTD is 19th June, I'd have lost the plot by then though!  Back to work on Monday although it's a stressful job.....I've already have two weeks off so need to get back in to it all, maybe it'll do me some good. I realise I have just rambled but I've had at least 10 minutes without thinking Am I? ARNT I?!!!!  xx


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Tiny - So, so sorry for your BFN    I've been reading your diary and   for you - this IF road is so difficult. Please look after yourself,  wishing you much    and   on the road ahead.

Sarah2412 -  ICSI sounds very tough, but it must be very exciting having the embies on board, I'm not surprised you can't think of anything else,  for your 2ww

Montymoo - this is my 5th 2ww and I get through by not allowing myself to think about it all too much and as CJ says carrying on as normal!! apart from no   of course... to you

CJ - very sensible advice on the 2ww but keep being sensible and stay away from those pee sticks 

Beanzie   to you too

I'm on day 10, no interesting symptoms, nothing to report but growing nerves...

 for everyone else especially those nearing testing date. Sorry, I can't keep up with all the personals.

Holly
xxx


----------



## cooky (Dec 28, 2007)

for me too - gutted   - but we have to keep trying so going for our next IUI straight away - start with the injections on Tuesday. Fingers crossed for 2nd time lucky


----------



## beanzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Cooky & Tiny so sorry your dreams didn't come true this time.    for you both.

My strategy for getting through the 2ww is planning a class summer if I get a BFN.

* Concerts
* Big night out with the girls
* Wine tour in South of France
* Boozy lunches and long lie ins.


I also got my DH to buy me a pair of Rock Republic Jeans to tempt fate! Really hope I don't fit into them soon (for all the right reasons).

  to all the girls still waiting.


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bit of a daft question now ladies, but has anyone been advised on whether to take a bath or not during 2ww?  I am a complete bath-a-holic and soak for an hour each night (although I do shower in the mornings!).  I've decided to stick to showers since et (which was Weds), thinking it was a small sacrifice but I am really missing my bath!!!  Info from clinic says to avoid swimming for a week after et, but nothing about baths.  Have looked on here and found some discussions about bathing and it appears that some clinics do advise against it....any ideas out there?  Didn't want to ring my clinic to ask that as I have been a regular on the phone to them since day 1 - completely paranoid about OHSS only to find that I was under-stimming!  They'd probably think I was having laugh ringing with something so trivial!

Sarahx


----------



## gadget (Apr 18, 2008)

Tiny21 I'm so sorry hun       Look after yourself and DH     
G x x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Sarah,

I had been advised previously to avoid baths but I know friends have been told only for the first week - afraid it does tend to depend on the clinic!

D


----------



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

Tiny...So so sorry 

I hope you get o spend some time with DP - I think you need it

Love Josie xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Tiny and Cooky     sorry to read both of your news.     for your next cycle of treatment

Welcome newbies to the 2ww madness!

I am back at work next week.  My job is quite physical and stressful at times but I think sitting around at home has not done my sanity any good.  One good thing that I have managed to achieve (apart from the extra couple of kgs I have acquired from lazing around) with my week off, is book all our flights, accommodation, and other transportation for our holiday to a few Eastern European countries in July     

Yah, the sun is out this weekend!

love gaye


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dottiep, thanks for the advice.  I suppose if I am unsure about anything at this stage I should avoid it!  I'll just stick with my lukewarm showers instead!  

It's a short post because our DS (7 years old) is setting up Cluedo as I type this........fun on a saturday night!

Sarahx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi girls,

I haven't posted this time on the 2ww thread but i have been following you all.

I'm so sorry for the BFN's that have come along...   it's so unfair. I hope you all get your BFP's one day xxxxxx


Well as for me i got my long awaited   !!!!    I didn't believe the pee stick   my clinic also did bloods for me too. My level was 271 & they wanted anything over 50   Had to pee stick again today though as its still not sunk in.......still a   infact a very dark one.

My journey hasn't been an easy one (see my profile) but i just wanted to say girls don't give up your dream miracles do happen    This time round as well i was poorly after ET. I had a terrible cold & cough......& it still worked!

xxxx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi girls i am quiet new to this site but hav found reading all the thread so helpful, most of the stuff i know now are from this site, not my clinic! 
I am currently on my 2ww and due to test 20th june. Ohmygod its gonna drag!!!
This is my 2nd go of ICSI, 18 eggs - 2 4 cell embies put back in. I have been in pain ever since EC and wasnt gonna get them put back in but a scan before ET revealed it was ok for them to go back in  
So i have been having pain in my stomach area which has felt like alot of wind reallly, thats gone today and i just feel like ive got period pains. Is this good or bad does anyone know? 
Plus my cycle is up the wall, its different every month, could range from 20 days to 38 so i dont know wen to expect my period. Last time i came on the wk before the test, then after that on the frozen cycle it was the day before!!! How evil is that 
I thought coz i'd got further than last time it was looking good but apparently not??
THis is the worst time of the whole treatment i think. 
Good luck to anyone who is due testing
I hope to keep updating this as its a good outlet for your thoughts and concerns isnt it??
Let the nxt 2 wks fly by PLEASE!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## mistyd (May 24, 2008)

Sorry cooky and tiny about your   .  I think I am on my way to one too.  It's 13dpiui and still a  .  I test on Monday so I am sure it will stay that way.  I am quite disappointed.  I don't like the thought of starting all over.


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Tiny an Cookie, 
So sorry to hear that things had not worked out for you this month - lets hope next month will be a lucky one!!! - you just have to believe it will happen!!!!. I oo dont feel that things have worked out I have got the exact same syspmtoms as prior to af arriving so dont hold out too much hope. I am supposed to test friday but Af due thursday we will see!!!! -I guess it aint over til its over so ill just keep .
Big 
Lillybee


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Vino - congratulations honey!  Its great to hear some good news     

Lucy I think wind is common when on cyclogest.

Love gaye


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Vino - Congratulations what fantastic news -  

Lucy - Are you using the pessary's via the back door?  this can cause tummy pain etc, I felt like you just before ET and was advised to use the front entrance!!  certainly makes a difference 

I only had ET last 4th, and boy it's dragging.  DH is making me lie on sofa and wont stop feeding me.  Think I've put on half a stone; starting to feel like one of those really obese ladies who's hubbies keep overly feed and tied to the bed!

Keep looking out for implantation signs, is 5 days past ET too early?


----------



## CherylE1968 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi

Now onto to my second week of the 2ww and feeling exactly as I did last time.  Starting to get ratty, pretty sure that my period is going to arrive in the next few days or so.  My PMA has well and truly disappeared at the moment.  I bled on day 12 last time and felt ratty about 3 days before which brings me to now!     

I don't think I can do this any more.

Cheryl xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hang in there Cheryl        I am feeling despondent too.  Even though this is my first IVF cycle I had some nausea and vomiting on day 4 post ET and now boobies no longer feel sore    .  I test Friday and am trying to stay away from HPT    

Ha ha Izzie those men are called feeders!

     To everyone

love gaye


----------



## Littlebit (May 25, 2008)

LizzyB 

Please put me down for test date of 14 June - ICSI.

Not posted on this thread before.  1st ICSI.  1 embie on board  . Last week went quite quickly for me so I'm hoping this week will be the same.  Started drinking pineapple juice/eating brazil nuts today   Thinking positively is hard when your a pessimist but I am trying.  Suffering from wind, sore boobs, tiredness and a horny DH   

 for those with BFN's. 
 for those with BFP's.
 to all the girls still waiting. 

Roll on Sat!!


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Lizzie
Sounds like we hav al the same symptoms - sore boobs & nipples, wind, period pain an to top it off ive burnt my face today in the sun  
Fell asleep - dope!
i am just gutted i have period pains already.I came on a period a week into the 2 wk wait the first time, and then the day before i was due to test the time after that how cruel? 
But i think this time if i get to test date and i havent come on i will be made up coz thats a good sign but not necissarily as i might get a negative result anyway? Does that make sense? I am drivng myself insane here.
i have gave myself a headache with my own constant worrying here, sorry to go on!!!!
xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All  

I'm just back from my lovely week away in Cornwall- it was definitely the right decision to go away and just simply enjoy life with my DH rather than trying to cope with the stresses of work in the last week. I seem to have inflated in size this week, I'd like to blame the steroids and progesterone but if I'm honest it has probably as much to do with the lack of self-control and Cornish icecream!

Tiny, Cooky, Vicky and those of you that I missed your news while I was away    

Vino and anyone with a positive result while I was away    

 to everyone else

Well I'm on the final stretch now, test day Wednesday, back to work tomorrow-eek

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone......sorry not caught up yet but will catch up tomorrow 

Hope everyone's ok, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls can i join you all??

I had my 2nd natural FET on saturday so now i am on the dreaded 2ww and it is driving me mad already.  The day of the transfer went fine and so did most of yesterday but then last night i started having really strong a/f type cramps followed by some light brown spotting. Things seemed to calm overnight but then at 10am this morning the cramps started again, i am having a 100% natural cycle so no drugs, so i have no idea whats causing all the cramping so i'm just keeping my fingers crossed that my embies are still hanging on in there...... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Well i havent spent much time on here but today i got my very first BFP after my second ICSI          

My symptoms were needing to pee more at about 12DPT and at the same time feeling slightly more tired. Other than that nothing and i am 14DPT today. I felt more pregnant when i got a negative last time if that makes sense  

good luck to you all

CC x


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi All

Congratulations CrazyChick, that's fab news  and hope for us all    

I'm now 10dp2dt with ODT this Friday, now on serious countdown.  Just found out that results will be given at the end of the day aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!  Thank goodness I have a v.busy work day to take my mind off it!

Still obsessing over every little sign, is it/isn't it?!?!?!?!  So far still resisting the HPTs woohoo, not sure I can hold out beyond Wednesday though  

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE THIS WEEK!!!     

lots of love
xxx CJ xxx


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

fAB NEWS Crazy chick - just goes to show if at first you dont suceed try and try and try again!!!. I am due to test v soon although I have a  feelingin my tumy that I wont get to use the test sticks this month. Have been fing those typical irritating low level pains in my uterus now for the last 5 days this is exactly what I usually get and NO sore boobs or anything. SO anyway, I sat down and wrote a list of all the postives about not getting pregnany this time around so I will share it with you guys:

1. It was a natutal cycle so only one egg - no potential twins which would be my ising on cake! (as 37 now!!)
2.Can continue show jumping an cross country without worrying for a few ore weeks at least
3.Wont feel sick 
4.Can have more of those lovely scans that I enjoy so much?!
5.Have a good excuse to feel grumpy!
6.Can have a glass of wine and CAFfeine!!! without too uch guilt.
7.Wont be 7 months preggers ona 26 hour flight to NZ in dECEMBER!!
8. ill know what to expect next time - 

This has really helped me - but will probably still have a little cry on Thursday when AF appears.
Hugs to all awaiting the news!!.
Love lillybee

This has helped me to get through the


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

CrazyChick  yahoo!  Well done you!

Well I test Friday and I know it is too early but I had to do a HPT this morning only to check that the trigger is out of the system... and it is.

I am back at work this week and feel better for it.  Because I am so busy I don't have time to take note of all the twinges and aches.... saying this I don't appear to have as many now as in the first week.

Lillybee - I like your list and think I might make one for myself.  There are definitely a couple of things I would do differently from this IVF treatment to the next.

Big sunny hello to everyone else

love gaye


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

FANTASTIC NEWS CrazyChick!  Really good to hear another success story.  I logged on tonight to get a much needed pick-me-up and there it is!  I am on the long road that is the 2ww after my second round of ICSI treatment so your BFP is fantastic news to those of us still not knowing!  Best of luck for the future.

I've returned to work today, after two weeks off work.  I had my et last weds (2nd) and I am beginning to worry whether going back to work was the right decision.  My job is stressful and after just one day came home wound up.  DP tells me constantly to get a sicknote from GP but I don't want to go down that route (will bring more hassle with it)...I think I am asking for reassurance that I've done the right thing from everyone.  Are many of you back at work during this 2ww?

Sarahx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Crazychick

     

Sooo pleased for you!  


Good luck to everyone else & try to resist the pee sticks as long as you can!!    

Dottie
xx


----------



## anged (May 24, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Thank you very much for the congratulatory messages, don't think the BFP has sunk in yet!!

Diane72 -   for 11th June

daisyizzy, jade ttc & dottiep -  for 12th June

CalamityJ & Gaye -  for 13th June

izzie-   for 14th June

LillyBee, at A&E they thought that the embryos had implanted outside the uterus I think.  Upon talking with the clinic I went through though, the nurse there said that it was probably OHSS.  It was like 10 times the worst period pain ever in my right ovary region, plus 10 times the worst period pain ever in my lower back at the same time!!!  Then it went and moved to my left side so it was all over - OUCH!!! -   tomorrow!!

needabreak - hope that your dear little nephew is still responding well, and that you are doing okay

montymoo - you need to try and relax if you can.  I too was scared to go to the loo, constantly felt like I'd 'came on'.  I didn't have one bath through the 2WW, just showers. I didn't get/haven't yet had any implantation bleed.  (.)(.) weren't really sore - just bigger, and I did experience AF type pains for just about the full 2WW.  Hope this helps  

Tiny21 & cooky -   sorry it hasn't happened this time,  and I  it will soon x

Sarah2412 -   for 19th June.  I too like my baths - very hot and with lots of bubbles.  I DIDN'T even have ONE in the 2WW - infact, got my BFP 6/6 - still haven't been brave enough to have a bath!!  Showers only for me for a little while yet.

Vino - Congratulations!!!   I didn't get my blood results.  They took blood to test my BETA HCG at the hospital when I got admitted on Friday - and later they said I could be discharged after I had received them.  I asked if I could go home though and just phone up for them and they agreed.  About 6 phone calls and fobbing off later, I still didn't have them and didn't want to keep bothering the nurses.  Would've liked to know, but at least all the wee tests said YES!

LUCY L - I had AF pains most days of the 2WW. Don't know if it's good/bad as everyone responds differently and also have different outcomes, but your ovaries have been through a lot.  Like izzie, I too use the pessaries 'front entrance', there was too much discomfort the other way.

mistyd - hope everything is okay

CherylE1968 - hope you're not so ratty now   About 8 days after ET I had really bad PMT moods, was convinced AF was coming that night!

Littlebit -   for 14th June.  Please try and think  .  I suffered same symptoms.  I too drank the pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts - it certainly hasn't done any harm!

Crazychick -  huge 

I hope I haven't missed anyone out - apologies if I have though.  Sorry its such a long post but not been on since Friday.  I'm looking forward to reading future posts to see how you are all doing.    to you all xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tiny* ~ i'm really so sorry......was so sad to see your diary. Be kind to yourself hun 

*Cooky* ~ many hugs to you too and all the luck in the world for your next cycle 

*Hi Dottie, Beanzie, Montymoo, Sarah, Lucy, Littlebit and Tracy* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your 2wws       

*Misty* ~ how did you get on today?

*Izzie* ~ LMAO at your post and you DH feeding you 

*Diane* ~ welcome home....sounds like you had a lovely time, mmmmmm Cornish ice cream 

*Cheryl* (((hugs))) ~ hope the witch stays away hun 

*Hi Holly, Josie, LillyBee, CJ, Gaye and Loopy* ~ hope you are all doing ok 

*Vino* ~ congratulations!!! Wow, you've had a long journey to get there but enjoy that fabulous BFP 

*Crazychick* ~ congratulations to you too......lovely news, enjoy! 

Lots of luck for *Lib, Janie and Missnightmares* for tomorrow   

Take care everyone.....hope you are all enjoying the  and BB 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Littlebit (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for adding me Lizzy.

CrazyChick congratulations on the   

Anged thanks for the advice.

Sarah2412 I haven’t taken any time off.  Had ET last Thurs a/m and went straight into work.  In hindsight though, although some say it doesn’t make a difference as if this was done naturally you wouldn’t have known you were pregnant, I would have preferred to take it easy at home.  Work has been busy so my mind has been occupied so I guess it works both ways.  It doesn’t take much to stress me out though!

Dottiep I haven’t purchased any pee sticks yet.  Holding out till the day b4 PT before I buy one then will do the test a/m of PT.

4 days to go.......


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All  

Crazychick- wonderful news !    

Anged- hope you are feeling OK now?

Gaye, Sarah, I too am back at work today but defintely not feeling better for it and wishing I wasn't but there is only so much holiday time in the year unfortunately  

Sarah, I think you just have to do what feels right for you and what is practical. I too get stressed at work but I guess stress is something we let happen it isn't automatic. I don't think there are any 'right answers' so you just have to go with your gut. 

LillyBee- stay positive  

Loopyone- hold back!  

CalamityJ, Littlebit -not long now!  

Tracey- hope the cramping has stopped!

Finally to all you 'tomorrow testers'  

 to everyone else

I'm slowly going   but only 2 more sleeps until test day-eeek  

Diane


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Congratulations Crazychick  Hope everything goes well for u over the nxt few months, take it easy!

Anged  - thanks for the advice - a few people hav said that about the pessaries - wat would i do without this site eh? everything i know about IVF/ICSI is all since joining u girls! It really lifts my spirits hearing all the good news stories! 

Gaye - i went back to work the first time so decided to take a wk off after transfer (last thurs), just because i wanted to do things differnetly this time really. Its been good coz i am relaxing more but i think i would hav had to take the wk of either way coz i was really sore after EC and ET, i couldnt really walk properly, all hunched over like a pensioner! 
As others hav suggested though its ur decision, it keeps ur mind of everything sure, but i work with rowdy teenagers and id be terrified if they came near me as my belly is soooo tender   
ive still got period pains since ET, really getting me down, and iv also found i am too scared to stretch properly u know wen u wake up in the mornin an u stretch in bed before u get up (well i do....anything to keep me in the bed longer! ) well it sort of hurts and i feel if i do it it may affect the embies sticking.....mad or wat? my heads up my **** at the moment!!!

ok girls time for bed and 
Good luck anyone testing tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

hi ladies old and new.  lots of new ladies when i havent been on for a while then i get soooo lost with personals 

so am sorry there aint any but i will catch up soon.  

hope every1 is doing fine.

xx


----------



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Laidies, 

Its a BFN for me this month, was due to test today but AF showed up last night with vengeance. Gutted.  

Congrats to all those with BFP's, it's fab news 

I know I have only posted the once, but I've kept up with everything and it's been great to read how supportive you all are, it kept me going through the dreaded 2ww.

Good luck to all those yet to test, hope this is the month for you

Take care

Nat xx


----------



## Lib40 (Mar 1, 2008)

Test date was today- did 2 to be sure and they both proved BFN

Thanks to all on the site for info needed over the past few months

xx


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all

Have spent the entire morning at the hospital with DH at Eye Clinic - so wanted to find an ultrasound scan unit and insist on being checked out but managed to resist.  Also, was very close to the Path Lab knowing that in 3 days time I'll be there for my test - wanted to go in there and insist on an early test too!  So close yet so far!

Tina, Cookie, Lib40 and NatR - so sorry for the BFNs     better luck next time    

Diane, Littlebit, Gaye, Loopyone, LilleBee, DottieP and anyone else testing this week that I've missed (sorry!) - good luck with your tests - come on embies give us some BFPs!!!!!     

LucyL - I love a morning stretch also to delay getting up and have been too scared just in case.  The funniest thing though was 2dpt we went out for the evening and DH ensured there was at least a 2 foot clear area around me at all times, nobody was coming close to the incubator LOL  

Gaye - I had ET on a Friday and returned to work on the Monday - although I was physically there I have not been mentally there at all.  If this cycle doesn't work I will probably do the next 2ww at home, or at least the first week.


Love, patience, sanity and positive vibes to everyone in the 2ww

CJ xxx


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi 
thoughts go out to the guys that had a BFN!!! -  I think I will be joining you soon. AF  to arrive on Thursdayso testing Friday if I am lucky enough. I have had mild cramping for at least 6 days so indicates Af due - bummer hey! - never mind I have my list of positives about not getting pregnant  this month so will hang on to those thoughts. PLus have got 3 more medicated IUI 's on NHS to get throught yet!!! and IT WILL WORK!!!!!.
Letshope we have some lovely BFP's on Friday as quite a few seem to be testing that day. Have desperately been tryig to find a four leafed clover but no joy yet so this lovely fairy dust will have to do....     

Lillybee


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

hi ladies sorry to hear of the   some of you ladies have had. this rollercoaster ride can be so very cruel and my thoughts are with you all.

lillybee when are you due to test? me had 2nd diui with meds and have af like pains for a wk and still got bfp lady. dnt give up hope and i will be   lots for you.

cj hope all is ok with dh eye lady not long till 13th 

lib40 and natr my thoughts are with you ladies .remember we are always here when you need an ear so dnt be strangers.

Diane72 -    for 11th June

daisyizzy, jade ttc & dottiep  -  for 12th June

Gaye  -  for 13th June

izzie-   for 14th June

me got a strong possitive confirmed at the clinic. scan on 3rd july. another wait....  

sorry to you ladies i have missed out,bn awhile since had chance to get on for more than 5 min. 

xx
xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

NatR, Lib40-so sorry to hear your news  

Mary, good to hear yours

Thanks to all who have sent good wishes.........I now put myself in the hands of the Angels whether it be good or bad news tomorrow.

Diane x


----------



## mistyd (May 24, 2008)

I did my beta yesterday and still haven't heard from the doctor yet.  I know he is moving offices and maybe that is why or maybe it is negative and he doesn't think he needs to tell me.  Well anyways I will call his office if I don't hear by tomorrow.  I really think it is negative anyways.  I tested right up to 13dpiui and it was negative .  I haven't tested since becuase it was too depressing looking at the  .  Yesterday I was a little crampy and saw a twing of blood but haven't seen any since.  It is now 16dpiui.

Congrats on the   crazy chick.

Best of luck to all those 2ww!


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Misty,

Its so tough not knowing for definite  

Thinking of you,

D x


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

i am on day 7 of my 2ww. Should the embies hav implanted by now? any help would be great 
i woke up with terrible period pain this morn and i really thought i would have come on coz it was that type of pain i get on my first day of period, oh it was horrible. That was about 4am an then i couldnt sleep coz am just worrying consantly  

i also get a weird feeling on both sides (feels like each ovary) when i wake in the morning. I lie on my side, so when i lie flat on my back once awake, its like a strange twitchy feeling like a reflex. I have to lie back on my side then, has anyone else had that?? any ideas wat it may be??

oh an wat does 8dpt an all that mean by the way? totally confused with all the jargon?? hehe. 

good luck anyone testing today!!  

xxxxxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi ladies..

congrats to all bfps, u must be so happy

   to all bfns

well dont think clomid has worked for me, didnt think it would do... af due friday but getting all symptoms

emsy x


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Lucy L - I'm also on day 7 and getting twinges, not sure what they are but  it a positive sign. I'm pretty sure that dpt means *day post transfer*. Another week seems such a long time to wait, I'm finding that keeping busy helps the time to pass. lots of    to everyone.


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

BFN for me  Af arrived this morning.

   to those close to testing 

Holly
x


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm D9 post ET. I started bleeding this afternoon. Started as brown blood and is now a bit more red. 
Still quite light but my periods can kind of be like this sometimes. So convinced that's what it is.
Has anyone else happened to have had anything like this?
Trying to stay positive but finding it really difficult.    
Also have pains, pretty convinced its AF.
Went for some acupuncture this evening, really lucky as my friend is a trained acupuncturist! That made me feel slightly better but feeling pretty   and  a lot!
Lucy that all sounds good to me so fingers crossed for you and everyone else on the dreaded 2WW.


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Holly - so sorry about the BFN - just get that list of positive things for not being pregnant this month out!!!. After all February is a mis month to have a baby, plus means you'd be 7 months at xmas - and couldnt fit in all that yummy turkey and xmas pud!!. 

Mary - thanks for that - I haveto say that the pains have stoppe dwhich  is a bit unusual - I now have sore boobs and my BBT has not yet dropped and on day 12 post ov!. I am not sure what t make of it all - usually AF starts like clockwork on day 13 post ov i.e tomorrow and temp. normally drops on day 12 post ov. I am thinking that it is the pregnyl that I took as it was the only drug I had this month. Its weird I actually dont want to test ! - am scared of doing it but dont know why?, has anyone else felt like that?.My DH as hidden hthem at my request and I suppose I just want to see of AF is just a couple of daye late due to drugs before I get all excisted. HAve said nothing to him but hink he is getting a bit suspicious as he knows my cycle as well as me if not better!!!.

We shall see what tomorrow brings! - v scary moment

Good luck to all you testins as there are quite a few this next few days.
BHugs to all
Lillbee


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Diane72      for tomorrow sweets

Lucy, Izzie I think it is normal to have these twinges I had them.  I hope they are implanting twinges so try to enjoy them... kinda freaks you out though hey!

Babyplease again could be implanting spotting    

Holly   

Stay positive emsy     

Well I was getting all the signs of AF a couple of days ago and now I have nothing    Managing to stay away from the pee sticks (now that is testing time) as I know whatever it says now will be either a positive or a negative and I don't really want the dream to end!

Good luck to everyone

love gaye


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

gaye well done on staying away from the pee sticks   you must be a strong willed lady i tell yeah.  

lillybee that all does sound very promiseing,but   and   is all we can do. good luck for 2moz and let us know how it goes.

diane   and lots of   for 2moro

baby please as gaye said there is the posbility that it could be implantation lady.  

xxx


----------



## Littlebit (May 25, 2008)

When I laugh or cough my stomach hurts.  Been feeling tired on my journeys home from work this week and haven't been sleeping well on some nights as when I try and sleep on my side or my front my stomach hurts.  Not sure if these are good or bad signs for my test on Sat.  I bought a HPT today but am forcing myself to wait till Sat.  Am tempted to test tomorrow though.....

Good luck to those testing in the next couple of days!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nat*  Really sorry hun xx

*Lib* ~ really sorry to see your news too 

*Holly Berry* ~ oh hun, sad to see your news too......too many BFNs 

*Diane* ~ how did you get on today? Loads of luck   And to *Nicky and Jade* too  

*Misty* ~ have you heard from your doctor....everything crossed  
*
Daisyizzy, Dottie and Lillibee *~ much luck indeed for your tests tomorrow   

*Lucy* (((hugs))) hope you get some sleep tonight hun xx
*
Mary* ~ yay thats great news....congratulations 

Hi to everyone i haven't mentioned. Take care and enjoy 'the apprentice' final if anyone's watching 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi every1 sorry not been on been very busy was due on today i got me dates wrong but no af iam normalt like clock wprk so fingers crossed that this is my month 
sorry to hear aboout all th    sending big 
sending lots of  to everyon to 
jade xxx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
The bleeding has got a little heavier but still trying to stay .
Lol. xx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi good luck to all of you testing tomorrow.I am feeling very anxious, fingers crossed


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Just to let you know I got a     

Now I  for a heartbeat.....Please, please, please

Diane


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Diane72 - Fantastic News!  that's it ladies I feel we could be on a roll.........lots of     for all those testing tomorrow.

  for all those   pregnancy is far nicer in the summer months and a winter birthday parties are never as much fun as the summer ones.

I'm 7dpt and feeling really emotional over the weirdest things, very close to tears the whole day/had a big row over bedtime with DD and now feel so guilty/DH is convinced it's all over........aarrrgh this is a really a white knuckle ride. Surely someone somewhere could come up  with a way of tracking those little embies and therefore putting an end to this torture


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

diane thats just the best new go you lady,you be on the dreaded wait for you first scan soon with me,mine aint til 3rd july.

there are a few of us testing over the next couple of days and am   for all of you.

xxx


----------



## mistyd (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations to all those who got   lately.

Talked to the doctor today and  .  But I already knew that cause I got af today.  So now I am on cd1 and going to see the doctor tomorrow for baseline scan and to start all over. I am really sad about it, I didn't think it would be this upsetting.  No one at work knows I am doing this and it is really hard for me to be gone so much so I was hoping it would happen on the first shot.  I hate the thought of going through this over and over.  

Don't mean to be a downer...but thanks for listening and hopefully I will be back soon on the 2ww list with a   in the end.


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

mistyd i know what your feeling rgt now,i remember as clear as day when af arrrived on 1st cycle. it all seems to be happening very fast.one min your on 2ww then your waiting for scan and meds ect. lady we got our bfp on the second cycle!! was not expectin it and its here. my thoughts are with you and lots of    sent your way.

xx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Diane congrats  
Made up 4 u!!! Lots of luck with ur scan hope everything goes ok xxx

Izzie how u feelin luv? Were at the exact same stage so it'll be nice if u keep updating so i can see how ur getting on. As i wrote in an earlier message i woke with terrible pains this morning. Not been too bad through the day but its just one big stress isnt it? I am driving myself insane thinking and wondering wats going on in there arrhhhh!!!
My boobs are realy sore, feel dead heavy but nipples are KILLING!!!! 
I have been having acupuncture this time so am hoping that will hav a good effect on me

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow, everything crossed, say a little prayer    Goodnight!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

HI there
Diane fab news on the BFP so so pleased for you. Sorry to all those with the BFN's -.
AS for me AF due today and has not show up yet . No cramps and sore boobs. Too scared still to test. Have 13 temps above baseline so af wont be arriving tomorrow either. DH wantsme to test and has surrended the pee sticks but I just want to hang out a bit longer just in case!? - am i mad?.
Lillbee


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Lucy L - with AF I normally have really sore boobs they  then calm down a week before AF.....boobs after ET were really sore but not so much now    however had a   in Feb then M/C at 8wks and had painless but heavy boobs...............God! feel like I'm going mad! I keep giving them a squeeze to  see if they hurt.......must remember not to do this whilst out in public!!  Also have backache which I've never had before and a few tummy tugs and pains.  Do you think we would have implanted by now?  on day 8PET?  

Good luck to all those testing today  

xx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

so sad praying its wrong, good luck brave ladies


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello

Do you  mind if I join you?

Had et yesterday - first IVF after 3 lots of IUI - so finding it all very new, but now I'm back in a 2ww seems awfully familiar!

Test date is 25 June!

Sending you all lots of   and  

Traceyxxxxxx


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Daisyizzy - So sorry you've got a   although is there still a ?  did you test early?  Still 5 frosties to go so lots of    for next cycle. take it easy.

Dizzyone - welcome to the 2ww and lots of  

Wheres the sunshine gone??


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me joining you.  Had my FET yesterday and am on my first ever 2ww as ET never happened on the fresh cycle due to mild OHSS.

Due to test on 25th June the same as you Dizzy one  

All feels a bit unreal at the moment like I might have dreamt what happened yesterday  

Wishing you all lots of luck and  

daisyizzy - so osrry to hear your news hun  , words just seem inadequate at time like this


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

HI Can I join you?

I have today had two grade 2 embies put back. One at 8 cells and one at 10 cells.

Test date 23/06

   for lots of BFP's on this thread

Zoe xxx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Still bleeding, did go lighter, now getting heavier again.
No sore boobs like you other girls so pretty sure it's AF  
Still 4 days to go till test day. Think i'll just go quietly mad!!
Good luck to those still waiting. xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies, well congrats on bfps and     for all bfns..

mine is a  ...think this is my third clomid cycle  o well i will wait for icsi in september 

emsy x


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

I would love to join please? 

ET for me was Friday, 6/06/08 - Two embryos put back in (1x 8 cell and 1x 9 cell) - test date is 20.06.08.  Feeling very nervous!!

No symptoms for me as yet, I had a very emotional day yesterday and feeling emotional today like I could cry over the most silly things - I am also getting moody over housework - thing is I always always always feel this way when AF is due  and I'm worried that it is that...I need to start thinking positive 

Hope to chat to you soon

Lots of love Clairexx


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, can I join this thread

As you can see from my signature I'm into week 2 of this complete madness   

All my PMA has gone today along with my sanity.

I went into this cycle knowing that thee odds were that we would need to do more, BUT I so want these embies to the ones.

Been knicker checking so much that I think I've spent most of the day in the loo and now my poor little pee mee is sore from all that loo roll (work for NHS so its the cheap square stuff).  Have promised myself at least 2hrs away from the loo, only 1hr and 56mins to go   

Good luck to all of my fellow 2ww    and  congrats to bfp's   To those who have recently received nfn's   

Pinky


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

pinkytails...you made me   got a   this morning so feeling   have been knicker checking too about every 10 minutes!!!!!!!1.... however I am self employed so I have the soft aloe vera one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for bringing a smile to my face and good luck xxxxx


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Help...............I had no idea how but suddenly found myself in the chemist purchasing two new of the new 6 day first response test.  Have just done the test and got a faint but definite   I took the trigger on the 31st/5 so now on 13 day past trigger jab.............................could this be a genuine one?  Clinic due to do blood test on Monday, but thought that as the first response can test 6 days early this would be OK.

Can anyone give any advice??


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

Can I join you please?  I actually feel quite calm at the moment (bound not to stay like that long) after six days of stress waiting to see if any of our embies would make it to blastocyst.  One did make it and it was transferred on Tuesday.  Test date 19 June.  I wish everyone else lots of luck.  

Sue x


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted soem advice am 13 days post ovulation. And BBT still high this morning af was due today but has not arrived and no signs. Was brave and did a Pee stick just a moment ago and its postitive!!! - shoudl I get excited is this a real BFP or is this the remaider of the pregnyl  in my system. Did natural iui with shot of pregnyl a day before the basting.
Lillybee


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Lillybee - I think you can get excited!!!!!!

Diane - congratulations

Welcome newbies to the thread!

   to those who have   recently... may your next treatments be   

Well I test tomorrow and what will be will be.  I still have no symptoms... please let this  be the one

love gaye


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Ohmygod Izzie!!!! 
How u feelin luv? just read ur post? wat made u test this early? r u due to test next thursday with me? 
I havent got a clue if the Pregnyl will be out ur system yet, lets hope someone posts a reply who knows? Am curious to know myself!!
My symtoms r all the same as urs y'know. I hav sore boobs for a a few days then they go ok for about a wk before i come on. Mine are still sore today and feel massive, more than the usual handful   HAPPY DAYS!!! hahah
hav been getting back ache aswell, period pain not too bad today, not like yesterday. 
U just dont know wat anything means though do u so i try not to read into anything at all.

So u rang your hosp an they booked u in for blood test Did they tell u off for testing early (listen to me i sound about 12)
xx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello all!

Not posted for a few days, I've gone from feeling confident about the outcome of this ICSI to quite depressed thinking about the negatives....

Fantastic news to everyone with BFP, it's a long and painful road and to get that end result must be amazing, I   I experience it next week! MASSIVE   to all those with a BFN. 

Lucy, I test next Wednesday, I had et on 4th June am now 8dpt.  I was thinking of testing on Monday evening, do you think it's too early?  Are you going to do a HPT?  If so, when?!  I know that my cycle has been completely controlled but I am very regular and the last time I went through this a couple of months ago we had failed fertilisation so I never got to et.  Af arrived at the end of the second week so it would be anytime around now.  Had dreadful feeling of "fullness" this morning, just like I get when af is about to arrive but it's gone now.  Boobs feel like someone sneaked in my room during the night and filled them with rocks! Oh WHAT DOES ALL THIS MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's driving me mental!!  Has anyone else felt like this?  I think I just want someone to say "hey, thats normal and I got a BFP" - wanting too much here!!!!  Well, only 6 more days and I will know for sure...............

Also, we only got 2 embryo's as they couldn't get to my other ovary safely and we had them both transferred on day 2.  However, I'm reading everyone's postings and our situation seems odd!  One embryo had 2 cells (we were told this was a grade 2 - 1 being best) and the other was a 3 cell embryo and we were told it was 'average'.  Everyone else seems to have embryo's with more cells!

Can you tell how much reassurance I need?!!

Sarahx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

BFN for me I'm afraid.  Feeling numb, old & alone.  This is so hard sometimes.


Good luck to all those testing shortly & who've just joined the 2ww

Dottie


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Dottie       

love gaye


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dottie

Really sorry about your result   

Sarahxx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

dottie, so sorry about your result, no words seem right at this time, I had the same this morning


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Lucy L - rang and spoke to embrologist she was so sweet said that yes it is very early to test but can understand how tempting it is.  Also used the new first response that can be used 6 days before AF due.  I had ET on 4th was told that either use HTP on the Monday or wait to Wed but the booked me in for blood test on Monday.  She thinks that the trigger should be out of system and that embies could have implanted early. BUT still very early and anything could happen so trying very hard not to get excited.  Blood test will reveal true result.  Shall test again on Monday am   .  still on rollercoaster.  Backache/slightly sore boobs and slight AF pains.  

Lillybee - Sounds like a real   - well done!

Lots of


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Izzie - I had ET same day as u an was told to test exactly 2 wks later so thats next thurs. Wonder why some say different dates?? Am dreading testing to be honest, i just dont know wat ill do if its negative so am gonna try leave it till the friday an at least i hav the wknd to mope around  
Fingers crossed for u anyway hun, i hope its a real positive, keep me updated.

Dottie - Hope ur ok luv, keep ur chin up, u'll get there one day!!xxxx

Sarah - i had ET same day as u and Izzie, u hav both been told to test next wednesday by the sounds of it?? am a bit confused now, i thought it was just 2 wks for everyone from transfer date?? Am gonna do a HPT (as was advised by hosp) on thurs or friday i think, as much as i want to test early now that Izzie has heheh!!
If youve read many on here all the strange symptoms, period pain, actuall bleeding a few days in etc has resulted in BFP's so we should try not to read into anything. 
I feel the same as u though, heavy boobs etc. Every morning i wake up i think 'thank god i got through another night withought bleeding' and wen i go to bed i think 'thank god another day withought bleeding' its totally all consuming isnt it? I dont even wanna leave my house coz i dont wanna talk to anyone!! anyone talking to me i just find myself thinking ' so what..... am not listening to u, am wondering wats going on in my womb right now..... go away' !!!! How harsh is that Anyone felt the same??

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Lucy

Thanks for your reply, it's good to hear that someone else is feeling the same as me!  I am feeling so selfish.  Poor old DP is becoming a bit of a victim to it all    I've never felt so paranoid too!  DP has also just reminded me that my OTD is actually Thursday and NOT weds like I said before.....he reminded me of this when I was pestering him to go to the supermarket to get a First Response kit after reading Lizzies post!!  He refused and I am in my nightie so I managed to control myself.  HOW TEMPTING IS IT THOUGH?

I reckon we are all close enough to ask embarrasing questions (!?!) so I will go ahead with another!  Does anyone else have really strong pee?  I drink pints and pints of water during the day - trying to stay away from the tea! But I've noticed that my wee is very strong....OMG!!  Too much information but felt I had to ask as it is something I am thinking alot about   

DP has said he's going to hide my car keys so I don't go and get a test.....

PLLLLEEEEAAASEEEE LET IT WORK    

Sarahxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my, really have lost the plot    Forgive me Izzie for referring to you as Lizzie    !!!

Love Sarahx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hahaha sarah ur hilarious!!! 
Firstly - yeh - ohmygod! i was thinking the exact same thing earlier about my wee!!!!!! 
I always look down the loo to see if any blood   and thought 'my god that wees really yellow'!!!!!! an ive been drinking loads of water too LOADS and going the toilet every 10 mins so i wondered why it was so strong. Looks like ive been on the ale all weekend!

it is dead tempting to test early i know. Well the other day i was gutted coz i found a clearblue box in my draw from my frozen transfer in march that didnt work, must hav had 2 tests in it so theres 1 left....... just sitting there........now i know its there, its burning a whole in my brain!!!!! if i never had one in the house i wouldnt think about it so much.

I am not holy or anything but i pray all the time lately and my nan told me st.gerard is the st of like fertility or motherhood or something so his name is getting a few good mentions lately i tell ya!!!
xxxxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank god I'm not going mad then!!!  

THERE IS NO WAY I WOULD BE ABLE TO STOP MYSELF TESTING WITH A KIT IN THE HOUSE!!!  You have fantastic self discipline!!  Me and DP have decided that we will test on Monday evening.  Hope it's not too, too early but it's a bit easier to cope with than Thursday!  

I've always told everyone that I didn't believe in god, funny how we   when we need it though!!!!

Got fingers, toes and legs crossed for next week (that is literally too because I need yet another pee!)  Going to sign off now, Sky+'d ghosthunters from last night (how sad!) but nevermind, better than the bloody football and at least I won't be thinking about pee sticks for a short while!

Sarahx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

DaisyIzzie, Dottie, and anyone with not good news   so sorry 

Lilybee, Izzie- wonderful!     

All you people thinking of testing early I will warn you at Day 13 past et I tested negative and then on Day 14 it was positive and the HCG was positive but that was a very stressful 24 hours so I don't recommend it.

Zoe, nice to see you on the 2WW board  

Welcome to the newbies to the board  

 to everyobe else and   for tomorrow's testers!!!!

Diane x


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,
well I tested again this morning i got a positive yesterday and that was 14 days after pregnyl. Ayway chatted to DH who was a bit numn and we decided that I would use the pther stick this morning which would be 15 days after pregnyl. So woke up at 4 am!!! and did my BBT which was still high - boob really sore now and did my pee stick and  the result is as follows.......................................................  . I am still in shock and we havent told ANYONE apart from you guys. We still have SIL and baby living with us so thought wed wait til first scan whenever that wil be to tell others.. guess have to have the blood test next. Is weird I know everything there is to know about my cycle etc.. up to the point of getting pregnant and now I havent got a clue. 

Its weird cos I was mentally prepared for a bfn and had made my list of things  of postives - guess Ill have to re write those hey!!!.

Best of luck to all you testig today and in thenext few weeeks. Just goes to show though that statistcics mean nothing. THis was our first natural IUI and I think the stats show a 6% chance of sucess . So is always possible.

 to all and lots of     
lillybee


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations Lilybee,
I thought from your symptoms that you were. I'm D11 Post ET and got AF yesterday. 
I hadn't got my list of positives ready as i was really tring hard to concentrate on a postive outcome.  
Dh gutted as well. That makes me more sad cos he doesn't really show his feelings and trying hard not to but can see how upset he is. 
Thought your list was great. Well here goes:
1. Me and DH going to Rome in 16 days, so can now drink loads of my favourite italian wine and soft cheeses.
2. Having a girly sleepover next week, can get very,very drunk!!
3. Can start to exercise and get rid of the weight i've gained doning nothing on my 2WW. 
Struggling!!!
Anyway sorry to bore everone but writing things like this really makes you fell better doesn't it?
Still got to test on Mon but think my tear supply ran dry already.
Here's to next IVF!! XX


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

well its OTD today...got all af signs just waiting for her to show 

emsy x


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

LillyBee - Well done, it does just go to show how wonderful things can happen!     

Babyplease - Keep focused on the positives, you can now enjoy having a clear mind with out all the madness of the the 2ww.  Make the most of having a good time and be good to yourself 

I tested again this morning and still a   I'm worried about getting too excited as had early M/C in Feb. DH keeps winking at me....still such early days.  I called the clinic today told nurse that I had tested early.  She was fab and said that an early   was V good news & could be indication that either both embies have implanted or I have one very strong one!  she said no need for blood test on Mon and booked me in for a scan on 8th July    that they hold tight.  So pleased because the embrologist told me yesterday that my third embie wasn't viable for freezing so this is probably my last chance.

loads of    &    for all those testing today & this weekend.


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies

My OTD is today, had my bloods taken this morning and am getting the results at 4pm!!!!

I will let you into a little secret, I have done 2 x HPTs over the last couple of days, let's just say I'm hopeful but will not be announcing anything until the official result!!    I've been quiet the last few days as feeling guilty and naughty for doing HPTs LOL

ROLL ON 4PM   Will post again ASAP after that!       

Love to all
CJ xxx


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Afternoon all,

daisyizzy, dottiep   


babyplease - what a fab idea, a positive list to keep you going after the 2ww, going to do mine later, Rome is a fantastic place to visit and I just love girly nites.

Izzie, lillybe - congrats to you both so pleased for you.

Calamity - looking good   

Lucy L - step away from the pee stick, I'm soooooo tempted but would be gutted if it was negative.

Strong Pee ?? - yes but I put that down to the drugs, along with tight bra, tingly (.)(.).

Have a feeling I'm heading for a bfn, dont know why just a gut instinct.

Pinky


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Its a   for me I am afraid (kinda expected it early on).  Gutted....  Trying to think of a list of positives but there are just none right now.

Good luck CJ for 4pm

Congrats Izzie

Good luck to all you other 2wwers I will be watching out for you

love gaye


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Gaye         

Zoe xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats Lillybee and Izzie

Gaye, Babyplease, Dottie, Daisyizzy      so sorry

Calamity - Good luck nearly 4 now.

Lucy and Sarah - I think you would be very brave to test early - there is no way that I am going to too worried about the result. Rather live in blissful ignorance.  Didn't even test early first time when test date wasn't until day 21.

Pinky - Try and stay positive - hope your gut instinct is wrong    When I had BFP I was convinced it hadn't worked.

Emsy - Any news?  AF signs aren't always a bad thing.  

Trying not to read too much into symptoms at the moment since I had same symptoms BFP and BFN but I am sure will start analysing closer to test day.

Hello to everyone.  Sorry if I missed you just trying to keep up.     to all.

Sue x


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Baby please,
great to see your list - it sounds good and I realy think a PMA is the key!!. Enjoy yourself and have a well earned rest from it all.. Good luck for your next round. I am sure you will get your wish  an it will be worth waitinf for!!.
Lilybee


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your result Gaye   .  It's really difficult to know what to say but it's a reality that I could be joining you next week.

I gave in today and went and bought some pee sticks.....have managed to resist the temptation as till yet, but we've agreed to test on Monday so I will try and hold out until then, it'll be 14dpc and 12dpt....I know it's still early on but at least if it's bad news I can live in hope for another couple of days.  No sign of af yet which is fantastic news, thought she'd of been here by now...... !!!!  

Izzie and Lillybee absolutely fantastic news   

Sarahx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats LillyBee!!  

Gaye, Babyplease, Dottie, DaisyIzzy       hope ur all ok! xxxx

Loopy - stay patient....sunday will be here soon...dont do it yet. 

Calamity J  - i am dyin to know how u got on......updates please!!!!!!!

Diane72 How r u doin?? 

Sarah2412 how r u? I liked ur little man with a stick there!! get ur fella to hide the sticks so u dont do it on the sly
i havnt had much pain today thank god! I hope am ok tomorra too as its my best friends wedding. Am not really lookin forward to it as i cant drink   and i hav had bad pains the last few days, an its such a long day wen ur there day an night isnt it? 
Oh well.....still counting down the days for test date!!!! roll on next wk, i am back at work so hoping it should go quickly  

Hope everyones ok tonight anyway... am lookin forward to BB hope mario goes (sad i know) altho i wish it was alex that was going....wat a        oh anything to keep me mind off my womb!!!!!! ha

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Misty* ~ i'm so sorry.....be kind to yourself and lots of luck for your next cycle 

*Daisyizzy* ~ many hugs to you too hun 

*Emsy* ~ sorry to see your news too.....take care 

*Aw Dottie* ~ you too, i'm sorry hun...really sad for you 

*Babyplease* ~ ah hun......sending lots of hugs. Look after you and DH and have a wonderful time in Rome.....it's a beautiful place. Have lots of ice cream too 

*Gaye* ~ how did you get on? Aw just seen you post.....i'm so sorry 

*Jade* ~ how are you getting on.....hope AF hasn't shown her face 

*Hi Tracey, Karen, Zoe, Claire, Pinky and Sue* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all 

*Calamity* ~ how did you get on with your bloods  

*Loopy, Sarah, Lucy* ~ try to hold out testing if you can   *Lucy* ~ i think i want Mario to go too! 

*Diane* ~ congratulations hun......fab news. All the best for your pregnancy hun 

*Izzie* ~ don't know where the sunshines gone but I wish it would come back! Oooh, just seen your other post....congratulations 

*LilliBee* ~ great news.....congratulations 

*Hi Mary* ~ hope you are ok...good luck for you scan 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucy - that made me laugh when I read about doing it on the sly, I've already had that thought! I even said to DP that I'd do a test "_at some point_" but I wouldn't tell him if it was BFN as it's so early! He wasn't impressed and knows what cupboard we've got the pee sticks in and knows how many there are!!!! Doesn't help reading Izzie's fantastic success story too as she had et the same day as us........ 

Big Brother, thank god for that! It keeps my mind off what's going on in the womb too! Glad I'm not the only one shouting at the tv when Alex goes off on one, if I hear her say "member I told ya"....one more time!!!! ...pheeewwwww that was a big rant! There's me thinking I'd got over that nasal spray, obviously not!! Not too fussed who goes tonight but have a feeling it will be Steph, she'll be gutted because she admitted she's only there for fame - shame no-one remembers the first out! Also, is it me or is Mario getting more like Sly Stallone?!

Sarahxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi evey one done a test and i got a very faint  
going to do another one tomorrow 
jadexxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

LucyL- Hope the pain stays away  

Gaye I was so disappointed to hear your news. I'm thinking of you.   

Sarah2412-hold back    . From day 1 my DH said Mario was half Joey and half Sylvester

Pinky, gut instinct counts for nothing, stay positive! 

CJ-naughty, naughty but  

Babyplease   

Izzie, I so much know what you mean I m/c in January so finding it hard to be positive until I at least get past the number of weeks I was when I m/c last time. Sending you lots of sticky, positive vibes.   

Lillybee    

Jade,    

Hugs to everyone,

Diane x


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Jade - Congrats!!!! Wen r u due to test

Sarah - haha ur mad... sly styllone.... yeh mario does look like him hahaha, he goes through me!! Sounds scouse one min then like a manc the next!!! He deffo aint a scouser!!!! 
Yeh steph is a crank too. shes not looking after those extensions in her head is she?? looked all tidy wen she went in.... looks like rats tails now! 
oooohh that Alex, i want someone to ask her wat all that 'remember i told you' sh!t is all about....wats she on about there? she gets me soooo mad so it makes a change being little miss yo-yo knickers wondering wats goin on down there!!! (Think ill get into trouble for that little rant there)??
Lucy
xx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

i was due eo test on wedn but didnt have a p stick so done it today


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucy - HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!  Thats soooooo right!  I was wondering half way through my posting whether we ought to joining a BB chatroom instead!!!  Ten more minutes to go and she'll be back on the telly doing our heads in!

Glad the pain has gone today, I've not been too bad.  I get the odd...."oh no af is going to arrive" which doesn't ever last for more than a few minutes and then disappears again.  I've been pregnant before, DS is a whole 7 years old now, but I don't remember any of the signs. In fact, I found out 1 day after af was due and by then I was running to the toilet every half an hour and I'm pretty much at that stage now but I don't know if its me wanting to have that symptom or not......i've never been through something that plays with your mind so, so much!!  They should use the 2ww as a weapon of mass destruction, no man  would ever be able to go up against it!!!   

Sarahx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jade - you know what you've just done don't you.....I'M REACHING FOR MY PEE STICKS!!!  Massive congratulations on your BFP!!!!

DP is walking the dog, he'll be gone about 40 minutes, pee sticks only take a couple.........he'd never have to know..........!!!!

Pheww, BB has just started!  

Jade, when did you have your transfer?

Sarahxx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

well its looking good!!    its better than no line at all isnt it?

Sarah - i know, people must be thinking 'hey we dont wanna know about big brother..shut up' its good to hav a laff and take ur mind off it though isnt it? I tell ya...ive been chatting to people on here more than my own friends the last few days and its made me laff an cheer me up so thats a good thing in my eyes!! oh bb is starting now.... why does davina always wear black? oooh everyone wants alex out... happy days!!
Yeh i keep thinking 'thats it i've definitely come on now' i know the pain is normal but its sooo like the day i get my period its driving me insane!!


i agree about men not being able to cope... my fella keeps tryng to grope me an am like..... not a chance fella, how can u even go there?? i look 4 months preggers an am sooo moody, scared of him touching my boobs coz there so sore, (but bigger aswell, so its a bit of a waste) 

SARAH-------U JUST POSTED AS I AM WRITING.... R U REALLLY GONNA DO IT
xxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nooooo!  I'd be gutted if it was a BFN...really am going to wait.  It's fathers day on Sunday which, depending on how you look at it it could be a really good thing or a really bad thing....!!!

Glad I'm also not the only one getting hassle by DP, I think he's given up trying as I nearly beat the hell out of him!  He's been on a ban for a few weeks now and has started to develop a funny walk!!!!  

Sarahxx


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Everyone

Sorry to have kept you all waiting, had to visit the in-laws..... we got our much wanted      and are now sitting here looking shocked, ecstatic but shocked!

So sorry for the BFNs posted in the last couple of days, I hope that my BFP and those of others keeps you going and ready for your next attempt and I really hope it happens for you all.     

For all those ladies on the 2ww, know exactly how you feel, for me the 2nd week went much quicker, hope yours does too and that you get your BFPs at the end of it.     

Thanks for all the support and positive vibes I've received I don't think I could have got through the 2ww with sanity relatively in tact without them!

Lots of love
CJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats CJ on your BFP, happy healthy pgcy  

Zoe xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

CJ! Wonderful!


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey there,

I'm so excited and nervous @ d same time. Found FF by a stroke of luck yesterday and couldn't wait to be a part of this world that understands all i'm going through. Considering i'm miles away in Africa!!! Was on this site till 6am praying d administrator will grant my request! Bn ttc naturally for 6 yrs, braved IVF in March and had my first ET earlier on today. I'm counting the days till my 1st pregnancy test 27th June and will really appreaciate all the support u all give each other. 

P.S Pls don't mind my akwardness if any, this is all new to me.


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Fruitilicious

Welcome to FF, and the 2ww thread.

I have blown you some bubbles for luck

Good luck on your 2ww.  

Zoe xx


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Zoe,

Thanks a bunch! I'm a bit scared though! I had fresh pine apples a few hours ago thinkn i had read that it was good for the embies? Only to find out that i shld have processed pineapples juice instead? i hope i haven't spoilt my chances?


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Fruitilicious 

You are not alone - this part i think is the hardest part of the treatment.

I think pineapple juice is good for growing the follicles, but I did hear a possibility it could help implantation of the embies.
I doubt very much the pineapples would ruin your chances, as long as you rest and avoid heavy lifting as they are not recommended.

Hope your ET was not to uncomfortable.

Zoe xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Fruitilicious - you can have pineapple juice as this contains selenium which is good for your womb lining & implantation.  Avoid fresh pineapple though .... not sure on the science bit but apparently some ladies eat fresh pineapple to help bring on labour. Whatever the ingredient is that instigates this doesn't survive the processing into juice - there is info on here somewhere about it....google it if you want more info.
Another good thing to eat during 2ww is brazil nuts as they contain high selenium too.

Good luck
Dottie


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Fruitilicous! 

Just wanted to say Welcome   I've blown you some bubbles too. 

 on your 2WW

Zoe, sending you some extra     too

Dx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

to Calamity and Jade

Welcome Fruitilicous

Had a slight bleed yesterday but doesn't seem to be anything this morning.  Still early days for me so hopefully nothing to worry about yet.

Hope everyone is well.

Sue x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls........... 

I introduced myself last week but then decided not to post for my 1st week of the 2ww as i would just drive myself mental   but here i am on week 2 and am pulling my hair out.  

I had my e/t on the 7th and my official test date is the 23rd but personally i think that is far too long so think i iwll be sneaking a test in before then  .

Zoe/Zozo i just noticed we have the same test date, how are you feeling?

I have had the odd thing here and there but no real pg symptoms so i am beginning to loss my PMA  

Tracyxx


----------



## Littlebit (May 25, 2008)

Test day is today and I tested this a/m when I woke up before 5 and got a .     Me and DH are over the moon as this was our first cycle and I hadn't heard of many success stories for the first so I was already prepared for a  .  DH passed his driving test yesterday so double good news for us.  I had the pineapple juice and brazil nuts since last Sat and have been taking it easy although felt really stressed at work these past few days.  I'd been feeling extremely tired on my journeys home from work and had a sharp pain which woke me (and DH) on Thurs in my stomach so I really didn't know what to think.  I've told my 2 close friends already and we are seeing my parents later to tell them in person.  Our scan is booked for the 1st July.  Looking forward to tonight as we avoided sex while we were on the 2WW  

 so sorry to those that had a   .  Sending you  for your next cycle.
 to those with recent .
 to those testing in the next few days.  

Welcome to the newbies to this thread.  Agree with Diane72, try not to test early.  I bought my HPT in the week and called my nurse to ask if I could test the day before test day and she advised the earliest would be 14dpec so I forced myself to hold out until then although I was tempted.

Littlebit


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Littlebit congrats on your BFP excellent news

Tracy - I am going out of my mind, had a day 3 tfr and clinic called to say no of the remaining made it to blasts therefore no frosties, its put me on a real downer that this is a BFN for me, but its funny i still cant completely think that either until i see it in front of me.
How are you doing?

Zoe xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Zoe..... 

I am going completely out of my mind today .  I really havn't had any symptoms which i think is making me worse as everyone getting BFP's keep talking about having sensitive boobs & cramping and i'm having nothing!!. I did have cramping on and off for the first few days but my clinic told me to expect that as a symptom of the e/t  .

I am so tempted to test early to put me out of my misery but i know if i test too soon i could get a false negative so there is no point in testing too early  .

I have a couple of the new early first response tests to use closer to my test day but i ordered some cheapy tests today that say they can pick up very early at 10mIU so they should arrive early next week, i know they are probably a load of rubbish but at £2.50 for a 10 pack it will stop me using the good ones too early and i can test until my hearts content .

Tracyxx


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Tracy

I have not had any symptoms either ..... not even from Cyclogest  

My last cycle I did test early, and i have promised myself I will not this time, so I will refrain frmo buying HPT's until the day before i think  
Zoe xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Zoe,

I was the opposite, i refused to test early the last time and had my tests all ready for test day and then the bloody witch came 5 days before my test day at 12dpt and i was gutted as i just wasn't expecting it, so this time i want to test early as call me mad but i think if i get a neg- test first then i will be prepared for the witch if/when she shows up.

So i am having a natural FET cycle (no drugs at all) and my cycles are not that regular (they vary from 25 - 28 days) so the witch could turn up as early as wednesday so i want to be ready for her this time.... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

PINEAPPLE JUICE

I have been reading that drinking pineapple is good for implantation but what kind, as i read it can't be juice from concentrate or fresh pineapple, so do we try and get fresh juice not from concentrate 

Tracyxx


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Tracy

I dont think it matters as long as it is juice and not fresh pineapples.

Hopefully the old witch wont arrive and this will be your time   

Zoe xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, i'm heading out for some shopping in a while and at this stage i am willing to try anything... , if i can't get the fresh juice i will opt for brazil nuts as i heard they are just as good.

Tracyx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi could I join your 2WW list had ET on Thursday. Pregnancy test due on the 22nd June 

Good Luck to everyone on 2WW


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi JueB,

Welcome to the dreaded 2ww, you are due to test around the same time as me..... 

I'm sorry to hear you had a dreaded time during your egg collection i was the same myself, i went in for my collection and ended up being kept in for 2 days in complete agony, i wasn't well enough for a fresh transfer so all my embies where frozen so i am doing a frozen embryo transfer.  

I have just noticed your test date is only 10 days post transfer which seems quite early, when was your egg collection?

Good Luck
Tracyxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Littlebit

Tracy - I have been drinking Tesco not from concentrate juice.

Welcome JueB

Zoe - Just because none of your remaining embryos made it to blast does not necessarily mean bad news.  I tried to take all 9 of my embies to blast only one of them made it - so it is possible for one to make it when the others don't. Hope it turns out well for you.

Sue x


----------



## millychick (Apr 10, 2008)

Ladies,

Can I join you?  I had ET today and have one grade 1, 8 cell and one grade 2, 8 cell on board!! 

OTD is 25th June.  Wondering how I am not going to go loopy....

Good luck to all thos BFP's lately - you do truly inspire us to stay hopeful.

V xx


----------



## LillyBee (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi CJ and littlebit,
COngrats on your BFPs- your scan is around the same time as mine. Hope all is well with you ...
Best of luck to everyone else testng soon,
Lillybee


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello all.

Sorry I haven't been on for a while (over a week in fact). My OTD was 6th June and despite my conviction that it hadn't worked I got a  . It was the the faintest of lines so contacted the clinic who advised me to do another test that day. Never I have wanted to need a pee so much!!! Anyway about 2 hours later did another test and it was definitely a  . Me and DH then went away for a planned weekend and I was and think I am still in shock.

Anyway I just wanted to explain why I haven't posted until now , 1) have had cold so not felt too good, but 2) and most importantly for various reason I have always promised to myself (even before we found out we needed ICSI and I found this wonderful site) that the first person I would tell would be my wonderful mum and today was the first chance I got to see her in person. I even did another test this morning to make sure .

Our first scan is due on 26th June. This may sound a daft question but when you conceive naturally you count your pregnancy from the last day of your AF I am assuming I count mine from EC (19th May) or ET (22nd May). So far not having many symptoms so don't know if I should be worried. Have had really painful (.)(.) generally in a morning then it wares off and have felt a bit sick last few mornings.

Sorry to rabble on but had to hold this in for last week until I could see mum.

 to all those who have had  .

And loads and loads of     to those with  .

And lots of        to those still in the torturous 2ww

Mary - Lou


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Just read my post and meant to say first day of AF not last day


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

*Mary Lou and Littlebit* - congrats on your !!!!  

*Mary Lou * - Your symptoms are the same as mine - v.sore and swollen (.)(.) actually gone up a cup size already so more like ( . )( . ) dreading what they will be like in 8 months time, and I have been feeling sick (to be honest since about 3 days after ET). Also, the last couple of days I've gagged when cleaning my teeth, my sense of smell has got stronger but only for certain things and I can cry at the drop of a hat. My 14 yr old female labrador had been giving me huge hints, also about 3 days after ET, by becoming my shadow, getting very anxious when in another room and has even taken a bit of a stance with DH (who was not impressed at all!). So today we visited the Vet who has given her an injection to calm down her hormones, bless her. 

*Tracey * - I ate brazil nuts and seaweed but did not have pineapple juice as I was a bit dubious about it. I also had acupuncture - for those who don't know there was as an article in the British Medical Journal indicating that it improved the success rate of IVF by 60%. I was lucky enough to find an acupuncture/fertility specialist in my area.

Best of luck to all on the 2ww    

Love
xxx CJ xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Littlebit, Mary-Lou     

Mary-Lou - you count your pregnancy as 2 weeks before ec which is the equivalent of 1st day of your AF so on test day you are already '4 weeks pregnant'. Bizarre I know but that is the way it works.

CJ-yes I have been having acupuncture this time round after the publicity around that study last year and will continue post BFP aswell

 to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Fruitilicious* ~ welcome to FF  Lots of luck with your 2ww hun......let me know if you need any helps around the boards   

*JueB and Millychick* ~ hi, welcome to you too  

*Tracy* ~ pineapple juice from concentrate is fine 

*Jade* ~ how did you get on today hun...looking good. Congratulations 

*CJ* ~ yay!! Congratulations....really so happy for you 

*Littlebit* ~ aw, fab news for you too....congratulations 

*Mary-Lou* ~ Congratulations!! I was so moved reading your post....i'm sure your Mum is over the moon for you  Oh and you count pg from 2 weeks before EC 

Hi to everyone....have a good weekend 

Good luck to *Cheryl and LoopyOne* for tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

MarieLou - there is a due date calculator on the home page of this site - you put in your ec date & it works out your due date!  

Dottie


----------



## CherylE1968 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

Well my OTD is here, I couldn't sleep and as you can see I woke up quite early.   

Anyway it is a   although the line is not as dark at the control line, but a positive is a positive I guess.  Getting a bit worried that it could be a chemical pregnancy - reading too much on the internet I think.  

Congratulations to those that have a 

Sending     to those that hav BFN.

Best wishes to all that are going through this mad 2ww.

Cheryl X


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheryl,

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheryl many congrats on your BFP  

Zoe xx


----------



## Littlebit (May 25, 2008)

Thanks LillyBee, Diane, Sue, CJ, Lizzy, Zoe and Mary-Lou.  We told my mum/dad yesterday and it bought tears to my eyes as this is their long awaited first grandchild.  They didn't know about the problems we had faced and I'm not sure if we will ever tell them as mum worries about me all the time.  I keep thinking my period will come every time I go to the toilet, weird or what? 

 Mary-Lou and Cheryl on your  

Welcome JueB and Millychick.  Good luck and   on your 2WW.

Littlebit
x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls..... 

Congratulations Mary-Lou and Cheryl on your.....     

Well i went out and bought pineapple juice yesterday so i had a big glass this morning and now i have been cramping ever since, its like a dull a/f type ache and it made me feel physically sick . Someone warned me about drinking the juice as if you buy the wrong one it can cause cramps i just hope i havn't blown it.... 

I am feeling a little down today as i have just ready about 1000 posts from girls getting BFP and everyone of them have had some sort of breast tenderness and i have nothing , do you think it is an important sign of pregnancy?

Tracyxx_


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

CONGRATS TO: Mary Lou, Cheryl, CJ and Littlebit hope everything goes well for you (hope i havent missed anyone out there)

WELCOME - Frutilicious & Millie Chick! & Jueb! 
Hope your doing ok. You'll be soooo glad u found this site as everyone is wonderful, so helpful and understanding. i hav found everythin i know about IVF/ICSI/SYMTOMS/2WW Experiences on this site and from nowhere ele. Prepare to be a bit addicted though, theres always someone due to test an you'll be dyin to know how they get on.
Keep us updated on your progress, fingers crossed for you.

Sarah how r u doin luv i am on day 11 of my 2ww, dyin to know wats goin on in there. I got sum brownish 'stuff' in my knick nacks yesterday and nothing since?? (sorry to be straight, no other way to put it) wondering wats that all about, implantation u think


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Tracy

I got a BFP last week and I had nothing no tenderness nothing

Dawn


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Lucy

How did the wedding go?  Hope you had fun.  I have an appalling admission to make........I tested early yesterday morning and got a BFN.  Trying so hard to stay positive.  Tomorrow I will be 14dpc and 12dpt.  I know I shouldn't of done it, in fact, I knew as soon as I had pee'd on the stick I shouldn't of done it but the temptation got the better of me.  It was a Predictor pregnancy test and not one of the Early Response ones as they didn't have any in my chemist.  I was shattered, although not as heartbroken as my DP.  In fact, I found myself smiling sayin "don't worry, it's really early, I'm sure it's not a true result".  The reason I took the test was because I was about 80% sure it had worked, how silly of me. 

In fact, DP don't know but I've done another two test since then and each time I pray for that second line and nothing.  Each test, although they are different tests, when I've gone back for a second look later they have a very faint second line.  However, I've search the internet and it says this is probably not a positive and has something to do with what's implanted in the tests.......i've also has some weird slight af pains all day long and my back aches.  However, I know what it's like when af arrives and usually ten minutes after the pain starts in she comes but not today.  Whilst she stays at bay and it's still early days there's always hope    .  This is our last try at ICSI, it's cost nearly 4500 and we've exhausted all our reserves, first try failed miserably and we didn't even get to transfer so this was it.  2 tiny little embies and no frosties.

TAKE IT FROM ME ANYONE WHO THINKS THEY CAN HANDLE IT - DO NOT TEST EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

trying to cheer myself up by booking the car hire for our holiday in August...

Sarahxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Loopy

So sorry    

Sarahx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry loopy      

Sarah dont loose all hope yet luv, still do the test again on thursday. Ive read a few times on here now that people hav tested this early and got BFN and then few days later got BFP. Hav a look round on here and u will see wat i mean. 

The wedding went well, was tired though and home by 11pm, DP was bladderd by the main course so provided alot of laffs for our table anyway!!   bit of a blow out for him yesterday i think though from the last few stressful wks, wish i could hav done the same!!
I had a bucks fizz u know with pure orange in bit later got some brown spotting so all i kept thinking was oh my god did that hav loadsa alcahol in i shouldnt hav drunk it? how sad...i know that would hav no impact watsoever but u know the way ur head works over these 2 weeks 
Now am wondering if the spotting is implantation or just the start of AF?? Am back in work tomorra an i am gonna be the toilet every 5 mins i just know it. just hoping the next few days fly over.

So keep ur chin up sarah and still test on thursday, still no sign of AF for you?
xx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Lucy

I really am trying to keep my chin up, not just for my sake but for DP.  No sign of af yet except for this 'dull pain'.........feels odd.

Sounds like you had a fantastic day yesterday, good for you!!!  Please don't stress about the drink, it's no problem.  Look at it this way, if you had conceived naturally you'd of gone along to that wedding without a care in the world and probably drunk your dp under the table!!!  When I was pregnant with my son I had been out with work to a conference for a week and was up every day until the early hours drinking the bar dry!  It had no effect on him, in fact, I felt so awful when I found out I was pregnant and I was massively stressed about it.  Trust me, that little drink would not have had an effect on you.

If it was brown spotting, it might be left over from implantation and only found it's way out yesterday (!)  Isn't it funny how we discuss these things with complete strangers!  Best of luck and keep your chin up....I;m thinking of writing one of those "positive reasons not to be pregnant" lists.....just can't think of any except a nice cold glass of wine!

Just read this back, it sounds like I have drink problem!!!!!!!  

Sarahxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Loopy, I'm so sorry  

Sarah, I did the test 'secretly' one day before my test day and it was negative. I kept it to myself all day but was having lots of I just have a feeling it will be negative conversations with my DH with him telling me to be positive until in the evening I coudn't stand it any longer and blurted it out. He then rightly pointed out with HCG doubling you could easily have an undetectable one day and cross the threshold the next. He was right 24 hours later it was a clear positive on the home test but by then I was so convinced it was negative I paid the clinic to send my bloods away for an HCG test to reassure myself and it also confirmed it was a positive. In summary, you really don't know until the day!

Lucy, I wouldn't worry. My little sis conceived my nephew over the X-mas/New Year period without knowing it so you can imagine the alcohol she had consumed in that first few weeks. Don't worry about spotting.

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

haha sarah me too!!! i thought the same thing after my last message!! i am not ashamed to admit i was dying for a drink yesterday an am really not an alcky!! 
it is really weird wat we discuss with strangers coz i wouldnt talk like this with my friend family etc. Probably coz they dont know what we're on about, but it doesnt mean nothing to them really does it? When people are going through it they with u they know exactly how u feel. They just think, oh they can try again. if only it was that easy eh?

the only thing that would be on my list of positive reasons not to be pregnant is the same as urs.....glass of wine!!!  or nice cold corona....mmmmm!! oh and some  aswell as i am too scared to go there yet. If i get a BFP i think that will continue for a few wks - unfortunately for  my fella heheheheh!! 

xxxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Diane

That has cheered me up, thank you for your support.  I really have found this message board invaluable.  I've never used message boards but have used the internet relentlessly for years!!  I felt so alone through the whole process I just wish I had found the courage to post earlier!  Will let DP know your success story to make him feel better too.  Sincerely, you really have made me feel better. Congrats on your pregnancy and just sit back and enjoy the next 9 months....

Sarahxx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

oh now i sound like an alcky and a horny b***h hahaha!!


Thanks diane, i know how stupid that sounded before but do u know wat i mean?? i felt guilty as i havent drank for about 3 months and soon as i did i had the brown spotting. I dont know wat comes over me in the 2ww though as i am a clever girl (    and know its stupid but ur mind runs away with u doesnt it??
Im soooo glad u put that post on then, i think thats a great example of 'u just never know' and hopefully it will calm sarah down a bit...... there u go sarah!!!   Thanks diane, hope ur well too xx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh now you've gone and done it Lucy!  Cold Corona and a nice wedge of lime...........one of my faves! (note how I said 1?!)

I've been too scared to go there too, DP was actually moaning about it whilst I was reading your post which is funny.  Like I told him, if he 'tries' out a Cyclogest to see how I am feeling then I might consider it, strangely, he declined!!!!!  


Sarahxx

p.s. still haven't booked the car hire because I've become distracted again by this message board!


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

haha wat r they like... tell him to sort himself out hahahah least he can, we cant!!!!

theres stil time for u luv, keep ur chin up and wait till thursday now, plllleeeaasseeee!!!

xxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've decided that it the witch that is af stays away then I will not test until Thursday morning......but if you read my other tests I promised then that I wouldn't test until Monday/Tuesday at the earliest!!!  

Am feeling a bit better since I've been on here.....I'm back at work tomorrow, I can take my frustrations out on everyone there instead!

Sarahx


----------



## CherylE1968 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Sarah

I just want to say that I tested on Tuesday and it was a BFN.  OTD today and I got BFP  .  So don't give up hope just yet, I honestly thought my period was coming and it hasn't.  I am a bit worried that it is not a strong line but a positive is a positive.  I won't rest easy until I have my first scan, my clinic do not do blood tests I don't think.  

Take care Cheryl


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hiya guys,
Thought nothing could beat the agony of the 2ww, until i got AF on D9 that is! 
So pleased for all of you who have had a BFP.
My official test day is tomorrow, but i know its all over has definately had a nasty AF. 
Tested today anyway and got BFN and will do it again tomorrow. The agony of confirming things with BFN's is depressing but necessary I think.
Have been up and down since AF. Just trying hard to accept its not our time again. I'm sure everyone can relate it feels like we've been TTC forever.
Lucy they were the things i missed most as well. Keep trying to pacify myself with the thought of  few nice bottles of Rose when all is officially confirmed tomorrow. Even had a very weak rose and lemonade last night, then worried same as you just in case there was that slim chance! You'll deffo be fine though
honest hun. I've got a really good feeling for you.
Hope i havent made anyone feel negative, I'm sure it'll be good news for you!!
Just in despair at the mo and dont know what to to do.
Dont known what i'll do when i cant post on this, never done anything like this before but it's been a great support.
  
Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone. 
Our time will come. xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Newday said:


> Tracy
> 
> I got a BFP last week and I had nothing no tenderness nothing
> 
> Dawn


_Hi Dawn,

Thanks, your post has restored my PMA as i had myself convinced that with no breast tenderness i couldn't get a BFP.

Tracyxx_


----------



## Littlebit (May 25, 2008)

Loopy sorry to hear your news .
Sarah - don't give up, do your HPT on Thurs.  As some of the other girls have mentioned the results could change.   
Cheryl - I'm the same - until I have my first scan I don't feel completely at ease.  everything will be ok.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Sarah, Lucy glad you are both feeling a bit better  

Cheryl, Littlebit- I too live in fear until the scan (as I had a m/c in Jan)     sticky vibes and   for our first   

Tracey i too was worried as I didn't have breast tenderness like in my 1st cycle but it meant nothing.

Babyplease    

Hugs,

Diane x


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all

Can I join you please?  I had my ET on Friday 13th June and am off work for the dreaded 2WW.  It is killing me all ready, to top it off I found out a friend was pregnant on the day of the ET   I am due to test on the 26th June, I really wish I could go to sleep and wake up on the 26th

kel xx


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ for Sarah/Lucy and all those testing this week  

Lots of sticky vibes for all those ladies waiting on their first scan (It now feels like I'm on the 12ww) actually should that not be a thread?  where on the board do we go from here?

Try not to worry about lack of symptoms.  I also didn't have sore boobs, only found they ached a little when getting out of bed in the morning.....very strange.  Also have no other real symptoms. Did another test this morning and the second line is now a very dark one so very   Have had a few shooting pains rather than the usuall deep gripping as I normall get with AF. But still on knicker watch!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, can  I join you.  i am on day 1 of my tww.  I had  4 cell embryo transferred.  I only had 2 decent sized follicles and only 1 contained an egg.  I am feeling very positive and have called my embie Lola!  
I don't know why I am so posiitve when I am 42 and only have 1 embie but I just am.

I am the kind of person for whom doing nothing is torture.  However, I am actually looking forward to my week of laying on the sofa with crap TV, box set of desperate housewives.  Just need to make sure I don't stuff myself with chocolate and get fat (or fatter than I have got eating lots while stimming) while doing nothing.

I have a question about the pineapple juice tip.  It seems odd that they tell overdue pregnant women to eat fresh pineapple to bring on labour - logic says that it is because it makes the womb contract.  Does anyone know the theory behind pineapple juice to help implantation?

Tracey


----------



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello ladies, I AM BAAAAAAAAAACK! 

I am testing on the 28th so please put me down on the list!!  I had FET done in june 14th.

Hope everyone is ok and wishing you all bfp!!!


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Can I join you? I am on day 6 of my 2WW after having IUI with puregon and pregnyl. Would love to chat to others in the same shoes. I would also love some advice on what you can and can't do exercise wise!

Harriet


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi All

Loopy      

Hello again Tracey  - re the implantation and pineapple juice , I am not 1005 but think it might be the selenium in it  

Welcome to everyone just on the 2ww and continued stickey vibes to everyone.

Zoe xxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey as I'm new to message boards didn't see the number of pages at the bottom   and have just seen all your postings.

Congratulations to everyone with  

and  big hugs to those who weren't as lucky this time. 

Tracy - in answer to your question my test is only 10 days as we had to wait until blast day before ET.

Also Sarah I know that I shouldn't but I keep on testing with the Pee sticks and mine is also currently a negative. But after reading some of the message boards I hear that this normal until the day they call you for your test so I'm trying not to worry about it.

Welcome to all the newbee's, to the agony of the 2ww. Hope the weather clears up so you can all sit in the garden...

Lots of   and    to you all.

Jue


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Izzie,

Under 'Bun in the Oven' there is a 'Waiting for first scan' thread. 

Jue, yes I was negative until the day before test day 

 to everyone else

Diane


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

Sarah and JueB - I hope you result changes for test day.

Sorry Loopy  

Babyplease  

Welcome all new to 2WW and hello to everyone else.
   

Sue x


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

for us, HCG less than 2.1 and pee stick negative.

Me and DH giving each other TLC and will go back for snow babies soon.


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Pinky


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

So sorry Pinky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Loopy* ~ i'm really sorry hun....sending many hugs 

*Pinky* ~ many hugs to you too 

*Sarah* ~ hope it turns around for you by Thurs  

*Babyplease* ~ how did you get on today  

*Tracy* ~ the juice should be fine.....it's fresh pineapple that should be avoided. Lots of people on here have had BFPs with no symptoms at all 

*Hi Kel, Harriet and Jadeline* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck   *Harriet*, what day do you test?
*
Tracey* ~ welcome to you too....have a look here for info on pineapple  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.msg1215514#msg1215514

*Cheryl* ~ congratulations...fab news 

*Newday* ~ fab to see your news too 

*Littlbit* ~ aw hun, your mum and dad sound ever so happy 

*Izzie* (and everyone else who needs it) Here's the link to the Waiting for 1st Scan thread for you:
*
Waiting for 1st Scan - Part 3*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134956.675

Hi to everyone....much love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all,
Just to say hope my post yesterday didn't give anyone any negative vibes, just having a really down day.  
I realise i havent been through half as much as some of you and feeling better today.
Had my final BNF today, just waiting for follow up. So I guess this is it for me on the 2WW board.
Lots of luck to all of of you still waiting, it does pass quite quickly in the end honest.
I'll be keeping an eye on the board to check all your progress.
LOL. XXX

P.S. Thanks to everyone for all your support.


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pinky, really sorry about your BFN.     

Thanks to everyone who has tried to reassure me.  OTD is not until Thursday so there's still time for things to change I suppose!  DP wants to do another test tomorrow morning, I'm still contemplating but told him I'm too scared and want to wait......we'll see!  Fantastic news is that there is still no sign whatsoever of AF showing up and (.)(.) are still very sore so something is happening and whether that's the Cyclogest or not I don't know!  Having another look at the 3 tests I have done there are very faint positive lines on all three of them.  Is this really an evapouration line, on all three? (can you see how much reassurance I need!).  A friend of mine did the same some years ago, she tested, it was negative and when she emptied the bathroom bin later that saw a very faint positive line.  She turned out to be pregnant.  Biggest thing for me is that AF hasn't arrived, she's usually very regular and I would of expected it by now.

Thank you once again for the reassurance, this really is such brilliant support.

Lucy - how did work go today?  I'm getting grumpier and grumpier and it's not good in my line of work!  People are noticing too.  During the two weeks of stimming (and that soddin nasal spray) I ended up in trouble for letting rip at someone..dangerous stuff!!  I'm 28 years old and have worked every day since leaving school and have never been in trouble before!!  Hormones   (ps. he deserved it too!)

Sarahx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah ~ unfortunately you really need to ignore any lines on the test that appear after the time that it says on the box (usually 5-10 mins) Sorry hun. But you still do have 3 days til your OTD....really hoping you get fab news  

Babyplease ~ i'm so, so sorry hun....be kind to yourself 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lizzy

Thanks for that, I knew it anyway but was desperately hoping someone might say "ohh that happened to me"!!!!!!!Anythings a hope I suppose!!!!  I keep telling DP it ain't over to it's over so I'll remain hopeful.

Sarahx


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Loopy this is my second cycle and i had to wait 3 bleeds, the one after the tx and two normal ones.

zoe xxx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone

I've been hovering over the message boards over the past few weeks but have not posted as once I start thinking about it thats it. I'm now day 5 of day 2 egg transfer. I have 2 grade 1 embies on board but not feeling very positive as I have cramp and pmt like symptoms however am trying not too read too much into it!! Although I Felt the same last time and got a BFN.

I was just wondering if anyone can tell me do you have more chance of a BFP the more times you go through this Each cycle has been no problem with stimms or  egg collection and had good grade embies its just the implantation bit thats the problem!!! I'm just trying to reassure myself that even if it isn't meant to be this time there's alway next time!!!

I was so obsessed last time I tested every day from about day 7 and drove myself crazy!!! So am not going to do any this time and wait until my blood test results next Monday. This week has been the longest of my life!!!

Good luck to everyone 

Em x


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

Loopy 

It may not be that long on the NHS i was told 1 year from december aand they saw me in May about starting when I had just started my second private   they might surprise you.

Zoe xx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Loopy,
just noticed I am the same age as you and we must have both had out IVF treatment at same time. My test day was today and I had BNP as well.
I had already been reading around to see how long till next cycle. I rang the unit today and they said it'd be 2-4 weeks till my follow up appointment, will find out then but general concensus is 3 months.
It's really dissapointing isn't it. Did you see my list of positives? Why not try to do this?
I only waited 6 months on NHS but think it varies depending on where you live.
Are you having a follow up?
LOL. xxx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Try and stay positive,   i know it's hard but you may even concieve naturally, stranger things have happened. 
Did u have any eggs to freeze? I only had the two transferred and none frozen.
XXX


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Wierd! i had 6 eggs. 3 fertilised. 1 x 6 cell and 1 7 cell transferred. Third never made it.
I'm just going to have a nice soak in the bath with a much longed for glass of wine. 
Rather have my much more longed for BNP but heh ho!
XX


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pinky, I also just wanted to send my     to you. 

Sarah-wait until Thursday!    

Emma, not sure of stats but hoping this time will be your time!

babyplease, loopy, thinking of you. I was advised to wait three cycles after my m/c. I spent the time starting acupuncture, lighter life and generally trying to get myself fit (including Bollywood dancing which was lots of fun) to maximise my chances in the next round. 

 to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello everyone.


Loopy1, Babyplease, pinky  

welcome emma79, hope ur feeling ok. I dont think the amount of times u do IVF counts for anything unfortunately. As u will see from these boards, some people get lucky first time and others try for years before they have any luck. This is my 3rd time and it feels like thats all my life has been about for so long, altho i only done my first one last sept, some poor people hav done it for years, i dont know how they cope  

Sapphire05 wen do u test?

Izzie how u doin?? xx

Sarah how are u feeling today? hang in till thursday pleeeeasse, another post has gone on here sayin they got a negative then a positive on test day so theres the proof!!!! 
So we're on day12 post ET now. As i said i had some brown spotting saturday, little bit yest and more today, nothing major but my head is wrecked still, is it implantation or the start of AF I wish someone could answer me   i hav had a pain in my left side today thats been niggling away aswell, just that side though. 
I am not feeling very positive now after this brown stuff. i know am gonna cry wen i get in bed tonight as thats wen it hits me, wen am on my own left to my thoughs. chin up, chin up, chin up!!!!!!!!!!
I thought id get a bit closer to test date before anything shows up as last time i had AF the day before test date.  Someone please reassure me and just say 'yeh thats definitely implantation that luv', i will pay you!!!!  
I went back to work today, i work in a senior school so had a bit of a stressful one on the first day back - teenagers - i dread to think i was ever like that!! i am 27 sarah, just behind u, wat do u do?? big bro just started so am gonna go, let us know how ur doin chick 

Good luck everyone testing this wk xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Pinky    

Loopyone and babyplease, just want to say good luck


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know it's early but I have to tell someone!  I woke up with DP at 4am this morning bursting for a week......we relented and did our last peestick before Thursday and guess what AN UNMISTAKABLE    !!!  i CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!  It is a faint line but this one appeared in seconds and is just getting darker!  Feeling fantastic!

Lucy - please don't worry.  Whatever it is it isn't a fresh bleed and that is a good sign.  If you read the boards lots of women experience it and if you've got some of your booklets from the hospital you'll see that it can be normal (mine certainly says not to worry about it).  Two more days to go, are you going to test early?  I'd hardly be a good example of saying not to!!  I'm a Probation Officer, although if anyone asks on a night out I tend to say a shopkeeper, everyone seems to have an opinion on the job and it can be a real conversation killer!!!!!!!  I work with those on Drug Orders using Heroin and crack and prolific offenders.  I used to enjoy it but it's become very stressfull  

Loopy - We only had to wait 2 bleeds before we could try again with our private clinic but they did say this was the minimum.  I responded just the same though.

Well that's it!  DP thinks I'm mad doing this at this time in the morning but I had to tell someone!!!!!!!!!!  

Here's some more dancing banana's because I wanted to get to use them like all those with BFP before me!!!    

Sarahx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Firstly congratulations to sarah2412 and all the other ladies with wonderful BFP's  .  And big   for all those who have got a BFN - this is so hard isn't it.  I wish I had the words to make it better.

I am after some advice really - I had my FET last Wednesday with an 8 cell and 7 cell day three embies, so I'm 6 days past transfer and embies are 9 days old today.  I have had nothing in the way of symptoms so far - I have never felt less pregnant in my life  .  Every morning I wake up and think today I'm bound to feel something today and then nothing....

The whole cycle I have been really laid back and chilled about it (in denial some might say  ) - I had the day off for ET but went straight back to work after that as I prefer to take my mind off things but now I am worried that it hasn't worked because I've been so blase about it all.

Would love to hear fom anyone who like me had no symptoms at this point but went on to get a BFP just to help get my PMA back!


----------



## izzie (Aug 22, 2005)

Sarah  OMG FANTASTIC NEWS       I was going to pm you yesterday/after reading that you had 3 faint lines....knew it would be   as you don't get 3 evaporation lines..........looking forward to chatting on the waiting for 1st scan thread. Well done!

LucyL- Hang in there and stay    I had spotting just before AF was due in Feb when I conceived naturally. I did M/C at 7wks but still got a    that you will get get a good result this week.  

 to all those    one of the nurses at the clinic told me that you really want a baby with all the options available its always possible. She made me realise that even if I got a   there are many other options to investigate.

I'm now counting the days to my 7wk scan/still analysing every twinge but have now abandoned the pee sticks as getting too expensive


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a quick one to say   congrats to all those with BFPs and   with BFNs

My official test date is 26th June but AF is due 25th June  - fingers crossed.

     to you all!!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lizzy, thanks very much for the link about pineapple juice, it makes sense now.  I think I will continue with the Brazil nuts for my selenium intake as I have been eating them since ttc.

Loopy.   I have been told by Guy's that I would have to wait for only one AF after the next to start again - not that I will need to.  I am 42 though so they know that time is ticking away.

Sarah, congratulation on your BFP   

Karen.  I have had 4 pregnancies and didn't get a single symptom with any, not those resulting in live birth or MC.  I just think some people don't get symptoms while others have loads. Sending you some  

Izzie.  I think waiting for your 7 wk scan can be worse than the 2ww!


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hello there,

Can you please add me to the list of June testers ? I am in my 2ww with very bad odds (only one embryo 6 cells transfered at day 3) and am deadly scared.
I am due to test on June 23rd.
thanks,

Agathe.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Agathe.  many people seem to have BFP after a single embryo.  
That is what I am telling myself to keep up my PMA - I had 1 4 cell 2 day transfer.
Sending you some


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you so much Tracey, that has made me feel much better.  I have given myself a good talking to and reminded myself that the only way to know for sure is when I test next week, so will try and keep up the PMA until then.  Wishing you loads of     for your test on 26th June xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Starting bleeding today so all over for us this time  

Good luck to everybody else.

Sue x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hello ladies, just wondering if i cud join you all, 

i had et on 10th and my OTD is 24th june.
this is my 1st icsi and ive been having an array of signs and symptoms been driving myself crazy because most of them cud be cus of the cyclogest to  

 to those bfn
congrats to those with bfp

amyclare x


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Sarah Congrats              
Made up for you, keep us updated on your progress luv, bet u cant believe it.

I have had more bleeding today, quite red and then more brown, wasnt prepared for that so came home from work, waited for my fella to go to work and done test BFN. Gutted, still gonna test thurs but i know thats it anyway, not gonna tell anyone till then i think, still wait till thurs as u never really know. Am crying right now so am gonna go.xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry Sapphire and Lucy


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Sapphire r u ok hun?
U never said if you'd done a test yet? You might still be ok, let us know.
xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Lucy - Spoke to my clinic and they said if I was really sure then there was no point doing test.  Bleeding is heavy and painful so I am sure it is all over now.  Counting my blessings for what I already have.  Really hope that things change for you.


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulation Sarah  , I'm still trying to stay away from mine. 

 Sapphire and Lucy

I'm starting to get a little ache down below and just hope it isn't the AF. I a little frightened to go to the loo at the moment and am going back to work tomorrow. Not sure what to say when I get bacl as I have had just under 2 weeks off with no explanation to my bosses ( believe me they're the last people you would want to tell that you are trying for a baby!!) I'm not looking forward to it and all the questions!


----------



## millychick (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi gals,

So sorry Sapphire and Lucy  

Sarah - great news on your BFP!

I am now on day (3 days past day 3 tx) and have been feeling really unusual.  I am exhausted, queasy, have had terrible indigestion the last 2 nights (very very rare for me) and just started getting hot flushes.  I know a lot of these are prob because of the cyclogest (I am on 400mg twice a day) but just wondered if anyone else has had these side effects?

Oh had some slight AF pains today as well - caught me a little off guard!

hang in there all you brave ladies - good luck for anyone testing tomorrow. 

Love Milly


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello all.

 to all who are waiting and especially those with  

I had EC Friday 13th and ET yesterday. Testing on the 30th.

I've got a week off work now and already wishing I had another one after that!
Planning to do lots of nothing but my week is already getting filled with table deliveries, boiler repairs, mother etc etc...

Look forward to hearing all about what you are getting up to over these two weeks...
xxxx


----------



## mary1971 (May 3, 2008)

hi ladies just having a wee peek thru the thead. i was on 2ww not so long ago and am just being nosey 

welcome to you all and good luck with your tx miricles do happen many of our ladies are proof of that. keep up the   and i shall be doing lots of    for you all.
xx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucy

Don't give up hope sweetheart.  I was reading the threads today at work but can't reply because they have frozen the cookies and I couldn't post.  It broke my heart to read your posting.  Remember how I was feeling just a couple of days ago, it ain't over till it's over.  Wish I could give you a big  .  Will post a bit later.  Have just walked through the door and desperately wanted to say I was thinking of you.

Sarahxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Milly  - I got a BFP today (OFT Thurs) and I've had weird mild af pains for the last couple of days too, they feel like a combination of trapped wind (TMI) and af pains.  Must of been a good thing though!

Lucy, been thinking about you all afternoon.  I notice that alot of the ladies posting are given an OTD but told to test at home, we have an appointment for testing at the clinic, not bloods just a urine sample.  Are you going to your clinic on Thursday?  Like I said before, reading the other postings it seems quite common for people to bleed and then get BFP.  Look at what people were replying to me after I tested and got 3 BFN only 2 days ago.  So much can change.  .  Be kind to yourself and take it easy.  Post on the boards if you need support.  Sending you every bit of     that I can and here's   that it works out for you.

take care
Sarahx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Sarah
Thanks for your post. No my hospt just tell u to do a test yourself on the day, no mention of blood tests.
I am gonna hav a read through some of our old posts on here as i remember lots of strange things happening over the last few wks with people bleeding then getting positives etc. Am thinking though, surely implantation would hav happened by now, but then maybe theres not enough HCG given off yet?? Oh i dunno........ i hav a bit of hope in here somewhere, i just cant bear the thought of going through it again, the last few wks hav been terrible an i just think 'wat was the point'? an the thought of telling all my family again is awful, i feel like i'll go to bits when i utter the words it hasnt worked, that make sense?
xx


----------



## babyplease!! (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh Lucy,
just had to post cos i known exactly what your'e going through.  
Its so awful getting that small amount of blood and you just dont know which way its going to go.
I just know all of those awful emotions your'e going through right now because i went through them myself last week. Mine was BFN so your's had just got to be BNP, its too early for you to test yet so try your hardest to keep positive.   
Thinking of you hun. XX


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucy

Makes perfect sense babe.  We tried our first cyle in Feb.  DP had a vasectomy about 16 years ago (he's 42 and I'm 2.  I've got a 7 year old from a previous relationship.  We were told our only real hope was ICSI but we couldn't get anything on the NHS. We had to pay £4500 for our first round and was told from day one that we had enough sperm for 9 rounds of ICSI and everything had gone perfect.  I got just 6 eggs and then the day after ec we got a call to say none of the sperm was any good.  We were devastated.  We grieved for about 2 weeks, it was awful.  I am pretty sure something untoward went wrong at the clinic.  We went from being told the sperm was excellent quality to "sorry, not one single sperm survived".  We thought it was all over for us because we couldn't afford another go.  The consultant offered us a "free go" which makes us more suspicious about what happened and that's the round that we have just been through.  I totally understand where you are coming from.  I told my DP after during the first round that no matter what the outcome I couldn't do it again because I found it so difficult.  But here I am.  You've done this three times now.  You are much stronger than you are giving yourself credit for.......has it stopped?  

Sarahx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh Lucy forgot to talk about implantation bleeding.  From what I've read, implantation bleeds can happen any time between 5-12 days old.  My embies were only 2 cells and replaced at day 2.  Also, if you think about it, if it is brown blood it's an old bleed.  It could be blood left over from implantation couldn't it?  It could still be too early to test.  Look back at all the women who emailed me saying they had BFN on day 13 and BFP on day 14............anything is possible.

Sarahxx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello All

Sorry not been on for a few days.

 Sarah on your  .

Loads of    's for those with  

Although I got my   on 6th June not really feeling any symptoms other than feeling really tired (fell asleep at 8.45 last night so not much company at the minute although DH will probably say it's nice to get some peace and quiet!!). Was a little worried about lack of symptoms but reassured to read some posts that say not everyone has symptoms. All the same and this may sound like I'm a sadist but would like to have some symptoms as it still doesn't feel real at the minute. Also need to have first scan to feel reassured and this is not until 26th.

Lots of        to those still going through the 2ww.


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Lucy....found this on another board...."_i have posted a message on peer support on pregnancy page to see if there is any one it has happened to, and i have had a reply from one lady who had a bfn then bfp. 
this also happened to a friend of mine although she didnt test early but she had heavy bleeding just before test and went on to have a baby boy from that ivf attempt, her bleeding was from losing one twin. i am just hoping that is me aswell. when it came to her test day, the line was so faint she had to squint to see it but she was preggers. late implanters do happen. fingers crossed_

Hope it makes you feel better

Sarahxx


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Mary

Thanks for the kind words, in fact, thanks to everyone who has congratulated us today.  Still pinching myself!!  Only 24 hours ago I thought it was all over for us after those three BFN over the weekend.  I coughed the extra "secret" tests to DP.  He said he understood but wished I had told him.  He spent all weekend asking what was wrong because I was "acting strange" so now he knows why!

Just wanted to say that the only real symptoms I've got are sore (o)(o)  (drew them different as they are swollen too!!!!!) and I keep peeing for England.  It was like this when I was pregnant with my son 8 years ago.  I had no symptoms other than peeing all the time then as well!!!  My OTD isn't until Thursday so I just want to get it all confirmed.  Will they only do a pregnancy test at the clinic?  All they've asked me to do is take a urine sample with me.  Are they likely to give me a scan to see how many sacs there are?

HUGE HUGS to everyone with a BFN.  It's really difficult to know what to say to you all.   

Sarahx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hi Sarah

Not sure about tests as we were given a test to do at home by the clinic and to phone in the results from which our first scan was booked. I assumed it was done this way as our clinic is a 130 mile round trip (which we had to do a number of times during the 'petrol crisis' when the refinery's went on strike - like the additional worry helped!!). From what I have read it seems different clinic's do different things. Sorry not being much help and babbling!! am soooo tired.

Lucy - just wanted to reiterate what everyone else is saying and sending you  's and  's


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening all,

Sapphire,   

Lucy, 

Sarah- what did I say?   Congratulations, here are LOTS of bananas for you                    

Re Testingifferent clinics do different things as 'a norm' but if its private you can normally ask for what you want. My clinic last time did quantitative HCG as a norm but I was with a different clinic this time and they reco'd a home test but I insisted I wanted a quantitative HCG so they sent my bloods away for me to be tested elsewhere and phoned the result through to me

Mary-Lou good luck with the 1st scan

Beck congrats. on ET-Good Luck w, the 2WW    

 to everyone else

D x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls,

Just a quick update from me, i couldn't resist so i tested today and as suspected it was a....... ^BFN.

I know i'm still only 11dpt/13dpo so i could still get a BFP in a few days but it was one of those First Response "Early" tests i used which can give you results 5 days before you period is due and i'm due in 2 days (Friday) so realistically i think its going to be another BFN for me this cycle, but as they say it's not over until the fat lady sings so i will keep you updated!!

Tracyxx _


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya Girls
Mary Lou, Diane72 & BabyPlease  

Thanks so much for the messages yesterday, i read them all but couldnt post back coz i was too upset and didnt really know wat to say. I had a good cry all yest and last night and feel a better today, hav sort of accepted its negative but i will still test friday anyway just to be 100% sure only coz of some of the stuff ive read on here which has kept me positive. 

Sarah thanks for the messages yesterday luv, i was cryin even more reading them as i cant believe how people u dont know can be so nice and supportive, IVF has got to be the most difficult thing anyone can go through and people in the same boat r the only ones who completely understand how ur feeling, so a HUGE thank you for everyone on here, for any messages u've posted at all coz its kept me sane the last few wks.
Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days.
xxxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Lucy, there is no question this is a tough journey we are all on. It is a journey and I think at times all we can do is if we fall over just focus on getting back up and starting to put one step in front of another. At times the end destination can seem so far away but every great journey does start with one small step. Do still test on Friday.  

Tracy, I said it to Sarah earlier in the week I had a negative the day before test day and then a positive on test day so you really don't know until then!

Hope everyone else has got on alright today?

Diane x


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucy, I hope you are feeling a bit better today.  It is so difficult to know what to say to people because words just don't make anything better.  Still test friday, you really don't know, look what happened with me and after my BFN I got loads of reassurance from people and I just didn't believe it BUT IT REALLY CAN WORK OUT.  I've been checking the board all day at work hoping you'd post to tell us you were ok.  Keep smiling.  It is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life too.  I told my DP the first time round i'd never do it again no matter what the outcome, but when it was time to start again I just jumped in with two feet and hoped for the best, telling him all along I would never do it again, but I know I would.     

I've got a hospital appointment tomorrow, it's my OTD.  Bit nervous because I am hoping I don't end up with a BFN (however unlikely I am still paranoid!).

Tracy - I tested on Saturday and Sunday and got BFN on both days.  My OFT isn't until tomorrow, although I got a BFP yesterday.  If there is one thing I have learnt from these message boards is that honestly, ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN.  Good luck to everyone testing in the next couple of days.

Sarahxx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I did something really stupid today and tested.   Its a BFN. My OTD isn't til Monday 23rd and thats a blood test. Today I am day 7 post transfer and my embies were 2 days when we got them put back.

Please tell me I've been stupid and we've still got a chance!!!  

Sorry to all you who had BFN's       I know exactly how you feel. But keep looking forward....we will get our chance!

Congratulations to all the BFP's here's to baby bumps and cravings


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Emma.  I am fairly sure your test was too early.  From what I have read implantation can be between 5 and 12 days after ovulation or EC and the embryo doesn't start producing HGC until implantation and even then in the first few days it would be very low.  I wouldn't read anything into your BFN.  Keep up the positive thoughts.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sue* ~ really so sorry hun.....look after yourself 

*Lucy and Tracy* (((hugs))) ~ hope it turns around for you both....hugs and positive vibes coming your way  

*Hi Emma* ~ welcome to the thread.....you're way too early hun, still lots of time for it to change. Lots of luck  

*Agathe* ~ welcome to you too....everything crossed for your precious emby  

*Hi Amyclare and Becky* ~ welcome to the thread....happy chatting and much luck  

*Loopy* ~ hope you don't have to wait too long (((hugs)))

Thanks *Harriet* 

*Hi Mary* 

*Hey Mary-Lou* ~ hope time flies to the 26th hun 

*Sarah* ~ woohoooo....congratulations. That's fab news....made up for you 

Love and luck everyone,* Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Lizzy 
Please would you add me on for my results and a negative big hug! not sure how you get added on?
Bitsy Boo - test date 18.06.08 - ICSI - BFN

thank you 
love
Bitsy x


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

bitsy


----------



## Littlebit (May 25, 2008)

Hello All

May-Lou - you can have my symptoms anytime!  I've been trying to keep awake during the day as well as on my journey home on the tube. 

Emma, Lucy, Tracy - test on your OTD as you never know.   

Diane - thanks, your scan is just a few days after mine.   everything goes well for you.

Welcome Kel, Tracey, Jadeline, Harriet, Em, Agathe and Amyclaire.  Hope this board helps your 2WW pass quickly.  

Izzie - I wondered the same thing - where do we go from this board.  Thanks Diane for letting us know.

     to Babyplease!!, Pinkytails, Sue and Bitsy.  There are no words to explain how you must be feeling but know that I'm thinking of you xx.

 Sarah.

Stomach still hurts.  Avoiding the paracetamol until I really need it!  Trying to get to bed early but very rarely making it.....


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Littlebit-see you onthe other board!

Bitsy, I'm so sorry  

Emma79 you need to wait until test day  

Sarah-I'm sure it'll all go well tomorrow

 to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Bitsy Boo....really sorry hun, many hugs coming your way. I've added you on 

Littlebit ~ i left you a link....did you see it hun?

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm currently on Clexane(heparin injections), Aspirin and Progesterone injections (the one that has to go in the but cheek). I have only got 3 more days of these injections until my test and I can't wait for the injections to stop, it's really getting me down.  
Is anyone else on these injections and does anyone know if the injections have to carry on if you get a bfp?

I'm under the ARGC and the build up to EC and transfer is intense with 2 blood tests a day near the end. At the moment I feeling out on my own because once ET is done you don't go back until your pregnancy test.  The ARGC check using blood tests but I am going to have to dig out the pee sticks before I go. I just don't know how much further I can make myself wait, before I try the test again! 

 Good luck to everyone who is being tested of the next couple of days


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Jue,

I was at ARGC for my last round of treatment-they give clexane and aspirin as a norm. I'm sorry to say they do continue with the gestone injections if you get a BFP. Are you also on the pessaries (I was on both the cyclogest pessaries and gestone injections as my progesterone was low last round). Those injections are soooooooo sore, ice the area first and make sure you warm it in your hand first before the injection in the  . Do wait until test day as I got so stressed when I tested the day before and got a BFN but on the following day it had become a BFP so don't stress yourself out.

Diane x


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Should have read your advice before this morning as I did another test and it was another bfn . I swear that the negative line is getting brighter. The official test is until Sunday but I'm feeling really low today and am going crazy  thinking about the what ifs. I think I'm just going to have one of those days


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been quietly watching and reading (and hoping) this thread.

My official test day is on Saturday but I tested negative yesterday (which was 15 days post iui) and I have all the signs that AF is on the way.

Good luck to all testers out there...

Scooter


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

I haven't been on this thread much but thought I would share that I tested this morning again and it is BFN - I thought it would be as AF had already arrived.....

Thinking of all of you on the horrible 2ww and wishing you all the luck in the world

Lots of love Clairexxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who doesn't test before OTD!!  After reading all your posts about early BFN's I am going to try not to.  However, my subconcious must know otherwise because I found myself on ebay looking for cheap pee sticks !!

I have spent the first three days of my 2ww just laying on the sofa.  This morning I thought I ought to get off my fat a..... and do something.  I took a 5 min walk to the shops and was out of breath!!!

Am going to a friends for tea later so I think I will attempt a victoria sponge to take with me. 

Tracey


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks for hugs everyone.
JueB - i was on heparin and asprin until week 37 for my pregnancy. It is okay though worth it to get to the end with your little miracle to hold. Good luck.

good luck everyone.

bitsy x


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya Tracey

I was determined not to test early, but my period arrived really heavy and painful a few days ago and I only tested a day early! I will test tomorrow to get closure but I had to test today as it's really getting awkward and messy with heavy bleeding and using pessaries - I have decided to stop taking pessaries now as I had a BFN (and I know for certain it is a BFN)....if my period hadn't arrived when it did I would have waited until OTD  tomorrow.

I hope you resist the urge to test earlyl 

I think you are doing the right thing resting, I remember going for my first walk after relaxing and I felt as if I was hungover, I couldn't walk in a straight line I was so out of breath!  

Oooh and enjoy that Victoria Sponge - yum....

All the best for your 2wwxxx


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi JueB,

I am also at the ARGC and taking the same medication as you. The gestone injections are the worst ! 
Mytest date is June 23rd and I am just crazy at the moment, thinking nothing has worked again.
If it is a BFN you can stop your medications straight away (hopefully it won't be). The only thing you have to stop progressively is the dexamethasone (not sure if you are on it). 
Good luck to you, hope it will work !!

Agathe.



JueB said:


> I'm currently on Clexane(heparin injections), Aspirin and Progesterone injections (the one that has to go in the but cheek). I have only got 3 more days of these injections until my test and I can't wait for the injections to stop, it's really getting me down.
> Is anyone else on these injections and does anyone know if the injections have to carry on if you get a bfp?
> 
> I'm under the ARGC and the build up to EC and transfer is intense with 2 blood tests a day near the end. At the moment I feeling out on my own because once ET is done you don't go back until your pregnancy test. The ARGC check using blood tests but I am going to have to dig out the pee sticks before I go. I just don't know how much further I can make myself wait, before I try the test again!
> ...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

You get a lot more attention at ARGC than Guys (I know it costs a lot more too).  At Guy's I had no blood tests (not even FSH level - they used a two year old test) only one base line scan and then one on day 8 of stimms then nothing else other than EC and ET.  I am on one 400 cycylogest bullet per day and that is it.  I don't know whether to be grateful or wary that there doesn't seem to be much intervention at Guys.


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Bitsy Boo and Claire lots of hugs     

All of you who tested early i hope things come round for you and that your OTD is not too horrible.  Any nice plans for the weekend..?

Sarah - good luck for the test 

Traceym - I felt fine yesterday and went out last night for dinner and to the cinema to see SATC with some girl friends. I was sooo tired by the end of the film I got a black cab back from central London (extravegant I know - but in the scheme of things....).  Today I am the tiredest I've been since EC.  I do wonder if its because my body has got used to taking it easy.  I'm not sure how I'm going to cope with being back at work on Monday. 

I'm also just on cyclogest - and glad you posted that as I'd forgotten this morning - but 2 a day.  I don't envy all you girls on those extra injections - I think that might tip my over the edge - so big hugs to you  .


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, 

Please can you add me to the list? I test tomorrow and I'm so nervous! x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Can you add me to the list as well? I test next Thursday (one week today) which will be 16 days post transfer


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello ladies....     CONFIRMED BY THE CLINIC!  DP is grinning like a cheshire cat and we are still pinching ourselves!  We've took the rest of the day off work.  We are both so happy, DP is absolutely ecstatic bless him.

Here's lots of    for those testing in the next couple of days.  If you haven't already, for those that have tested early and got BFN go back and read my posts, I had three BFN before 13dpt....things really can change very quickly.

We are having our first scan in two weeks time on 3rd July - we'll find out then how many of our beautiful embies have implanted.  Not sure what we'll do if it's both, I just prayed for one to work, two would be a dream come true.

So so so so sorry for thos with a BFN.  We have been there before and I hope our story gives you a bit of hope for the future.   

Cannot recommend the Centre of Reproductive Medicine at Coventry Walsgrave enough.  All the nurses are so lovely, you never feel like a burden!  They took our sample into another room to the test and they said that they all went in to see the results because they were all wishing it to work for us!! It's lovely to have that kind of support.

Love Sarahxx

p.s  absolutely shattered and am going to have sleep after all that excitement!


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Sarah

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 

Bet ur sooo happy its been confirmed by the clinic now eh? Make sure u keep in touch after your scan and let us know how u get on PM me if u want, it might be easier. Imagine if its twins?? 
I wish i could hav compliments for my hosp, i am dreading the thought of going back there, i hate the place!!

CLH - How r u? So ur not taking ur pessaries anymore then? i dunno wether to stop taking mine or wat? am gonna still test tomorrow and ring the hosp, see what they say. I cant wait to see the back of those horrid things. My periods heavy and painful aswell now so thats just one extra pain in the a... (literally) to hav to worry about!!  

Traceymohair - I know u think its stupid to test early but as ur time gets closer, u start spotting or anything like that, u really cant help but feel curious to wats going on. In a way it sort of prepares u for the test day results, and i know ur given a date for a reason but its not as simple as that. I was adamant not to test early but u just dont know how ur gonna feel closer to the time.

Scootergirl - i think your negative result is way to early to be a true reading, fingers crossed for you for saturday luv xxxxxx


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Sarah - congratulations - I'm going to celebrate with a bit of shortbread and a cup of tea!

You put your feet up and look forward to the scan
     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Good Afternoon Girls............. 

Just wanted to come on and say a massive "Thankyou" for all your great messages of support, i havn't tested again since wednesday and have decided not to test again until the witch shows up or until my OTD whichever comes first, but the witch is due tomorrow and i have all the usual PMT symptoms now so i am not holding my breath. I'm sorry for not posting much but i am trying to stay away from the board as much as i can just now as i find my days are passing much faster when i am not thinking about it 24/7, but i will be on to keep you updated.

Thanks again for all your support  
Tracyxx_


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

good luck tracy, fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

LucyL - I'm really sorry I didn't mean to imply it was stupid to test before OTD.  I'm sure when I get nearer the end of my 2ww I will end up testing.  At the moment I am only in week 1.


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya Lucy L

Yep I have stopped taking pessary now - I phoned the clinic and asked and they confirmed it was ok because AF is here good and proper!  I just feel so gutted....but ready for round 2 whenever that may be!!!!  I would carry on taking yours until you know for sure...I will be thinking of you tomorrow....all the best  

Lots of love Clairexxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sarah,

Wonderful news! Come join us on the Waiting for first scan board under Bun in the Oven. I have my first scan July 3rd too.  

CLH Thinking of you   

Diane x


----------



## sarah2412 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their congratulations!  It's sinking in a bit now.    We've just told our 7 yr old son.  I know it seems a bit early but it's been a bit difficult hiding the whole treatment and the "mommy's got a bad tummy" isn't washing anymore because he keeps asking why!  He's a bright lad so we've explained it that the baby is a tiny apple pip and we want to keep it a secret for a while because the "seed" might not grow into a full baby.  He took it really well and was over the moon, until he realised their was a possibility he could have a sister!!

Lucy, sorry to hear that AF has arrived.     I mean that sincerely, we are the same age and the treatment was all at the same time too so I was really praying for you.  I'd love to keep in touch so let us know how everything goes.  Our clinic is very good.  Fortunately, it is our local clinic but it serves NHS and private patients.  It has it's own website if you want to check it out and apparently some of the best results in the country.  The consultant there (Dr Kennedy) has had some high profile jobs in fertility treatment world, check him out on Google.  I came up to Liverpool the other week for work and it was only 1.5 hours away.  Depending on your situation maybe you could consider changing clinics in the future......

TWINS?!!!  We'll find out on 3rd July, they said they will scan us on 3rd of July to see how many sacs there are and then again 2 weeks later for a heartbeat and then they will discharge us to our GP.  As for pessaries, they awarded me with a prescription of 84!!!!!!!!  EIGHTYFOUR MORE !!!!!!

To everyone else that got a BFN this week, once again, we have been there so please don't give up.  As hard as it gets, keep at it.

For all those yet to test and those that are just starting on the loooonnnggg and painful 2ww      GOOD LUCK!

Sarahx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulations Sarah - Fantastic that it has finally been confirmed - must be a great weight lifted, now you can sit back and relax a little. Let us know how you get on.

Jue


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Claire* ~ many hugs to you....really sorry 

*Hey Scootergirl* ~ hope it turns around for you hun  

*Hi Tessie* ~ welcome to the thread.....i've added you to the list. Much luck for tomorrow  

*Lou* ~ welcome to you too....lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Hi Agathe, Tracey and Lucy* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Tracy* (((hugs))) take care hun and all the luck in the world  

*Hi Becki* ~ how was SATC....i still haven't seen it yet!! Hope you got to chill out a bit today....good luck for work Mon 

*Sarah* ~ fabulous hun....be very happy and healthy 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Tessie - Good luck for test.

So got anything nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off waiting?

I'm off to see my Nana tomorrow.  She phoned yesterday when I was feeling low and cheered me up so I must go and take her birthday pressie round tomorrow.  I missed her birthday as had cramps.  She asked me how my "veefy" thing was going.  I don't think she quite understands it all.  She told me on the phone that it turns out one of my cousin in laws (is that CIL?) also had "veefy" a couple of years ago.  And they other has donated eggs twice (although I Knew that already).  But also that my great aunt (whose actually my Nan's cousin but like an aunt whose great to me - hence the name) was one of the first people to receive IVF over 40 back when the first tests were being done. When she tried it there had only been one successful pregnancy.  It makes you realise just how lucky we are to even get this opportunity, hey?  OK so it doesn't always work first time or even 5th time but at least there is the technology out there for us to have a go.  And also that we can talk about it!  For the last 30 years I'd always assumed my great aunt didn't want children. She'd never told any one in the family until the weekend when mum and dad were talking about me.  So even though I know some people do want to keep it quiet and none of us like telling the boss thank goodness we can if we want and stigma around fertility issues is breaking down.  
Gee - I love the world today.
Have a wonderful weekend everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I seem to have lost which 2WW thread I was on (I'm sooo rubbish with technology!)

Anyway, I'm bursting to tell somebody that I got a  this morning!!!!!!!! I'm surprised my next door neighbour didn't call the police I was screaming that loudly. It makes the five years of being poked and prodded, confused, upset and frustrated all worth it. I feel so incredibly blessed and am walking on air (with that little bit of trepidation that it might all be a dream somewhere in the back of my mind).

I've been a bit useless at keeping in touch with people on the site but have find it so useful reading about other people's experiences during the 2ww - I promised myself that whatever the outcome I would write down exactly what symptoms I have had during the 2ww as for me, it was really reassuring to know that what I was feeling was normal.

So here goes.

After a failed first IVF attempt back in January 2008 (cycle abandoned due to OHSS), we got back on the rollercoaster. We shakily (and by the skin of our teeth) got through to egg collection on June 4th (15 eggs of which 7 fertilised, 4 frozen and 2 popped back in on 6th June).

Because of the high number of follicles I produced (51 second time around) I have been having to use the dreaded progesterone pessaries (nothing more likely to put you off anything than a constant oily leakage, TMI).

The biggest lesson I've learnt is that your symptoms are not always indicitive of the end result. Some people who get a BFP have exactly the same symptoms as those who get a BFN - even though it's impossible not to read into your symptoms, try not to put too much emphasis on them.

So my symptoms (and bear in mind that I've been told a number of these symptoms may be down to the pessaries) have been as follows:

AF-like cramping from day 1 (still continues today)
Horrendous bloating (to the point of pain) due to trapped wind from day 1 (still continues today)
Constipation (nice) from day 1 (still continues today)
Sore nipples that are constantly standing to attention from day 1
Couple of lower abdominal pains on days 7/8 of 2ww (possibly down to trapped wind!)
Gone off apples (which I ordinarily love) to the point they make me feel a bit sick (from day 11 of 2ww)
Very naughty dream on day 12 of 2ww  
Sore boobs (not just nipples) from day 8 of 2ww
Tiredness (from day 8, has got worse days 12 and 13 to the point of being quite exhausted)
No bleeding (but I think this is very rare with pessaries anyway)

As I said, all of this could mean nothing but I know that I was constantly looking for reassurance in other people's symptoms so I hope this helps.

To all of you still waiting, I send you lots of   love and  

Milky xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news on your BFP  Milky what a fantastic way to start the weekend. You can move onto the waiting for the first scan board now. You are right that everyone seems to get different symptoms. It is so difficult to know what is down to the progesterone pessaries.

I've still got another week and two days until my test date.

At least I did something productive today - just finished painting the shed door!*

*fixed smilies


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Hope you don't mind me joining you I'm Helen, 30. We are having tx for male factor infertility - low count, high abnormal forms and are at Sheffield CARE.  
I had a BFN in March after an ICSI cycle  but we were lucky to get 7 frosties and I have just had 2 day 2 embies transfered and am in the 2ww - ugh!!! 
Anyway just thought I would pop on and introduce myself! I better get looking back over this thread to catch up on all your situations!!!
Love Helen x

P.S. Huge congratulations to those with BFP - Sarah & Milky. Hopefully this is a lucky thread!


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya Ladies,

Can I join you please

Am on on day one after ET.  This is my second ICSI Cycle, the first one was back in March and I only produced one egg and it didn't fertilise.  This cycle I have been put on a sp and have had double the amount of stimms.  They did their trick as on Tuesday I had 11 eggs collected and 10 of them were injected and all of them fertilised.  Yesterday I had two grade 1 embies put back and we have also frozen 3 grade 2 embies (just in case!).

Anyway I have been taking it easy, but not sure what I should be doing, can anyone give me some tips

I won't be able to do a preg test in two weeks as my aftercare involves having a weekly HCG injection which I am told will give a wrong preg test result, so I just have to hope and pray that AF doesn't come in the next 2-3 weeks!  

Any advise would be great!  

Look forward to getting to know you all!

Love

Fi xxx


----------



## Milky (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes, here's hoping this is the start of a lucky thread for everybdy  

Fi - Good luck with the ICSI cycle  
Helen and Tracey Mohair - lots of    for your 2ww. It's such a hard time, but I promise you, the second week goes so much faster and you start feeling a little less crazy

Wishing you all a relaxing weekend and I'll make sure you're all in my  .

Milky xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone  

can I join in please?

I'm 30yrs old, endometriosis sufferer, my DH has poor sperm motility  so I'm an ICSI girl.
I'm currently on my 2nd 2ww after ICSI 

I'd my 1st ICSI back in March of this year & was gutted to say the least when it didnt work 

So its 2nd time lucky I hope...... EC was 16/06 and ET was 18/06 so I've got 2embies onboard & I'm hoping &   that one/both stick around this time.

My OTD is 2nd July......feels like an eternity away! Wish I could fast forward

Good luck to all those on the 2ww  

Mrs R xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Fi, 
I've only just joined this thread too so we are the newbies!   
I had my first ICSI cycle at the same time as you but unfortunately it was a BFN now I've had FET and I had the transfer on Tuesday so you are pretty much the same timings as me. Wow, weekly HCG injections - why is that? At least it removes any temptation to early test!  
As far as advice goes I don't know what to say... last time I was in the 2ww I got so bogged down with every minute detail. I followed varying advice to the letter - had the whole 2 weeks of work, stayed in bed for 3 days solid, didn't lift anything heavier than a laptop  , didn't bend down at all, I had acupuncture every two days, had hypnotherapy, drank milk & pineapple juice till it came out of my ears - you get the drift - and it still resulted in a BFN. This time I'm still taking it easy but I'm trying to get back to normal and be a bit philosophical about it (easier said than done whilst on Day 3 of a 16 day wait). I do think if it's going to work it's going to work. I so hope it does. 

Wishing you so much luck and babydust. 
I really hope you get your BFP
Love Helen xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Mrs R, 
Another newbie to join our gang! Again, we have a very similar timeline - I had my first ICSI in March and now I'm onto FET (really don't know why I'm repeating what I just said to Fi!!!  ) Anyway my test date is the 3/7 - the 2ww is awful isn't it?
Love Helen x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome Mrs R, Fi and Helen.  FF gives you something to do during the 2ww but it does the opposite of take your mind off it!!!  I tell myself that I am only going on FF once a day but it just gets addictive.  It is nice to know that others feel the same though.  
Friends who have never been through fertility problems just can't understand.  Two of my closest friends get pregnant just by looking at their husbands!  They have 3 each.

By the way, how do you get those tickers at the bottom of your posts?  I want to do a 2ww one and then a pregnancy one - because of course I am definitely going to get a BFP!


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Tracey, 
I know what you mean about being addicted to these boards - I'm quite new to FF though!
If you click on my ticker it will take you to ticker factory. I went for 'event' and you choose countdown to your OTD. Hope that helps!
Love Helen x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

luvin' your positivity Tracey ....keep it up. I'm sooooo addicted to this site...cant resist popping on for updates!

Helen, yip the 2ww is awful....jst wish there was a way of knowing 

Mrs R xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Forgot to mention the vital part   Once you have chosen your design etc. Highlight and copy the address that it suitable for Bulletin boards and then add it by pasting it into your signature into your profile on FF- phew!
H x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just testing my ticker works


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi all just thorght i would up date you all on whats happened 

i have been trying to get in touch with my consultant now for 3 days with no joy i have left about 5 messages to get then to ring bac and they havent as i have been bleeding now for 3 days for about an houre each day 
i then rang my gp and they rang me bac  he said it sounds like a miscarriage so he told me to do another test so i did and yes it was neg just had afeeling so thats it for this month a bit upset but thorght this was what was up just did not want to abmit it
but i feel ok in my self.if its not ment to be then its not ment to be
will have to talk to my consultant monday as the doc said i would need a scan to make sure everythink is ok
jade


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Jade, I don't post on this thread but came across your message and wanted to say how sorry i was


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Jade.  I can't believe that your consultant hasn't rung you back yet.


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Hi,
Just started my 2ww. For those that had BFP pls what was the secret? I need advice.
Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
Thanks.


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear you news Jade - your consultant seems like a right Ar*e Ho*e -   excuse the language!!

Welcome to all the newbies, heres lots of     your way.

I'm just coming to the end of my 2WW, I'm cheating a bit as it is 10 days in my case before OTD. All I can recommend is to stay positive and regularly visit FF. It has really helped me get through the stress of it all and take the advice to drink loads of water / pineapple and eat almonds and do Not test early, it will only stress you out . 

The reason I say this is because I tested negative a couple of days ago but woke up this morning with sore nipples, I did a test and it was the faintest of lines , but as I have never had a sniff at a second line in my life and my husband are starting to get excited.  .


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Jade,

I'm so sorry about your BFN. U need to give your consultant a hard knock if he/she ever calls back or when go in.

   , i pray it works out better next time.

much luv,


----------



## zozo (Feb 14, 2008)

HI everyone

Its a BFN for me   AF arrived this morning two days before OTD

Wishing eveyone on 2ww lots of luck    

Zoe xxx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Hi Zoe, sorry about your BFN.
glohen


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Morning Girls

Had time for a catch up this morning as the hubbys away playing golf for the weekend so couldn't sleep and getting anxious for Monday!!! So thought I'd do my personals!

*LucyL and Tracyxx * So Sorry for your BFNS  

*Sues* and *Bitsy* Sorry to you both too

*Agath, Amyclare and Becky* Whe do you all test I'm 23rd which will be a blood test 12 days post 2 day transfer

*JueB * Blood test for me too. I have testred early and got a BFN but am trying to stay positive I just hate this waiting!! Good Luck
*
Scootergirl* Have you tested again today?

*CLH and Zo ZO *   

*Jade ttc * How insensitive was that consultant of yours!!!! My thoughts are with you 

*Tessie* Have you tested again yet??
*
Helen FS* Hi I'm in the same boat as you and also had a BFN this year unfortunately we had no frosties so had a whole cycle. Signs aren't looking good for us though. Hope you get your BFP this time!! I did the same as you last time I took time off work and drank lots of milk/pineapple so this time I went back to work day after transfer and have been really busy so my mind has been occupied. I figure that if it had happened naturally you'd be going about your business without even knowing about it so I'm trying to be as "normal" as possible. ALthough the 2nd week has been harder especially since I tested and got a BFN but I'm trying to stay positive.

*Fi* - Our 2nd ICSI too. My only advice for the dreaded 2WW is DON'T TEST EARLY!!! I was so relaxed and positive until I did (BFN) and this week has been the longest of my life but like my husband says its not over until I get the result or I start to bleed!!

*Mrs R* We have the same problem 2nd ICSI too. This 2nd weeksis so hard but when you look back it goes pretty quickly when I got my BFN the last cycle I wished I'd enjoyed the 2ww more by relaxing and enjoying the thought of maybe being pregnant but instead I've spent the last 10 days convincing myself that it hasn't worked. Maybe its my way of dealing with disappointment. I know its hard but try to keep yourself busy but take it as easy as possible.

Milky   Congratulations

Off to work for 6 hours now....... should be pretty quiet. I sell new build properties and the way the housing market is going I'll be out of a job before I get to start Maternity leave..................mind you I could also be retired at this rate   

Emma xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It is definitely all over for me too as the nasty b*itch turned up last night  

Good Luck to Everyone else on the dreaded 2ww

Tracyxx


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Morning Emma,

Thanks for your support. 
Amyclare, Becky and I are testing on the 23rd. Do you think it is too early to do a HPT ?
I am deadly scared because I have absolutely no symptom at all, not the slightest one, nothing nothing. 
I am too scared to do a HPT or even go for my blood test on Monday. If it's negative, I really don't know how I will cope at work.
Has any of you thought about quiting your job to give you the best chances of success getting pregnant ?
My best to all of you testing in the next few days.
Take care,

agathe.



emma79 said:


> Morning Girls
> 
> Had time for a catch up this morning as the hubbys away playing golf for the weekend so couldn't sleep and getting anxious for Monday!!! So thought I'd do my personals!
> 
> ...


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Zoe,   i'm so sad for you

Jade, Tracy,  

Diane x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

zozo - im so sorry, big      for you x

emma, agathe - i test on tues 24th - am really scared, was thinking of testing early but i want to keep hoping its a bfp, dont want to burst the bubble just yet, but been having af type pains and a stitch. One of my ffriends from another board was due to test on Monday and she tested this morning and got a BFP - we go to the same clinic - so its made me think that its probably unlikely mine will be to, my thinking has gone a bit warped with this waiting, these last few days have been toture - been trying to keep occupied and stay


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

thanks everyone and yes he is going to get more then a kick up the bottom whhen i talk to him  next


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello all

Sorry I haven't posted often - but this time my approach to getting through the 2ww has been to put my head down and try not to think about it  - who am I kidding!

Jade, Zoe, and Tracey - so sorry   it's awful isn't it we go through so much......but onwards and upwards you will get there.

Just wondered if anyone could help put my mind at rest. I'm not due to test until 25/6 and my cycle always tends to be long - but yesterday and today (day 9 and 10) I've had a bit of bleeding when I wipe (sorry tmi). Yesterday I had some dull aches beforehand, but doesn't really feel like AF is coming. 

Could it be implanting bleeding or is it too late for that? Don't really know anything about it but read of other ladies referring to it. Other than that very bloated tummy (still!!!!), slightly tender boobies, which are also quite hard (never spent so much time feeling my own boobs!) and today i feel absolutely shattered (just had a lie down which tunred into a 2 hour sleep).

Sorry I hate doing the symptom bit.......but am really worried about the bleeding, any thoughts really appreciated 

Sending you all lots of   and  

xxxxx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Agathe* and *Amyclare* don't test early. My test day is Monday for a blood test and I tested yesterday and the day before and the day before although yesterday was the afternonn....I couldn't help it.!!! All BFNS   . It has totally gutted me and I've done nothing but cry for the past 2 days. I just wished I'd waited until Monday instead of really making the wait even worse. Today I've had such bad cramp I must be about to turn I keep rushing off to the loo to check although last time I didn't bleed until they told me to stop the pessaries.

I know deep down its over for us but my husband is refusing to believe it until Monday and I've been talking to a couple of friends who both had really bad cramp in the early stages of pregnancy. I should try and remain optimistic but its so hard if I'd have waited I wouldn't be feeling like this!   Another thing is that yesterday my temperature dipped rapidly (I have a fertility monitor that reads your basal body temp) then increased again today and when I read up on it it could be implantation. Usually when AF is on her way it keeps dropping until she arrives but then again it could be the drugs or the fact that i'm anxious and didn't sleep much.

I think I'm going maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddddddddddd. I really don;t know how much more I can take. AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  .

Well off to my parents for dinner!!!

Have a nice night girls

Em x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi dizzy - from wot ive read implantation bleed can happen anywhere between day 5 and 12 depends on what stage /day embryos were put back in and evryone is slightly different - also read many ost where people have bled and still had a happy healthy pregnancy - it sounds like it could be impantation, thinking sticky thoughts for you!!!!!  

em - hoping your temp dip is a good sign fingers crossed itl be a late implantation.  this 2ww is driving me crazy to.  enjoy your dinner!

heres to a   for us all

love amyclare
ps am having major stress at the moment as have to complete (well start first!!!) a 2500 word assignment by tomorow and have no printer or windows software ahhhhhhhh and have lost the ability to concentrate on anything other than ff!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Amyclare - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us.

Good luck with your assignment - that brings back memories so can definitely sympathise 

xxx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hello all,

It is SSOOOOOOO hard to wait for these last few days. It is totally drving me mad like never before and it is my 8th 2WW !! 
Anyway, I'll try to not test before Monday but my husband wants me to test tomorrow morning. All the friends I know who got pregnant through treatments tested a day early and had an accurate result so I guess if mine is negative I'll be devastated.
Good luck to all of you (us) !!

Agathe.


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

ZOZO - Sorry about the  turning up

Emma79 - have a lovely dinner with the family, I'm staying away from mine as I don't want to let them know yet!

Tracyxx and Loopyone -  

Dizzyone - I agree with Amyclaire, from what I have read you can have implantation bleeding up to day 12.

*Need some advice*
I have an NHS appointment on Monday and as throughout the years consultations they have said that I am too fat to have a baby (not at the acceptable BMI).
_What should I Do_

Do I still keep the appointment and don't' tell them about the private clinic !
Keep the appointment and let them know about the private treatment ( I don't want the private clinic to get into trouble!)!
Just not turn up cancelling at last minute. I have been meaning to cancel but kept on forgetting as my mind has been elsewhere!


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all

It's a BFN for me I'm afraid. Tested negative this morning (OTD) and AF arrived a couple of hours later.

Ho hum.

Good luck to everyone, stay strong and brave.  You are all an inspiration.

Scooter
x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Scooter, I'm sorry  

Jue I had the same re: NHS, both last time and this time. The last cycle I'd been waiting nearly a year and finally my appointment came through but I'd already started my cycle at ARGC by then. That time I decided to go along anyway even though I was BFP and 5 weeks. In some ways it was worth while because unfortunately I m/c the following week and the consultant saw me straight away as I had already seen him and booked me in for an ERPC probably quicker than I would have had if I hadn't seen him the previous week.

This cycle I am the same- I didn't want to wait until my NHS appointment mid July and am already BFP after treatment at H&E (5 weeks 3 days). This time I think I'm going to cancel it as I think it might annoy them that I've gone private again and am worried that if I do need another cycle I might forfeit my NHS go. 

Net: I don't think there are any rights or wrongs you have to just do what your gut instinct is telling you.

Diane x


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

Just reading your messages on this thread and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone still awaiting their test. Big hugs to those with BFN.

I'm 1dp3dt and feeling really anxious cause I'm not feeling much different! (Except for constant sneezing!)Testing on Friday 4th July so feel like I've got soooo long to wait!

I'm not back at work until 30th June so got my feet up at the mo. DH won't let me do anything!!! Bless.
My Doctor told me not to bend or strain and I feel like every time I sit down, lie down or tie my shoelaces I'm straining my tummy. I'm terrified that just walking around too much is going to dislodge my embies. 

Looking forward to keeping up-to-date with others on 2ww.  

Lots of baby dust please!!!  

Snuggles xxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning ladies,

Can I join you please? I am in my second week of my 2WW and feel like the second is going to be harder to get through then the first... However, I do find that writing on FF helps keep me sane 

I test on the 27th.

*Scooter*, sorry about your BFN 

*Snuggles*, I was told not to lift or pursh anything heavy byt my clinic and I think that`s what your doctor meant when saying not to bend or strain. Lying down, tying shoe laces, walking around cannot dislodge embies. Infact, I`ve heard that moving around and not being stable all the time is good for the embies as this increases blood flow to the uterus.   

*Dizzy*, when I had my BFP, I also had the same thing as you have on day 9/10 after a 3 day ET and it was implantation bleed. It did stop after a day or two and it was only when I wiped down there after peeing (TMI  ) and it also didn`t feel like AF. I am on day 9 today and haven`t got spotting yet. I know how each cycle can be different too so trying not to look for symptoms, but very hard not too!!! Sending you    vibes.

Sorry for anyone who has recently got a BFN   and congratulations to those who have got BFP`s and I wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy.

Good luck to anyone testing in the next following days sending you all luck and babydust
        

Roses xxx


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi all

Just wondered if I can join you all, you seem such a friendly supportive bunch of people. I am day 3 of my 2ww   and don't know what to think or feel at present. Have next two weeks off ( kind doc!) so can put my feet up which is being supported by very caring and attentive DH. 

I don't know how to put in a footer of my experience so far but will just tell you

Me 37 TTC (PCOS) for 3 years DH 37
First IVF 15 eggs, 1*grade 1 - 12 cell, 1 grade 2 - 10 cell transferred on  Friday 21st June. Testing 4th July


Look forward to speaking to you over the next few nail biting days

LPW x x x


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi *LPW* Welcome to the thread I had the time off during my first ICSI but it drove me mad so I went back to work this time as I like to keep occupied so I don't think about it much!!

*Roses are Red* Welcome to you too The second week for me has been like a lifetime!!!!I have been posting on here for the past few days and it has helped me to stay sane!!!! I test tomorrow but the signs aren't good!! Good Luck

*Scooter * so sorry   

*Jue and Diane * We did the same and went private because of the waiting list but just as we started the cycle then we had our NHS appt. All they said was as soon as we had the result we had to contact them either way anyway it was a BFN and because you stay at the top of the waiting list for a year we started again a couple of months later. I was told you only forfeit your NHS go if you go private three times. But I suppose if you didn't tell your GP there's no real way of them knowing.

*Agathe*Did you test My test is tomorrow but although I'm really anxious I couldn't do it this morning because I don't want to be disappointed plus the hubby is away until tonight and don't think I could deal with the devastation alone. Only one more day to go then I'll know. Although I know its a BFN already had cramps for the past few days getting increasingly worse. Just wish it would arrive so I can get back to normal and get on with my life...........its so hard!!!!

Off to work..........have a nice day girls


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow emma  

thanks for the welcome

LPW


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Roses, glad you are joining the 2ww board, you test two days before me.

Scooter  

Emma79 - what do you do that you have to go to work on a Sunday?  Good luck for tomorrow  

LPW - welcome, to put a footer you go into profile (along the top) then profile information and type in your footer.

By the way, I didn't manage to get my ticker working, I created it and tried to past the information in but it doesn't seem to work - I must be doing something wrong.

Snuggles    

Jueb - a difficult one, I would keep your appt but tell them about the priviate treatment as I would have thought they would have to find out if they treat you so they have comprehensive notes - from what I gather your response to each treatment helps them decide on the best course of action for your next.
I am too old to qualify for NHS so don't know how they think but I would assume that lots and lots of people have to go private while waiting for their NHS go so they should be used to it.

I am finally entering the 2nd week, I am finding that I wake up every morning half dreaming about test day.  My boobs have gone up two sizes - I don't necessarily think this is a positive sign I think it is the cyclogest as they started to grow from day 1.


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Well today is day 3 since my ET and have been taking it easy, but not sure how easy I should be taking it!!!!  DH has been great and looked after me well, but he is off to a conference with work today and won't be back until Wednesday, so I will be home alone for a few days!!!

I have had some stomach ache since the ET, but nothing major hopefully this is normal.  My boobs are quite sore, but otherwise I feel ok.  I have been lucky to be signed off work next week, so go back to work on Monday 30th June, so at least I can have a few more days putting my feet up!!!

I am worried though as everyone on here seems to have a test date.  I have been told I can't test as I am having a weekly HCG Injection, so all I can do is hope that AF doesn't come over the next few weeks.  Has anyone else heard of this?  am I the only one?  For my last cycle I had cyclogest but didn't use it as didn't get to ET, not sure why this time I have HCG injections?

LPW - Looks like our dates are pretty similar, so I will look foward to getting to know you and share our experiences and help each other through this!

Snuggles - Looks like we are the same dates too, as with LPW hopefully we can get through this together!

Roses - Hi how are you  How has everything gone for you?  good luck for your tests date hun!

Tracey - Good luck hope this week goes quickly for you!

Hi to everyone else, any tips or advise on how you all felt on your 3rd day would be great, anything to make me feel like all is going ok would be a great help.

Love

Fi xxx


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi FIfi and Snuggles - looks like we are the independence day girls (or there abouts). Lots of positive thoughts for you     - its good to have some buddies who know what you are going through  

Keep in touch 

LPW x


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya LPW - Yes we all need lots of       So how have you been feeling since your ET?  How did last week go for you?  are you feeling good about it all?

I felt really positive up until ET, but now am not sure how I am feeling!  I felt that I would feel different and keep thinking... will that hurt the embryos!!!  I guess just have to stay relaxed and be positive!!!

Fi xxx


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

hi emma,

yes i did test and unfortunately it is a BFN. i still cannot or do not want to accept it but i know things are over for us. it is so so hard.
but at least now the wait is over. I don't know if i will start treatments again but if i do it won't be before next year.
good luck to all of you, i wish you the very best, you all deserve it so much...

agathe.



emma79 said:


> Hi *LPW* Welcome to the thread I had the time off during my first ICSI but it drove me mad so I went back to work this time as I like to keep occupied so I don't think about it much!!
> 
> *Roses are Red* Welcome to you too The second week for me has been like a lifetime!!!!I have been posting on here for the past few days and it has helped me to stay sane!!!! I test tomorrow but the signs aren't good!! Good Luck
> 
> ...


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Fi FI

Tell me your story too......  

I was doing really well until EC - then after wards convinced myself , my DH and the doc I had OHSS - bad few days . Lots of pain and swelling. thought they were not going to do ET. Anyway got to ET - was fine , scan was good , no fluid just the normal - we are mad arent we!!

Friday was emotional but in a nice way - DH was there holding my hand and wiping the tears . I was a bit surprised that we despite having 11 ferts with 10 embies they didnt freeze any - most were grade 2 ( 1 being good). we had two transferred one 12 cell (grade 1) and one 10 cell (grade2). Tummy gone down now - I think its just my wobbly bits now thats left. 

Wondering whats going to happen next - reading about blastocysts as that what the embies are now ( day 5)....been on line now a couple of hours, FF is great for answering those questions you feel silly asking at clinic and also realising you are not alone.

Off to buy pineapple juice and nuts later - you can but try  


Agathe - sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

*LPW*, good luck with your 2WW! Just a query, has your clinic suggested that you have pineapple juice and nuts after ET? I know advice can be different, as my clinic says to avoid them after ET... I also got mild OHSS last week but feel less bloated now thank goodness.

*Emma*, good luck with your test tomorrow!!     

*Tracey*, hi!! About pasting your ticker, which code have you been copying? You should be copying the BB Code, the second box, and once you paste it on your profile signature you have to click Change Profile for it to be saved. Your ticker should not exceed the word limit written under your signature box. Hope this helps...

*FiFi*, hello my fellow Sugar Babe!! How has your tx been so far? I have also taken 5 HCG injections (Pregnyl) after EC every other day for the first time this tx, as they like to try it sometimes because they think it may help with implantation. But, there isn`t definite evidence of it though. I have finished all of mine now. It does take the hcg drugs to leave the body a few days, maybe that`s why they said you can`t test. Will you not be doing a HPT and going in for bloods instead?
This cycle we had 9 eggs collected, of which 6 was mature, of those injected 3 fertilised. Two were replaced on day 3 and 1 cultured until day 5 but didn`t make it. So we have no frosties this time.

*Agathe*, sorry about your BFN 

Roses xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Zoe*   very sorry hun.....take care xx

*Tracy* ~ really sad for you too.....just many hugs 

*Scootergirl* ~ sorry to see your news too hun 

*Agathe*  Will you test again tomorrow? Take care xx

*Jade* ~ i'm really sorry hun  Doesn't sound like they are looking after you well either.....hope you can get in touch with your cons tomorrow 

*Becky* ~ hope you had a good time at your Nanas.....did you tell her all about your veefy 
*
Hi Helen* ~ welcome to the thread....loats of luck to you and your frosties. What is your OTD hun? Don't worry, just seen it on anotherpost   

*Hi Fi* ~ welcome to you too.....I guess you don't have a test day then! I've not heard of that before. Hope AF stays away  

*Mrs R* ~ hi there. Lots of luck for your 2ww hun....hope this cycle brings you a fabulous bfp  

*Hi Glohen* ~ welcome to you too....i've added you to the list  Do you have test day?  

*Snuggles, RosesAreRed and Littlepinkwellies* ~ hi there....love the fab names 
*
Hi Emma* ~ hope you are having a lovely peaceful weekend without DH....everything crossed for tomorrow   Aw hun, just read your other post ((((hugs))))

*Amy* ~ everyone's different hun so even if your friend got a BFP early doesn't mean that it won't happen to you. I've seen people on here get BFNs day 13 but still go on to get BFPs.......hope Tuesday brings you good news   Good luck with your assignment too 

*Dizzy* ~ coould be implantion bleeding hun....hope so. Have a look at the 2WW FAQ further up the 2ww Board for some info on it 

*Jue* ~ have you tested again yet? What's your appt for hun?

*Tracey* ~ did you have a go at the ticker yet.....you need to copy the BBCode into your signature box  Let me know if you need any help.

*Milky* ~ congratulations...fab news 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,

*Jade*  I'm so sorry. Your consultant sounds like a total s**t. Have you heard from him? Give him hell 

*Glohen*  Welcome to the thread. When is your otd? How are you feeling?

*JueB*  Not sure about the appt with your dr. Have you decided what to do? Have you tested again?

*ZoZo*  I'm so sorry. xxx

*Emma*   Being 'normal' is getting difficult already. I know you feel in your heart that it's a BFN but don't give up hope. Good luck tomorrow.

*Tracy*  I'm so sorry. xxx

*Agathe* I'm sorry. xxx Will you test again tomorrow?

*Amyclare*  Hope you get your BFP. I was exactly the same last time every time someone from the same clinic got a BFP I was convinced it affected my odds. Your chance of a BFP is your own!

*Dizzyone*  Like others have said, don't give up hope it really could be a late implanter. Hope you get your BFP.

*Scootergirl*  I'm so sorry. xxx

*Snuggles*  You are testing the day after me. I agree with Roses are Red about the bending etc. If it was a normal cycle you would go about life as normal. I am avoiding heavy lifting but have bent down quite a bit and I have walked a fair bit too. Last cycle I did everything by the book and got a BFN. If it's going to happen it will. Good luck.

*LPW*  Welcome- your embies sound brilliant quality! You are testing the day after me  there seems to be quite a few of us around that time! Hope you get your BFP.

*Tracey*   I don't know why your ticker isn't working. I'll check how I did mine again...How are you getting on?

*Fi-Fi *   I don't know why you are on the HCG but trust your clinic they will be doing the best for you. Perhaps at one of the injection appts they might do a blood test to test to see if you are pg

*Lizzy* - Do you add us to the testing list? Please could you add me? Testing 3/7.

Well I'm 5dp2dt and have had some stonking pains 'down there'. My boobs are bigger and quite painful but mainly at night but I'm convinced it is the uterogestan pessaries causing it. Other than that I'm ok. Tried to get back to normal and went back to work two days after the transfer (I work part time). I have ended up coming home and sleeping the exact same amount of hours worked each day! Shattered. I'm still positive and keeping that PMA going.

Love to everyone
Helen x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi All Im hoping to join the party!!

I just started my 2WW.. My et  was yesterday (saturday) and my test date is July 8th!! Seems like forever

Good luck to everyone STICKY VIBES!


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Junnie, 
Welcome to the party! I've only just joined too and have found it a really great thread as everyone is really friendly. My OTD is 3/7 and it feels like miles away too. I slowly going    .
Looking forward to chatting to you  
Helen x


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

Junnie- Welcome to the thread. Lots of baby dust 4 u. 

Hi Fi Fi and LPW- So good to have people at the same stage. Please keep in touch re any developments and like both of you I'm off work for a while so feel free to chat via message if u like? It's mad really cause I felt very similar this week. Very swollen tummy and abdominal pain between EC and ET. Been okay since ET except my boobs have grown two sizes almost overnight and they are really sore!!!(TMI) I had 7 eggs, only 4 mature. 3 fertilised, all grade 2. 1 x 7 cell, 1 x 8 cell, 1 x 3 cell. 7 and 8 cell used and no frosties so keeping everything crossed for 4th July! Had some great news Friday. My friend who had treatment at same clinic 9 months ago gave birth to two beautiful boys. Helps to maintain the PMA!!!

Emma- Good look for tomorrow! 

Roses- Thanks for the advice. Perhaps I'm taking it a little too easy! Stay positive in your 2nd week. 

Dizzy One/Tracy- Will be keeping everything crossed 4 u both this week.

Helen- Keep me up-to-date with how you are getting on. Hopefully we can give each other strength over the nxt 2 wks. 

Agathe-  Big hugs. So sorry hun. Stay strong. 

Speak soon everyone,

Snuggles xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hellooooo  I really like the different colour names 

*Helen* ~ you're on the list hun.....all done. This is a fab place if you are going a bit  

*Hi Junnie* ~ welcome to the party  I put you down as IVF, is that right? Loads of luck  

Just a quick reminder too about the 2WW DIARIES Board.....if anyone would like to write their diary there as a journal of their experiences through the 2WW. Here's the link if anyone wants it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

Have a good Sunday everyone 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

hi lizzy

the welcomes great . What is " the list" and where do you find it??

LPW
  for all new and old


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello everyone

Amyclare and Emma - all the best for tomorrow 
Scootergirl, zozo and Agathe - sorry to hear your news   

JueB - what are you doing about your appointment?  We'd been having IUI on NHS and told them we were taking a break for a couple of months.  We got our NHS IVF appointment about a week after going to the private clinic and deciding we were def going down that road.  I couldn't get any more time off work so we cancelled the NHS IVF appointment.  They were a bit snotty with us and said we'd have to be referred again but my GP has said that won't be a problem and she'll do it if the private IVF doesn't work.  It's all so confusing isn't it?! I'd try and postpone it a bit and give yourself more time.. 
Were you testing today?

Welcome to all you Independence Day girls!  LPW - I love your little pink wellies.  They are just like some I had for glasto last year (not pink by the end)

Back to work tomorrow. I don't feel ready.  Especially as I'm still having two naps a day!  And I'm going to have to think of where I've been for the last two weeks..

Anyone not working - enjoy the relaxing time - you don't get the opportunity often!

love to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

LPW, 
You're on it! Lizzy has put you on. It's a list of treatment and OTD. Go to page 1 of this thread and there it is in all its glory!
Love Helen x


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya!

LPW - Well my story is as follows - This is my second ICSI attempt, my first cycle was in March this year and I only produced one egg which didn't fertilise.  Both me and DH were pretty gutted, but have been focussing on this attempt!  I had EC on Tuesday 17th and to my surprise I had a total of 11 eggs, 10 were injected and all 10 fertilised!!!  We went back on Thursday 19th for ET and I had two grade 1 embies put back.  I couldn't believe my luck!!!  I am not sure of the cell count as we were just told the grade of the embies nothing else?  Didn't know to ask, but sure they must be ok.  We had three grade 2 embies that have been frozen (just in case!).  Lets keep our fingers crossed that we will both get BFP's!!!

Roses - Really nice to have a sugarbabe friend on here!!!  Sounds like all has gone well for you, as you can see from above, I have been lucky this cycle too!  Interesting to hear that you have had some HCG injections too!  Not sure why I am having a weekly injection  I did ask the nurse at ET as I was worried and she just said that my consultant has given it me for a reason, so don't worry it will be fine!  Not quite sure what to do as I only have enough Pregnyl left for this Thursdays injection.  Think I will phone up at the end of the week and see if I can go in and see someone.  I don't think I will be having blood tests as they just said as long as AF doesn't arrive I will then go in for a scan, guess this will be at 5 weeks after transfer  I am just going to go with the flow and not worry about it!  So when is your test day?  Have you had many syptoms

Lizzy - Thanks for the welcome!  Lets just hope the witch stays away!!!!

Helen - Nice to hear that someone else has a few symptoms too!  Make sure you don't work to hard and get lots and lots of rest!  Nice to have another person with a similar 2WW as me!!!

Junnie - Welcome!  I am a newby too!  Hope you are taking it easy, fingers crossed for lots of good results!

Snuggles - Lovely to hear from you!  I will keep in touch as I am sure I will go mad this week at home!  It is nice not being at work, but it is kind of strange.  I don't feel ill, I am not on holiday maybe I am just preparing myself for lots of time at home when I have a baby!!!!  Keep thinking positive... it will happen one day!  Please feel free to message me too!  would be good to stay in touch over these next couple of weeks!

Becky - Hope work tomorrow goes ok and you don't get asked too many questions, dont work too hard!!!

Thanks for all of your welcomes, lets hope these next couple of weeks fly by!!!

Love

Fi xxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yeah I`ve just seen me on there too. Thanks Lizi for the welcome and adding me on.
I just woke up from at least a three hour nap and still feel knackered! I slept like a log. Can the cyclogest really make you feel this tired... I`ve sent DH to do the shopping on his own today as I don`t have the energy to do anything. Has anyone else had slightly sore (.)(.) since during the 2ww as it sounds like most have really sore ones?

*FiFi*, wow 100%!!! Well done, that doesn`t happen often  . You have a lovely two on board  . Even with the three that fertilised we were going to have a day 2 ET as one of the embies had less cells compared to the other two, but by the time we got to the clinic it caught up to the other two. So, we had ET the next day. The two transferred were both 8cell (1 grade one, the other grade 1-2 as it had a little bit of fragmentation). Of course, it`s not as so much as the grades and cells that do the trick but whether our bodies are willing to accept them at whatever grade they are. And let`s hope that they do   

Rosesxxxx


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

I do not want to retest tomorrow but I think my clinic is pushing me to: they need to tell me how to stop all the drugs I am taking. I went for a walk and it was so painful to see all these pregnant ladies. It is really hard to cope. Hope time will heal things a bit. 
Good luck for all of you, hopefully lots of miracles !!

Agathe.



LizzyB said:


> *Zoe*   very sorry hun.....take care xx
> 
> *Tracy* ~ really sad for you too.....just many hugs
> 
> ...


----------



## merls74 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi.

Sorry I've not posted for a while.  I tend to keep up to date with you all but can't manage all the personals.  but I do admire those of you who really put the effort in.

Lizzy - could you update me please?  We got BFP on 12th June (2 days early) and am booked in for scan on 3rd July.  Don't want to get my hopes up too much before then, especially as I have no symptoms whatsoever.

 for those waiting and lots of   for EC and ET (and everyone else of course).

Michelle x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

how's everyone doing??

I'm so far surviving the insanity  Not any symptoms of anything other than sore boobs which is prob the cyclogst pessaries ....god they're sooooo messy! 
Had a very lazy weekend with DH, PJ's are like my 2nd skin at the moment  

Have a feeling next week is gonna drag by  so I'll prob be on here loads!!
Wish I could fast forward to OTD!!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Michelle *   congratulations the 12th was my birthday!!!!

*Agathe* - You never know............Do you already have 1 child? You are blessed if you have although I'm sure it doesn't make the negative any easier but just imagine having to contemplate remaining childless. Keep your chin up mate  

*Snuggles * and *Becky * - thanks for your words of support. I wish it wasn't OTD tomorrow as I think I already know the outcome but this time tomorrow I will know!

*Junnie* - Welcome to the thread hope this is it for you 

*Helen * - Thanks for the support, I felt like you after transfer its so draining the whole process I could have slept for a week!!!

*Roses are Red* - Hows It going??

*TraceyMohair* - I sell new build property so unfortunately I work every weekend............But its kept my mind occupied so haven't really thought about tomorrow too much................yeah right  

*LPW* - Are you taking it easy?? Enjoy your time off

*Mrs R * I know how you feel although I haven't been in my pyjamas so much I went back to work the day after transfer. The 2nd week has seemed like a lifetime but come on here and keep us all company. I always feel on here I can rant and rave and people who GENUINELY understand how your feeling are here to support. As I keep saying to many of my friends with children who whine about them constantly!!!


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh my god - We're pregnant    we're over the moon, especially as my final pee stick failed this morning.(Not even a control line!)

        

I never thought I would receive the call while walking around John Lewis, people around must have thought we had gone mad!.

We have had to spend the day up London searching for a chemist to supply more drugs and we are now completely knackered.

Welcome to all the newbies - this has been my lucky message board lots of   for you all and good luck to all who are testing over the next couple of days.

P.S. As I now have good news I'm going to the NHS appointment tomorrow just to let them know I we did it without them! 
Thanks to the ARGC


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Michelle*,    on your BFP!!

*JueB*,  on your BFP!!

*Mrs R*, have you tried the back route for the pessaries? Much cleaner and do advise it  . I always do them that way.

xxxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

*JueB - Huge CONGRATULATIONS!*

        

Brilliant news on your BFP.

Love Helen x


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for all 2WWers with TX
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am playing round trying to get ticker to work again. My 2ww will be over by the time I have it figured out.

Incase it doesn't work this time. I used tickerfactory.com. If I select all the text in the BB box (which it says to use for ff) when I paste it into my profile it just puts in the first little bit which is just http://tickerfactory.com without all the other code. So, I have now tried just to copy out the code without the first bit and past it in my profile (2nd box down) and saved profile.

I hope it works and you don't have to try and put me right.

By the way, I have had twinges in an area that I guess would be my left oviary. I only had two follicies and one egg so it can't be that I am over stimmed. Anyone else have pains in that area.

I can't wait until this 2ww is over. I thought I would be fine but althogh positive, I keep thinking of the amount of times I have been sure I was pregnant while ttc naturally and been wrong.

Lizzy, it must be a full time job moderating threads on FF.

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

LizzyB, pls could update my treatment date, its jul 2, forgot to add the date.
Thanks.
glohen.


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Michelle, JueB- Fantastic news! So pleased for you both.   

Mrs R- I'm of the same view as Roses. I've opted for the back route too and it's much easier. (No mess!!!) Give it a go and see how you get on!

Keep these BFPs coming girlies!!! 

Snuggles xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

JueB, Michelle,


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Agathe*  Everyone's here for you hun xx

Thanks *Glohen*.....all done for you 

*Tracey* ~ it is a bit sometimes but I love doing it  Not sure about your ticker......if you try and do it again have a look how many characters you have left in your signature......maybe there's not enough space to fit it in 

*LPW* ~ hope you found the list. Love the wellies in your avatar......I want some 

*Becky* ~ just seen what you said about the wellies too....snap  It's Glastonbury this weekend isn't it....i haven't been for years!! Good luck for work tomorrow 
*
Hi Helen, Roses, MrsR, Diane, Emma, snuggles and Fi* ~ have a good week everyone 
*
Michelle* ~ fab news....congratulations 

*Jue* ~ many congratulations to you too 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your congratulations.

Tracymonhair - I have been have little twinges in my ovary's. As far as the ticker goes when you get to the code box, click in it and then select Ctrl+A, this should select all the code, then press Ctrl+C, this should copy it and then select your profile/Forum Profile Information. In the signature box, use your mouse to right click and select paste, this should paste the code. (the + stands for the keys together). Hope this helps

And   Michelle


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Tracey*, it sounds like the reason only the first bit of the code is coming up is because you don`t have enough room left to fit all the characters in your signature. Either shorten some things or do what I did to make more room, write your signature sidewards instead of downwards. This saves space... xxxxx


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

  JueB & Michelle, & everyone with a  in this past week!!! Loads of    for everyone who didn't, hope it works out better the next time.

I'm on the 9dp2dt (hope that makes sense?) I hate to be a cry baby or sadist but i haven't had any implantation bleeding of any sort, am i okay?   or is that like a set track to a  ? ?? Then i'm constantly having these sore joints and backache . . .  my usual symptoms for AF!(hate to confess though that i did overdo things over the wknd - up n down staircases)! Someone help, coz i think i'm kindda going   

much luv
fruity


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP over the last couple of days and   to those who didn't have such good news.  

LizzyB - that is a great list - must have taken a while!  

Well it is very early days but it looks like i have my first ever BFP - I was very naughty and tested yesterday (day 11).  I had absolutely no symptoms so was bracing myself for a BFP but I tested with both a CB and a QuickVue and both came up with definate positives.  Still a very long way to go but I've never even got this far before


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello

Well looks like it's definitely over for me - Saturdays pinky spotting turned to a full AF bleed yesterday. Feel absolutely devastated, spent all of yesterday in tears and today just want to curl up and shut it all out. Pathetic i know. I found the whole IVF treatment really bad - I over stimmed so feel like I've been ill for about a month, just cry whenever I realise I'm going to have to go through it all again.

Congratulations on all the good news - that is heartfelt, we all go through so much so it is wonderful to hear of the good results.

Good luck and   to you all.

xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

DizzyOne       All those feelings are normal hon.  Look after yourself.

love gaye


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Frutilicious*, lot`s of ladies who get BFPs don`t have any spotting and implantation bleeding, it doesn`t happen to everyone. So, not to worry. We test on the same day 

*Karen*, brave of you to test early, I can`t do it. Great news for you!

*Dizzy*, so sorry about your news  . IVF is definitely not an easy process so I understand how you feel about it. I can`t believe how many times I`ve managed to start it when I thought I couldn`t go through it again. 

Well, I`ve started knicker checking now as it`s getting closer to test date  

Roses xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning girls 

I'm doing good this morning (I think  )!

According to my fertility consultant Implantation for me should be happening today/tomorrow so I'm feeling a bit   now! This is 5dpt so that would be about right wouldnt it? I'm guzzling the water & even had some pineapple juice  I just sooooooooo want this to work!
Just wish there was some way of knowing prior to OTD! 

fruitilicious - try not to read in to lack of symptoms, everyone is different, try & take thing a bit more easy now & stay positive 

dizzy - so sorry hunni  take some time out & have lots of tears, rants & cuddles with your OH, thinking of you  

karen - sounding good hunni, when's your OTD? 

Lizzy - you're doing a fanatastic job!  hope you're doing ok & thanks for the good wishes!

Snuggles & Roses..... not convinced about the back route at all, been advised by hosp to do it vaginally so despite the mess I think I might stick with it (quite literally ) If the other way works for you then fab but I hate the idea of anything havin' to go up there , how you both doing anyway? 
Roses not too much longer for you eh??

tracey - how you doing today? less than a week to go now!!

glohen - is your outcome date 2nd July? If it is then me too   hope we're both celebrating!

Jue B -   fab news, many  

emma - any news hunni? I'm sooooo hoping its good news from you! 

Fi Fi - we seem to only be 1 day apart with our TX dates, when do you test? I'm the 2nd July!! How you feeling!!! Fab fertilistaion rate, sounds like good quality embies you've got!

hugs to everyone else, Mrs R xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

*Karen* - Woohooo! . That is really great news! 

*JueB* - Still very excited about your BFP! How are you feeling? Have you taken it all in yet? 

*Michelle*- Fab news about your BFP. Make sure you look after yourself and take it easy. Good luck with the scan on the 3/7 (that's my OTD!)

*Glohen*[/color] - How are you feeling today?

*ZoZo* - Hope you are ok? Thinking of you. I know how heartbreaking it is. xxx

*Emma*  - Any news? Hope you are ok and that you get your BFP hun. xxx

*Fruity* - It's always a worry thinking that maybe you've overdone it and questioning absolutely everything. I've walked loads and have been up and down the stairs so many times (mainly to bed!!!) but I'm not getting uptight about it. I did everything by the book last time and it resulted in a BFN. If those little embies want to implant they will. My clinic says to avoid heavy lifting and sex but other than that try to be normalish! T

*Agathe* - I'm thinking of you during this hard time. I know how difficult it is and I also didn't want to accept it either. Take care of yourself. xxx

*Amyclare* - Any news? All the best for today. Really hope you get your BFP. xxx

*Dizzyone* - I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs. xxx

*Snuggles* - I'm feeling the same as you. My boobs have grown and are horrendously painful especially at night. I've also suffered with headaches and I'm (TMI) windy - it must be the pessaries! How are you feeling today? Any symptoms? Are you off work the whole 2ww? I returned to work 2 days after transfer but was shattered -I'm a part-time primary school teacher. I sent them an email saying when I'm in this week but warning them I'm exhausted. I have Mondays off anyway so that's ok but this morning I received a phonecall saying that a colleague is poorly and would I do supply cover for them? Erm, no!

*LPW* - How are you feeling chick? Any symptoms? Have you been guzzling the pineapple juice and brazil nuts? In fact I'm going to get some now!!!

*Tracey*  - I'm so confused as to why your ticker isn't working! How are you feeling anyway?

*Fi-Fi *  - How are you feeling? I know what you mean about having mixed feelings about being off work. In March I had truly awful side effects caused by the d/r and was signed off work for the whole tx 6 weeks of madness! That's why this time I have been determined to continue working, albeit part-time. Back in Feb I worked full time but after the BFN I decided to go part-time and it has been better but I'm still tired and feeli like maybe I should have had the 2ww off. Totall confused!! Have you experienced any symptoms? I've still got huge (.)(.) which are painful at night, windy, headaches but the pains down there have gone. I'm 6dp2dt so hopefully they are thinking about implanting soon!

*Becky100* - Hope you find work ok today. I know exactly what you mean about napping. I have been working part-time and then when I get home sleeping the exact same number of hours I have worked. I feel so tired all of the time.

*Roses* - This weekend I slept so much! My DH cleaned the house, did all the shopping, visited the in-laws - all without me!

*Mrs R* - Lazy weekends all round by the sound of it! Good to hear that you are surviving the . You are doing far better than me then. Hope you are ok? Also I have to agree with you over the pessaries. I don't like using the back route either *shudder* in fact the worst part of the EC for me last time was putting the paracetamol suppository in!!! My clinic have told me to put them in vaginally and yes it's a mess - yuk. 

*Junnie* - How is the 2ww going for you? Are you feeling  yet?!

Right I'm officially shattered after that marathon post!!!

Love and  to everyone.
Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey helen, your OTD is day after me.....here's hoping for those 3 magic letters!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Crazy me? naw

*chews her overflowing mouth of brazil nuts...and washes it down with a Ltr of Pineapple juice*

Im just finishing my pregnancy spells and trying to figure out if my embies are splitting!

But crazy naw LOL

This is tortue... I managed to test last night just because i wanted ONE preggo test to be a BFP.. even if i knew it was too early i just wanted that.. and it wasnt. it was BFN. So im convinced its over. As really i should have Hormone in my system right?

Bah!

Hows everyone else doing for their 2ww..

Must run off need to lick a frog or something for good luck LOL


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Mrs R, 
I know there seems to be a bunch of us around that time! How are you feeling? Are you off work the whole 2ww?
Love Helen xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

LOL Junnie  . 

HCG takes different amounts of time to work its way out of the body and it is all down to the individual so please don't think it's going to be a BFN. At least when you test again and get your BFP you can be absolutely sure that you are pg and not think it's down to the HCG. Really don't worry about it though. Step away from the tests woman!    . 

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Junnie - hey cycle buddy fancy seeing you on here   What you doing messing baout with pee sticks.....come on you  i'll be sending round the  , it means nothing & is waaaay to early to be making any kind of assumptions. Get the PMA back in place Mrs & keep up the good work with the pineapple & brazil nuts!! 

helen - I'm feeling physically ok, sore boobs but thats about it  I'm lucky in that I work sessional hours so I can pretty much pick & choose the hours & days I want to work. All I've got scheduled is 3hrs work on thursday morning so i really am taking things easy!! Only prob is it gives me more time to contemplate , what about you? You off work?

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Mrs R, 
I'm meant to be working mornings this week but I can see myself not going in! I feel so tired all the time. 
No real symptoms to report other than those which I presume are caused by the progesterone pessaries. 
Love Helen x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I am giving up on the ticker.  I shortened my sig (it was always shorter than some others who also had a ticker), I tried creating a different ticker.  Still have prob that if I do ALT+A then copy it only pastes in the first part.  I can paste the whole thing in manually but still nothing happens (I am pasting it into ticker profile rather than ticker wall - I assume that is correct?)

I am going back to work tomorrow which I hope will make the rest of the 2ww go quicker.  My test date is Sunday, I am pretty sure I am not going to be able to resist a sneaky early test on Friday or Saturday as I won't have work to keep my occupied - I have a very sensitive 10ui test stick in the cupboard!

HelenFS, well done on your marathon post.  I will try and do the same but I am sure I am going to unintentionally miss some.

Dizzy - I am so sad for you  

Fruity - please don't go mad.  I wouldn't read anything into not having implantation bleed.  I have had 4 pregnancies and never had an implantation bleed - not everyone does.

Mrs R - luck you being able to pick and choose your hours - what do you do? I agree with you about not wanting to try the back door - I can't bear the thought of it.  When I had one of my initial tests they gave my a pain killer suppository and I just had to sit on the loo the instant I inserted it (tmi), when I had my EC and they wanted me to use another I said I would rather have the pain!

Junnie, as the others have test, ignore your test it doesn't mean anything.  Keep up the PMA if you can.  I love the image of you doing your spells while drinking pineapple juice.

A reflexologist who specialises in fertility said to drink lots of milk.  I had heard that but thought it was just the protein.  She said there is a special kind of protein in milk which can enhance implantation.  I don't know if it is true.  Roses, I know your Dr told you to drink milk - did they say if it helps implantation?

Karen, great news.  I hope that line just gets darker and darker for you.

Roses, you are getting very close to OTD now - good luck.  I am impressed that you are not going to test early, most people can't help themselves.

Jueb and Michelle - congratulations on your BFP's    

I will give you an indication of how my mind is thinking at the moment - bearing in mind I am not a worrying kind of person at all - I was thinking my bikini line needed a wax this week - but worried that the pain would send stress hormones into my body and stop me getting pregnant - how ridiculous is that!


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Tracey*, in order for your ticker to be seen when you post you need to paste your ticker directly into SIGNATURE box in your profile not the ticker profile or the ticker wall boxes. Codes from the ticker factory don`t fit in those two at all, they only fit shorter codes from other sites. Paste the BB code directly into your Signature box and I`m sure it will work then!! You can do it!  . PM me if you have any questions.
About the milk and water after ET they said 'this will help prevent abdominal tenderness and hyperstimulation', they didn`t say anything about the milk on it`s own helping implantation. I think there`s something in milk that prevents hyperstimulation. But, if it also helps implantation that`s great.
I can`t test early even if I wanted to this time, not that I do  , as I`ve taken HCG injections until last Thursday and it takes 10 days for the drug to leave the system and it can cause a false HPT result. That`s the last thing I need now....

*Junnie*, it`s too early to test hun, do what I do 'don`t do it' ! 

Roses xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girlies, back again...well seeing I've too much time on my hands eh! 

tracey - I'm not very good with PC things, I'm surprised I even got my wee tinkerbell thing to work   try & hang off from testing for as long as possible, but I'm soooo hoping that when the time comes you get the best news ever!!! I'm a tutor with the local council so I tell them on a week to week basis when I'm available & they give me sessions, great hourly rate but the down side is no regular income & no holiday pay  still I cant complain!! Call me a prude but I tell you nothings going near my back door!      stay sane this week  

roses - glad you've no temptation with the pee sticks, I'm def not testing early at all! Every time I've ever done a HPT I've always had bad news so this time I'm doing things differently & I'm gonna fidn out via the clinic (thats in the hope that you know who doesnt show beforehand!!!)

luv & sticky vibes all round

Mrs R xx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Well girls its a BFN for us. Had Bloods this morning but when got back to work AF arrived in full flow. We are absolutely devastated so are going to have a little break a holiday then try again. Maybe one day it'll be us with that BFP!

Its been great chatting to you all and I'll be sticking around to see all those BFP's come in.

Thanks for everything

Emma x


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi All

Every time I have sat down to post I have had visitors!! so much for staying away from work they are coming to visit me!!

Feeling very very tired now. Hoping for a kick my feet up day tomorrow. 
Oh BTW - forgot to say we are moving house too on July 19th - we don't believe in doing things by halves so got small small amount of packing to do as well. I have promised DH nothing bigger than a toaster to move....

Symptom wise - nothing , not  a sausage apart from huge knockers but then i am on cyclogest too.

Its hard work keeping up with all the posts and checking where everyone is up to....might have to lie down

Speak to you all tomorrow

LPW x x


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Emma 

So sorry just saw your post - , sad news from you. I hope you will be ok......

Keep in touch

LPW x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dizzy* ~ so sorry hun...just sending many hugs 

*Emma* ~ sad to see your news too....be kind to yourself 

Hi* LPW and Roses* too ~ hope you are both ok 

*Fruitilicious* ~ all sounds normal to me....not everyone has bleeding at all 

*Mrs R* ~ thanks hun.....sending you lots of positive implantation vibes  

*Hi Helen* ~ hope you had a good day off.....don't let them work you too hard 

*Tracey* ~ if you post in Tech Support about your ticker then on of Admin might put it in for you.

*Jue* ~ you need to update your ticker hun.....you count from 2 weeks before EC 

*Karen* ~ thanks  Looking good for you  

*Junnie* ~    I've never heard of licking frogs 

Have a good everning everyone,
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Just want to say I'm   for all those with the BFN this week, it is so stressful, I wish you all the luck in the future.

To all those with no symptoms, I really didn't feel anything until 2 days before. Slight ache in the (o)(o), a little tired and some twinging pains down below. I did have the feeling during the week that the AF might be turning up but no implaintation bleeding.

After our fantastic news yesterday, I've had a really stressful day. Had to go for another BT this morning (ARGC like to monitor on a day by day basis) arrived late at work to loads of problems  and had to leave early for the NHS appointment. 

During the day we got a call that the ARGC want to up my drugs and now want me to do a immune test costing £300 which could result in loads of money for IVIG treatment, which reading on the web is a new treatment and inconclusive. This has really stressed myself and DH out. Not only the cost but the excuses that I have to make to work and the decision of if we should just not do it. The consultant was unavailable to discuss this evening which means I'm going to be late to work tomorrow. I just feel I don't need this at the moment!


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG its a  
     
we are on 
we tested this morning and are still in shock, we just keep grinning stupidly at each other and then checking the pee stick!!!!!!


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Amyclare         Congratulations


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm bad at long posts ... keeping on with everyone but will try . . .

Emma & Dizzy - sorry about ur results, hope it works out better next time    

Lizzy, Mrs R, Tracey, Roses, Helen- thanks      

Junnie- pls pass me a frog if it does the trick  

Karen - Congrats, hope the      stays

And good luck to everyone else.

Being @ work seems to cut short the endlless hours of pottering around the house and endless naps!! I've bn off work and won't be going back till 1st week July, which is around the corner - i can't wait!!!



lots of sticky vibes to all 

xxx
fruity


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Amyclare - Fantastic news!    

Take it easy and keep us updated!

Love Helen xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Emma - I'm so sorry  
Have a relaxing holiday and just get off the rollercoaster for a while. That's what we did in March and it really helped us. 
Love Helen xxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

morning ladies,
i tested again this morning on OTD just to make sure and its still a bfp!!!!
so ive rang the clinic and have my first scan in 3 weeks time - omg omg omg!!!


   to all those with bfn - im so sorry x

goodluck to all those still waiting to test - all last week i was convinced i would come on and i still feel really shocked thats its a bfp.

thankyou so much for all your messages - thinking sticky sticky thoughts xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

emma - so sorry hunni  spend lots of time with your OH & def get a holidy booked. Thinking of you 

amyclare - dont think we've 'chatted' before but jst want to say  , fab news! 

fruity - dont you be working too hard when you go back to work! 

jue B - try & take things easy, try not to get stressed hunni, not good for you or the lil beanie! 

lizzy - thanks for the implantation vibes....hope they work their magic 

LPW - hope you're getting peace & quiet today!

how is everyone doing today?

Mrs R xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!  

Can I join!!!  As at 11:30 this morning I am PUPO (after IUI)!!!!!     They told me to test on 10 July, so I just have to keep myself sane until then.  

Sending lots of hugs to everyone.

Sue


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey sue....welcome to the insanity!   
No seriously the girls on here are great & are helping keep me sane.

Wishing you lots of luck & sticky dust

Mrs R xx


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

diane 72 are those persian chinchilla kitties in your pic?

hi all  - i am new here but am too on my 2ww and going thru all sorts in my head! I am 40 so i am expecting a bfn but hoping for bfp! It is only day 3 so far and dragging. I feel like a huge ballon due to the cyclogest which is a right royal pain as it seeps out - yuk! have to race to lie down!!

Havent read all your posts yet but just thought i'd say hi!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

OK it seems the calendar has stopped.. but i am trying to distract myself as MUCH as possible

STICKY thoughts to all the PUPO ladies


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey  - got my BFP today at 15 DPT. Over the moon if a little shell shocked. Good luck to all those testing imminently.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lou    ....delighted to read your fabbie news!!!

Junnie - you're calendar stuck as well?? Time is standing still 

blizzi - hiya  & good luck 

I'm wee'ing for Scotland with all this water I'm guzzling

Mrs R xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow this is a busy thread so sincere apologies if I miss anyone out (I'm in awe Lizzy  !)

I'm so sorry Dizzy and Emma79 - I wish I had the words to ease the pain  

Congratulations AmyClare, JueB and now Lou27 - so happy for you    

And lots of     and   for Mrs R, Roses are REd, Fruitilious, Wraakgodin, Blizzi, Junnie,  Little Pink Wellies, Tracey Mohair, and anyone I missed.  The 2ww was so much harder than i imagined, am thinking of you all.

Rosesarered - not sure brave is the right word!  I always intended to wait until OTD but DP just suggested I do one on Sun morning and I couldn't resist.  I had had no symptoms whatsoever so was convinced it would be negative.  I've tested 4 times now over the last 3 days (2x CB, 1x QuickVue and 1x Tesco) and fortunately is still showing positive (costing me a fortune!).  I have to test again tomorrow on my OTD and phone the clinic but scan has provisionally been booked for 8th July - it's going to be a very nerveracking couple of weeks


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello all.
Work has been taking up my time over the last two days.  Yesterday i left on the dot of 5.30 was home by 6.30 and asleep by 7!
Its taking my mind off waiting a bit - but what with all the water I'm drinking I'm going to the loo every 10 mins anyway. And then I worry everytime I go that I'll find the witch.

Welcome Sue!

All these BFP - congrats to you all - karen, lou, amyclare..  

Roses - do you test tomorrow? good luck.

JueB - sounds like stress you could well do without.  Try not to let it worry you and just think of that lovely BFP.  Whats the immune test and IVIG? ... Its funny isn't how you only think about getting to OTD date.  It had never occurred to me that you might have to have more check ups, tests, drugs etc AFTERWARDS!  Is there no way you can tell work now? Won't they notice in a few months.. wink wink!! 

tracyM - has was your first day back at work? And any decisions about that wax.  My DH thought i was crazy when i insisted on waxing my legs before my first scan and EC. But you know, a girl has to have some standards..!!

My test day is next Monday but I've decided to test Sunday as me and DH will be at home then and better able to deal with whatever the result is.  Next Monday I present the coming years strategy to the company along with our new mission, vision, targets etc.  That could be interesting depending on my mood.. but so i think Sunday maybe a better day for taking it all in.

Right better finish shuffling some paper round on my desk...

Everyone else waiting - sticky thoughts..
xx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

*Dizzy* and *Emma*, sorry about your news 

*Amy*, *Jue*, *Lou*, congrats to you all!! May you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Thanks for all the good lucks ladies.

Welcome to *Sue*, *Blizzi*!! Good luck with the 2WW.

*Jue*, why does ARGC want you to do an immune test now if you don`t mind me asking?

*Becky*, I go in for bloods Friday as the clinic tests two weeks after ET. Thanks and good luck Sunday, and it sounds like a good idea to test together with your DH. We`re going in together Friday with my DH as he`s taking the day off. Can`t wait to get it over and done with  .

*Karen*, good luck with your first scan! The waiting never ends does it? 

Sticky vibes to everyone testing this week                  

Roses xxxxxx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Hi Mrs R, we are testing the same day jul 2. I pray for BFP for us and others 2ww.

Glohen


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

glohen.....here here! I'll 2nd that


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone.  My first day back at work was good, it went quickly, it was somebody's birthday so we had a nice lunch in a tapas place.

Becky, I haven't decided on that wax yet, I think I will wait until after OTD.  I know what you mean about having standards, I always make sure my toe nails are nicely polished before I have any treatments that involve stirrups - I figure if you are going to have to look at your feed they should be nice!

Emma, so sorry about your BFN

Amyclare - congratuations

Roses, thanks for the tip about where to post my ticker. It is getting a bit late now but hopefully this post will have a ticker at the end.


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm a little less stressed today as after talking over options with DH we have decided not to go for the test. The IVIG treatment can cost up to £10,000 and is still unproven.

The clinic have not chased us about it so I don't think that it could have been as important and we just think it is a little late to be looking at it now, although I have read that it helps prevent MC.

Immune testing is not really recognised in the UK and is slightly controversial. The ARGC tend to do it quiet a lot. It involves a test of natural killer (NK) cells. Amplified levels of NK cells is said to prevent an embryo from implanting as well as interfere with the proper development of the placenta.

Intravenous immunoglobulin G (IVIg) is an intravenous drug given to women prior to conception through to the sixth month of pregnancy. Some websites say it shouldn't be used during pregnancy. It is a blood product which combines immunoglobulins from many human blood donors. The donors have been screened to make sure that they have no serious diseases which can be passed on to you – all are negative for hepatitis B, hepatitis C and human immunodeficiency virus (HIV).

I hope this answer some of your questions. Good luck to those testing over the next couple of day  and welcome to all the newbees


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm doing just great today, don't know why but i'm just really excited, how is everyone on the waiting train 

Blizzi, Sue, Wraakgodin - nice to have u on board, this thread almost makes the waiting fun  

Lou, Amy, Jue -  

Roses- how are u doing with the wait till Friday I'm tempted to test early though DH is all for waiting 

Mrs R- i'll be sure to take it easy when i get back to work, i'm thinking 
so much i haven't had time to read the work updates i get, i pray n hope i won't be on  for days after the results (just thinking sticky thoughts) they'll have to send me back home 

Tracey, Glohen, Helen, Becky, Junnie, LPW . . .     i'm sorry if i left out anyone

    to everyone

Much luv

Fruitilicious


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Fruitilicious, 
Thanks very much, i wish you the same on the 27.
Glohen


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

can I join you? My ET was on 23rd, off work for a week, and a bit bored already, because people keep telling me to stop doing things! 

I think my test date will be 8th July, just waiting for the clinic to confirm. Can't believe I've actually got here, I'd prepared myself for falling at one of the hurdles.

2 days down , 13 to go!

Victoria


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi all

Thought I would post as off to Wimbledon tomorrow! Hope I wont need my Wellies or my brolly. Anyway very excited as will get to see andy murray on centre court (hopefully). Had a lovely day yesterday relaxing at my friends house - borrowed a bigger bra from her to accommodate the enhanced breast area.

My thoughts are with all who have had bad news this week.

Fifi - where are you buddy are things OK? not heard from you lately

Victoria - welcome to the wait - wishing you lots of luck and  

Blizzi, Sue, Wraakgodin, Archy  - also welcome to the newbies

Lou, Amy, Jue, karen, -  the good news keeps us all going you would not believe it - its the hope thing...it could be me!! 

Jue B - 10k on another controversial test ! i don't blame you for considering to leave it , keep those positive vibes... 

Tracymohair - Who cares if the gardens a bit untidy , plenty of time for pruning once you are BFP!! BTW - the nurse even commented on my nice nail polish at ET - cant say I was bothered either way at the time too busy crying with joy at my two little embies!!

Roses -

Mrs R - keep up the fluids lol!!

Junni - never mind calenders getting stuck - feel like I living in limbo land , a holidays is what i need to forget the wait



Becky - keep shuffling that paper and relax!! 

fruity - I am trying my first mammoth post - note to self it is hard as you think you will forget someone!!

Sorry sorry to everyone else I haven't mentioned - lost of positive implantation vibes today ( I am day 5 today so hoping for a sign even if its from god!!)

Will be out of contact for 3-4 days so looking forward to seeing all those BFPs for those testing over the next few days 
millychick 25jun
kas1979 26 Jun 
Harriet_LF 26 Jun
fruitilicious 27 Jun 
RosesAreRed 27 Jun 
jadeline 28 Jun 
traceymohair 29 Jun 
becky100 30 Jun  

Lizzy - I could not do this as often as you do - special effort from me today....  Angelic!!

Take care all of you
LPW x x x


----------



## littlepinkwellies (Jun 21, 2008)

Roses - a blank empty space never ... for one of the most prolific writers on the thread special sticky vibes for you testing on 27th are you tempted - I think I would be  

Love LPW x x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

dont know whats going on with me, I'm feeling a bit weird today.....sooooo hoping its a combination of the cyclogest & the wee embies snuggling in & not a sign that you know who is on her way         
Woke up & felt quite groggy & have been feeling lightheaded on & off, think I had this last time too so I'm presuming its the cyclogest  Also started getting weird twingey crampy pains around ovary & abdomen (this is 7dpt)....please dont let my body be getting prepared for the onslaught of a hellish AF   1 week down & hopefully 1 to go!!

How's everyone else doing today?

LPW - ooh luck you off to wimbledon! Have fun! Sending you lots of   &   for implantation very soon if its not lready happened & ultimately in achieving those 3 magic letters. I'm still taking things easy & drinking as much water as poss.....know my loo like the back of my hand  

archy - welcome  sending you sticky dust  

fruiti - you still feeling gr8 today? maybe its cos you like your job so much & your glad to be going back!!   thinking of you! 

jueb - glad you've made a decision, try & relax now 

tracey - hmmm tapas....yummy!!! Lucky you, glad your work was ok! I'm right there with you on the toes thing, mine are french pedicured every time 

glohen - how you doing? how you been feeling? 

roses - not long for you sweetie, can we swap OTD??  Good luck! You testing early?

becky - good luck with testing on Sunday 

Karen -    sounds like fab news to me!!! Let us know how you get on today!!

junnie - hey cycle bud, how's the 2ww treating you? 

wrakgoddin, blizzi, fifi, helen & anyone else I may have missed ( )....sending sticky dust   to everyone & a big group  

Mrs R xx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya everyone!

Well I am feeling a bit funny today too Mrs R so you are not alone!  I woke up feeling really tired and have felt tired all morning, I have also been really hungry!!!!  Can't wait until lunchtime, I have been drinking plenty but still really hungry!  Each day I have had some stomach ache after dinner in the evenings right through until I go to bed, also my boobies are pretty sore!  Hopefully this is all signs that it is working and not that AF is coming!!!!

DH is back today, he has been away since Sunday, so am looking forward to him coming home!  Even though it has been pretty boring at home this week, I have had lots of visitors to help the time pass which has been nice!  In a way I am kinda looking forward to getting back to work next week as then hopefully time will fly!  

I do feel a bit in limbo though as I can't do a test next week and just have to hope AF doesnt arrive!  I keep rubbing my belly though and telling the embies to grow, so fingers crossed they are listening to me!

Sorry I haven't been around much, there has been so much to catch up on!!!!

LPW - Great about going to the tennis, I bet you can't wait.  I have been watching it on TV, so it has been quite a good week to have at home in front of the TV!  Hope you enjoy your few days away.

Roses - bet you are getting excited now, fingers crossed it will be a good result for you.

Archy - Hiya good to have you on board, fingers crossed your 2ww will go quickly for you!

Hi to everyone one else on the 2ww,        to you all and lots of      for those who need them.

Love

Fi xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Fi Fi - sending you ((((((BIG HUGS))))))    ....this is torture isn't it?


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Mrs R!!!!!  Yes it is a bit like torture!!!  I have been trying really hard not to think about it all too much and stay positive, but everytime I feel something different with my body, I start thinking is it good or bad!!!      big hugs to you too!!!! xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey Everyone... 


Hope everyone is coping.. Im quickly going crazy Ive been to aldi to walk around look at all the crap in there..lol 

Grocery shopping seems to pass the time for me DH is complaining that hes gonna look preggo before me!!


Hope everyone else is having sticky vibes..

Mrs R I hope our embies are implanting nicely!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Amyclare* ~ congratulations hun....fabulous 

*Lou* ~ yay, fab news too. Congratulations 

*Karen* ~ have you tested today hun....must be costing a fortune? Congratulations 

*LPW* ~ no words to say how insanely jealous I am that you'll get to see Andy Murray at Wimbledon!! I haven't been for ages. Have a fantastic day.....where something orange so we can spot you on the telly 

*Tracey* ~ tickers looking good....it worked 

*Hi Sue, Archy and Blizzi* ~ welcome to the thread and much luck to you all    *Blizzi* ~ what day do you test hun?

Sorry just a quick one today but hope everyone else is ok....take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Evening ladies!

I am very bloted and have been having cramps today, trying not to analyse it too much but it doesn't sound good.

I have no idea how I am going to keep sane during the next 2 weeks!  I had a panic attack at work today thinking about it (and the cramps), I had to go outside, get some fresh air and phone hubby!    I think I am going to send him mad before the two weeks is up!

Hope everyone is ok.  Sending lots of         

Sue


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a first timer so I have a question - I've read that some ladies have hcg injections during the 2ww - why is that? I'm on Utrogestan (yuk) and it's given me a rash! 

Junnie - I've just noticed that your test date is the same as mine. Stay cool!

hope eveyone has had a good day 

Victoria


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Evening Ladies!

Victoria - Think you are a fellow sugar babe? If so nice to see you here, hope you are ok!  I have been given a weekly HCG injection following my ET, not sure why but I was told that by taking the injection on a weekly basis I would need to take the cyclogest I had last time.  The problem this time is that I can't do a test.  The HCG in my system will give an incorrect result so I have been told to wait and see if AF arrives, fingers crossed it doesn't.  I haven't found anyone else that is doing this or has been told this so feel a bit different.  I think I am going to phone the hosp tomorrow and see what they say!

Sue - don't worry about your symptoms as I am feeling the same.  I seem to get very full after dinner and have stomach ache until I go to bed!  I have had odd pains and sore breasts, but I have read these are all good signs, so don't think that they are bad signs!!!

Eden - Good luck with your 2WW!!!  I haven't had any indegestion, but have read that you can have it and it is a good sign, so don't worry hun!

Junnie - Hope you had a good afternoon and enjoyed your grocery shopping!!!

Hi to everyone else on the 2WW!

Love

Fi xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

I hear ya about every cramp... I keep checking my knickers (TMI) sorrY!



Archy glad someone else has the dreaded july 8th deadline too.. seems to be moving like molasses.!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Junnie said:


> I hear ya about every cramp... I keep checking my knickers (TMI) sorrY!
> 
> Archy glad someone else has the dreaded july 8th deadline too.. seems to be moving like molasses.!


My first consultant (on Monday) said 8 July, the second (on Tuesday) said 10 July, so I will join the 8 July club as well!!!!!!

I think molasses moves faster..... 

Sue


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies mind if I join you

Its my first IVF and I've single embryo transfer today following EC of 4 eggs and only one making it so now officially on 2WW.
Good luck to everyone whos due to test in next few days xxx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Eden - I put 2 Week Wait into google this morning - just was interested if I could find out what other symptoms people had and whether i was ok or not!!!  Anyway it came up with a site that had lots of symptoms on it, I am sure I read it there!


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Eden and Fifi - my clinic doesn't seem to tell me much. They haven't even called me to tell me how many spare embies were frozen yet (they _have_ invoiced me however).

I'm doing satelite IVF and my consultant is away on my test date, so the main clinic will call me with the results. I kinda though it would be in person not over the phone? or is that how it's done? I don't think so matey - if AF hasn't arrived I shall be testing early.  or not!

Hi Sue! You're 8th July aswell!


----------



## millychick (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi fellow 2wwaiters

Well today was OTD and I got my  .  We are over the moon and really can't believe our luck. 

Eden - I had terrible indigestion around day 4 and 5 (post ec).  I've never had this before so I do think this was a pregnancy sign. 

I also had really sore tummy cramps and pains on days 7 and 8 and maybe a bit on day 9 then nothing, nada.  Even my slightly sore boobs disappeared completely. I did not get any sign of implantation bleeding. 

This time I did a few things differently:

Took baby asprin all the way thru the cycle (still taking it)
Took co-q10 from before the cycle
used a hot water bottle during stimms 
rested for 3 days after transfer 

We only got 4 eggs, 3 fertilised and 2 were transferred.  It really does only take 1...

Hope you all get your BFP's soon. 

Love milly xx


----------



## millychick (Apr 10, 2008)

hiya,

no only got the indigestion on day 4 and 5 post collection.  I was getting it at around 3 or 4 in the morning and it was really severe.  

Might be a good sign for you  

Milly


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Millychick -     congratulations on your  

LPW and fifi - all the signs sound really positive - lot of   for you and everyone else on the 2WW

Thanks for all your support over this time. I don't think I could have got through it without you.

Jue


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Milly fantastic news about your       lets hope a few more of us can join your gang soon!!!!!

Jue - The support on here is great isn't it, I have found it such a help this time round for me!


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

PS - Eden - glad I am not the only one that is looking into every slight symptom that I am getting!!!!


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't really have a test date      I am on a weekly HCG injection (god knows why) and I have been told this will effect a preg test.  So I just have to hope AF doesn't arrive.  If I was testing my test date would be next Thursday, so I am just hoping that AF doesn't come in the next couple of weeks!

I am off work this week, but am going back on Monday!  are you at work at the moment?


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't really know what I am meant to do  I am going to try and get hold of the hospital tomorrow as I only have enough drugs for tomorrows injection, so I will need some more for next week.  They told me to ring if AF arrives, but if it doesn't then I guess I will need to contact them as they said they will arrange for a scan to see if there is a heart beat.  Guess this would be at 5 weeks post transfer?  I don't know I am a bit lost by it all!

I had ET last Thursday 19th, what about you?  How many embryos did you have


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hey all started REALLY bad AF cramping tonight  its coming in waves... but frequent waves.. i guess kinda like a contraction I think AF is coming  damnit!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Milly - CONGRATS!!!!!!  I am sooooo happy for you.

Junnie - sending you big hugs.  I hope it isn't AF.

Sorry it is a quickie, have to go to work in 20 minutes and I haven't showered or washed my hair!

Sue


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning,

did not find this thread until now - can I join please?

Dh and I had second ICSI and had a single blasto tranfer on Monday (23rd) and one blasto frozen. 
Am still getting used to being PUPO and cannot believe this isthe dreaded 2ww.
Test date is the 4th of July.

I am having no symptoms except extreme forgetfulness     - does that count??  

I recognise a few of you from the June bugs thread - Hi Edenbliss and Junnie!  

Good luck and   to you all.

Anne


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Milly - Congratulations!    

Junnie - Keep your chin up and the pma going! The pains might be implantation hun. Lots of women report AF pains and go onto have their BFP.   xxx

Eden - Welcome to the board!  

Fi - Have you managed to contact the hospital? I don't know how you are so sane with your test date being so 'up in the air'. I'd be lost too!  

Hi Anne - Welcome!   My OTD is the day before yours. I haven't got any symptoms either!


Well ladies I've been away for a couple of days because I bit the bullet and was signed off work! After being so determined to continue working and keep everything as normal as poss. I failed big time!!! I was just getting myself into such a state and DH had had enough. He said that I wasn't giving my body the best chance of getting a BFP. I wasn't sleeping and crying all the time and, as much as it pains me to say it, he was right  . I feel so much better now. 

How is everyone doing?

Sorry I haven't got the energy for a marathon post! Plus I'm around at my Mum's house as she has just had a hip replacement and is off work for 6 weeks. It's nice because we can watch chick flicks together!

Lots of   to everyone

Love Helen xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Eden, 

I'm 9dp2dt. After typing my message to Anne saying that I had no symptoms I had a really bad dizzy spell and felt like I was going to be sick - I think I'm going    
How are you feeling?
Love Helen xxx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

morning ladies
big congrats milly on your  

jus wanted to say that i got indigestion (still getting it now), and i dont usually, and also had a couple of dizzy spells with feelings of nausea and extemes of hot and then cold and also really bad back ache...and i got a bfp.

hang in there on your   
sending you all a sprinkling of
   

thinking sticky sticky thoughts x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

thankyou eden
 that you get your  
amyclare x


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow Eden you have a whole host of 2ww symptoms! It all sounds very positive and like the symptoms that lots of women who go on to get a BFP have suffered with. Got everything crossed for you chick. 

Yes I'm 9 days past a 2 day transfer! I had FET though so there wasn't any egg collection this time. 

Don't worry I'm totally     too!

Love Helen xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Not sure Eden it must be just the way FET is. I can't remember how long you're to wait for a fresh cycle - mainly because I didn't reach last time as AF came after a week. Is it 14 days? It is 16 days from ET for a FET cycle at my clinic (so embies are 18 days old). I think I may test early though!   
Love Helen xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah it is an age! I wonder what day I could test from?! Maybe I shouldn't be thinking like that... 

Unfortunately the whole AF not showing doesn't mean I'm pg as apparently with FET it is unlikely that I will bleed before OTD. It's to do with the drugs I'm on - climaval (HRT) and utrogestan pessaries. So I can't even get excited about that  .

Ooh gardening sounds good. Don't worry it'll be fine - I'm from the school that thinks if they are going to implant they will. In a normal pregnancy...and all that jazz! To be honest it is good to get the blood flowing especially at the time in the cycle you're at.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Well I have phoned the hosptial today and am waiting for them to call me back!  hopefully they will make me feel better about not having a test date!  Will keep you posted.

Can I ask?  If you were going to get AF, when is is likely to come?  I have just been told to hope AF doesn't arrive, but not sure when to expect it?  Fingers crossed the witch stays away for once!

How is everyone else today?
xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Fi,
I'm not sure if there is a time that AF is 'meant' to come but quite a lot of ladies are pleased to have got past the date that their AF was due on their 'normal' cycle. As it was for me I tried to avoid calculating the date but couldn't resist. I ended up working out that I was a day past it and was happy then worked it out again and realised that I'd done it wrong and that it was due that day; AF came that afternoon  . 
So the moral of that is...don't work it out, don't think about it, keep up the PMA!!!

Love Helen xxx
P.S. Hope they call soon.


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Helen,

Thanks for the info that is great!!!!  I didn't even think about calculating when it should be due... how stupid of me!!!  I know you said don't work it out, but I have!!!!  I normally work on a 27/28 day cycle and have calculated that AF would be due on Monday/Tuesday next week!  I have been a bit all over the place with my dates, but interesting anyway!!!

The hospital have called and they have told me that if AF hasn't arrived by next Thursday, to call and they will book me in for a scan in two weeks time from next Thursday, so that would be about 6 weeks after ET.  So it is a bit of a waiting game for me, but I am hopeful that AF will not arrive next week and therefore the signs will be good!

Fi x

PS - Thanks for the adive Eden!  I wish I was better at noting down my AF dates, as I have been trying to work out my last dates etc etc, will keep working them out might make me feel better and gives me something to do!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

hi again,

I should be working, but I am still at home. Crap. Excuse the French, but this 2WW drives me mad. 

Helen - good to hear that you have no symptoms either. I know that most of what I have is probably down to the cyclogest anyhow (cursed constipation   ) Will be thinking of you on the 3rd!!  
regarding work or no work: I really want to work, but I am also in no state to do any. Very frustating. I also think that after all the stress and built up to EC and ET the 2WW is liek a break, not necessarily a relaxing one though ...

Edenbliss - last tx I had a whole lot of symptoms, no idea whether they were real ...   Now I have side stitiching - what doea that mean??     
It is day 9 since my EC (if I am counting right...)

Amyclare : congrats on your BFP and thanks for fairy dust, sendign you some 

Testing: my clinic gave me test date 14 days after EC, but I asked to have it later (I am not mad, honestly) as DH will be away and i want him there. Hence I test 4th of July. Any Americans out there??  

FiFi - hi, sorry can't comment on your question. Good luck and lots of PMA    

Am glad to read that I am not the only one worrying abotu waht you can and cannot do (gardening). What about swimming?? i dare not what with the cyclogest ...  


A big   to everyone.

Anne


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

this is driving me mad    
Really down this morning as AF feeling like coming     
But during day i am swinging between all these symptons and all could be both! How am i supposed to concentrate with all this going on. I am so sure i am BFN but just cant say for real......
symps are:

very very dizzy 
AF cramps on minute
low down pain the next
ovary ache
frequent weeing but then drinking more water
craving for food yesterday - couldnt stop
today wnating salt
feeling like i need the loo -sort of bladder ache
head so muddley
smarties (aka nips) been hard as nails for 3 weeks and particularly so since ET
itchy skin
tired
tummy feels dead achy if i do too much like hanging washing and get [email protected] wasily
God i wish there wasa way to know for sure. Like i say - i am pretty sure its a no cos AF pains so familiar plus need for food just b4. Today i think is implantaion date. Am hoping its worked. head a mess but sounds like most of you too!
Good news came on email just as i was tear-ing up at work     , from clini saying we have 3 blastocysts to freeze. That is good.
Rang dp at work and he was very emotionless. I know work is not theplace to talk - he wont tell them and is very private bout it but i tell those i trust so a few girls know  - its my support team.
So what does a normal ivf get put back in them - how mant cells and how diff is a blast? Are they stronger? Would i still need the stimming etc?? I am guessing not.....
oh well back to feeling sh!t again and waiting for AF


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

think I'm going as   as some of you girls 

I'm having waves of pain in abdomen & out towards ovaries, quite intense when it happens then it dissappears for a while! I've been on constant knicker check all day. No bleeding or anything. I've not got the light headedness today but poss a bit headachey.....boobs killing me 1st thing in the morn when I get out of bed......aaaaggggghhhhh!!!
Still almost another 6dys of this to go , I'll be needing locked up by next wednesday! 

How's everyone doing tonight?

milly - congrats luv!! 

hello to all the 'new' folk 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls

Do you mind if I join you?  I already know some of you from the other threads.

I had e/t transfer yesterday (ICSI) and had two 5-day blastocysts transferred. My OTD is the 7th July, so very early days on my 2ww so far - I look forward to comparing symptoms with you all.

Cath x


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi can i join i get my results on the 1st july had egg put in on 20th june 
thanks
vickie


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Evening,

Helen and Fifi - what you were talking about earlier - when AF is 'supposed' arrive: is that your normal cycle from your last AF or taking ovulation as your EC day? then AF would be 14 days later? I'm confused! 

Hello Vickie and Tiger 

Blizzi - I wanted salt today too! how strange - mmm marmite on toast! Also, lucky you, you have blasts. I think it's when there are too many cells to count and it sort of turns into something else. I'm sure someone else will explain it better. I had 2 embies with 8 cells put back 3 days old.

Victoria x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there....hope I can catch up, my internets been going bananas today 
*
Hi Eden and Rachel* ~ welcome to you both....can I have your test days please 

*Hi Anne* ~ welcome to you too.....loads of luck   Love the Snoopy  I think a lot of people say to avoid swimming on 2ww but i can't remember why!!
*
Cath* ~ hi, welcome....beautiful picture. Good luck  
*
Vickie* ~ welcome to you too.......lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Helen* ~ good on you for taking the time off....hope you had fun at your mums 

*Sue* ~ don't worry about the cramps hun (sorry, I know it's really stupid to say don't worry ) but lots of people get them and go on to get BFPs. Shall I change you to the 8th then 

*Blizzi* ~ hi there....good news on the frosties 

*Hi Victoria, Amy, Mrs R and Junnie*.....hope I haven't missed anyone out. Not with it today, think my antihystamines are making me even dopier than usual 

*Fi* ~ did the hospital get back to you?

*Millie* ~ woohoo...congratulations 

Love and much luck everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi all hopeeveryone is going well


today im really warm... too warm infact my pessaries are melting.. fast!

Today i noticed befrore inserting the Pessarie that i have a white /clear CM...   anyone else experience this?  hope im not getting a bloody yeast infection from the veggie fat!


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello all!

Been busy at work over the last couple of days but have been reading posts.

Me - I've really started to think my AF is coming - getting all my usual symptoms. Off to the loo every 30 mins to check! 
Mrs R - I can sympathise. Keep up the PMA and avoid those test sticks.
Eden - yep agree about analysing every symptom. How is your garden. I love gardening (have you seen the gardening board in hobbies?) My tall plants have taken a real battering over the last few days. Lots of delphiniums have fallen over.

Fi - my cycle is normally 24 days and i had ET on day 22. The clinic told me because of the drugs my usual cycle was irrelevant and to wait 14 days after ET. With IUI and no drugs it would be normal cycle though. Actually this is the longest I've ever been without an AF - so that's some sort of achievement!

Anne - there seem to be lots of people testing on 4th July - I can't remember if it was this board or another one..
I was told by doctor at clinic to definitely *NOT * to swim when I was on 2ww because of risk of infection. She also told me to eat chocolate - how nice was that!

Helen - enjoy your time off work and relax and enjoy time with your mum!

Blizzi - hope you're feeling better and your DH has come home and shown some emotion. My DH has been waiting for a job offer all week which has not helped the waiting tension in this house! He had good news today so lets hope that luck spreads to us all here!

Hi to all new people to the board (vickied, tiger and I'm sure others). Congrats on your tx so far and sending you lots of sticky thoughts.

And only one more fball match to go - Thank goodness
Have a lovely Friday all of you.
xxxxxx


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

With a few hours to go i'm definitely going    , i know i should be a bit happy that the test day is finally a few hours away but Lord knows i've been twisted all day, first my buds were as tight as nuts this morning, then intense low abdominal pains, it's absolutely a miracle AF isn't here yet!

My clinic rang to find out how i was doing, said about the pain and i was warned to put my legs up, stay in bed to avoid m/c. . . so much for the initial act as normal but don't lift heavy objects!!!  Mum has been fussing and DH is wondering what all the fuss is about??    he just doesn't get it!!!

Anyway, wats there to get, i'm scared and my hormones are probably all over the place    

I'm sorry guys but i'm just   , hope everyone is having it betther than i did today, welcome to all newbies, i had a grand time on this thread, hope u do too. Mrs R, Junnie, Helen, Blizzi, Tracey, LPW, Fi, Becky, Anne, Cath, Vickie . . . everyone lots of    

Roses . . . hope you are holding up better than i am   , all the best tomorrow

Ok, let me sign out b4 i start bawling again  



I'll be toasting to a  tomorrow and for everyone!! (with a glass of pinapple juice though  )


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Fruitilicious, wishing lots of luck for testing today!  I will say a little   for you.

Sue


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Congrats Eden! IM sure you will be peeing on loads more sticks in the next 5 days hehehehe


YAYA for


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post to say it is all over for me.  AF arrived good and proper this morning.  I had a good idea yesterday as I had AF pains and a some spotting.
I don't feel as bad as I thought I would considering how convinced I was that this woudl work (even stupidly calculated due date).

Good luck to frutilicious and roses for testing today. I really really hope you can post BFP's

Tracey


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Tracey - I'm so sorry hun  

Eden - Congratulations on your BFP! 

Roses and Fruity - Good luck today ladies. Fruity - hope you are feeling a bit better today?


Just a quick post ladies because I'm feeling really low today. I've got my classic 'day before AF' headache that I get every month and is very distinctive so I think it will be all over for me tomorrow.   This is what happened on my last cycle, despite the drugs my 'normal' cycle always seems to override them and kick in. My AF is due tomorrow so I'm expecting it. So much for me telling you not to work yours out Fi! It was quite tricky to avoid knowing when it was is because I had last AF on the 1st. 

Lots of   to everyone

Good luck again to today's testers
Love Helen xxx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Tracey - Really sorry hun,      

Helen -      for you, try and stay positive and fingers crossed the witch will stay away!  I felt that I had some AF pains yesterday, but today seem ok, so just have to hope and pray it stays away.  I just want to get the next week over with now as AF could arrive at any point from now on.  I have read that they say the second week is the hardest and it sure is!  Try and rest today and hope that all is ok for you.

Eden - thats great news! Will you test again today? or will you now wait until your test date to test again? Good to hear that someone has a  

Becky - Thanks for the info - guess I will just have to wait and hope it doesnt come this week!  I think it is going to be a long week for all of us!

Junnie -  Hope you are ok?  At least AF hasn't arrived for you, so lets hope all is going well!

Lizzy - yes hosp did call back and just told me again that I had to wait and hope AF doesn't arrive.  If it hasn't come by next Thursday then I can call up and they will book me in for a scan two weeks from next thursday.  So I will not be testing, just hoping the witch stays away!

Mrs R - Hows things with you today?

Archy - Hows things with you?  I am not sure when AF should come, lets just hope it doesn't come hey!

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all those testing today!

xxx


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Tracy - sorry to here that the   has turned up . Take care of yourself.

JueB


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

fruitilicious - hoping for some good news from you today!

tracey        How are you doing today? are you OK?

Fi and Helen - lets hope AF stays away for all of us!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

not nearly as sore today, all the twinges & cramps seem to have settled so far today (9dpt) & my boobs are also less tender so who knows whats going on!
Had a headache when I woke up but thats now gone too, cant help myself with the knicker watch 
Last time I got to day before testing when Af showed so I'm really dreading the dys ahead 
I'll need to keep busy & not stress  Its PMA all the way as well as lots of  

fruitilicious - any news yet luv I'm so hoping you can post those 3magic letters soon!Good luck for testing    

Fi Fi - here's hoping theres   for all of us eh! I'm trying my best to stay sane.

Helen - come on you, chin up luv & get that PMA back in place, I've had a headachey feeling for past 2dys now so it may be nothing!! Keep thinking   & saying lots of  

tracey - so sorry hunni  spend lots of time with your OH, lots of cuddles helps 

Eden - Congrats hunni, Its sounding like gr8 news for you, you're so brave testing early!  

becky - you doing any better today luv?  

junnie - I've been having the odd hot flush as well, its weird isnt it! Not had any CM, I'm sure it'll not be an infection prob jst your body adjusting to all the hormones etc. Stay  

tiger & vickie - welcome girlies! 

hello to everyone else & lots of   &   for everyone testing over the weekend

Mrs R xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

hello ladies

do you mind if i join you i am currently on day 5 of my 2ww, amd my OTD is 4th July so just 1 week to go.

hope you are all well, i really want to test early this time i know you will probably alll scream don't!! but just incase what is the earliest a positive would show up


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

so many 4th July testers!

We'll be having our own celebrations on this board


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi OB - Good to see another Sugarbabe on board!  Can't help with your question though sorry as this is my first 2WW so all new for me!!!  So how are you feeling?  Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Fi Fi

i'm feeling ok i've been feeling really emotional today and i don't know why?? i've had sore boobs and i feel a little uncomfortable in the tummy but that could just be swollen ovaries!!

how you doing??


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

OB - Today seems to be a better day!  Yesterday I thought AF was coming, but today I feel ok!  I have got sore boobs too!  Have had some stomach pain - mainly in the evenings and have felt tired at times! (just had a quick nap!).  I am going back to work on Monday, so it will be good to have something to take my mind off of the wait.  I just hope I feel ok once back at work!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Girls

Tracey - Im so sorry   

Helen - hoping AF doesnt show up for you  

Fi Fi - The second week is always the hardest I agree and all the negative symptoms we get, could also be positive ones too - its positive to have AF type pains as it means the embies are implanting so fingers crossed....

Mrs R - thanks for the welcome, as I mentioned before its quite a positive symptom to have cramps.

Orange Butterfly - hi, I test on the 7th of July so only a few days after you. Ive always tested early and then spent the next few days worrying sick whether the result will change from a BFN into a BFP - I would suggest only testing early if you instinctively feel its a positive otherwise you will spend the next few days in turmoil!!!! This will be my 5th 2ww and believe me, there is nothing worse!!

Junnie - how you holding up hun?

As for me, am off work for the next 2 weeks and have spent the last couple of days mostly sleeping, am really tired but I think its mostly down to boredom!!!  No other symptoms yet to speak of.

Cath x


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

OB and fifi.. Its only my experiences but my first week i was at home and had swollen boobs and pains and was really really tired.  This week I've been at work and its been OK (I was dreading it after being so tired for the previous 3 weeks).  Good to take my mind off as it gets nearer OTD. No symptoms really, although i feel a bit like I do before AF.

Some people seem to test really early and get a result but for other people their result changes nearer the day.  For some AF comes before OTD and some on it.... 

Good luck both of you and lots of  

xx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Becky - Thanks for your message that has made me feel much better!  I am a bit worried about going to work on Monday and feeling tired and I haven't done anything over the last couple of weeks, so going back to work is going to be strange!  I am glad it has been ok for you, fingers crossed I will get through the week ok!  I am hoping like you say work will be a distraction and so the time will fly more!  So are you testing on Monday?  Fingers crossed all will go well for you!

Cath - Good to hear from you!  Keep your feet up and enjoy your rest!  It does get boring, but fingers crossed it will all be worth it!

xxx


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Fifi - OTD is monday. Will test on Sunday though as I'll be at home with DH.
I was tired the first Monday back but it was good to catch up on things and I lasted until 5.30.  I'd been so dopey during down regging and stimms that it felt like I had 3 weeks to catch up on.  The thing I worried about most was whether people would ask where I had been for two weeks. They didn't!! My boss knew but my team don't.  How about you? Do work know why you've been off?

xx


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi girls!

Sorry I haven't been on the last few days. Been trying to keep myself occupied visiting friends etc. I know, no excuse! 

It's taken me ages to catch up on all your posts! I'm now on day 7p3dt and my only symptom throughout my first week has been sore boobs until yesterday and now they're not sore at all. Still a little bigger than normal but not sore like they have been. What does this mean? Is it all over for me? DH says I always complain of sore boobs before AF arrives so could be a positive sign that it's now the other way round I'm confused. 
I had a hot sweat during the night last night and I'm really warm today too. Who knows! Trying to stay positive as I enter my 2nd week.

Tiger- Gorgeous picture! You say that you've not really had many symptoms too. What were you like throughout the 2ww on your previous attempt? Lots of fairy dust 4 u. 

Fruitilicious and Roses- Any news yet girlies? Keeping everything crossed 4 u.   

Edenbliss- Congrats on your ! You are so brave testing early. Sticky vibes to continue! 

Tracey- So sorry to hear your news. You sound like you're being strong. Don't give up. 

Helen- You say that you've been suffering with the headaches. If you're drinking lots of water, that can give you frequent headaches so don't worry hun I'm sure you'll be fine. Keeping everything crossed 4 u 2! 

Fifi- Counting on u for that positive boost the day before I test on the 4th! Come on !

Mrs R- I'm pleased someone elses boobs have become less tender. I was starting to think with all these abdominal pains, nausea and headaches that I'm NOT getting was a bad sign! Hope you're ok.

Anne- Sounds good! Another girlie with no symptoms. Hope we're not speaking too soon.

Becky- Good luck for Sunday!!!   

Best wishes to all those I haven't mentioned too. Lots of luck and fairy dust! 

Snuggles xxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your good luck wishes but it`s another horrible BFN for us I`m afraid. My bloods show that an attachment took place but detached, so it`s not seen as a pregnancy.

Good luck to you all,

Roses xxxxx


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Roses- I'm so sorry hun. It's such a stressful time. Be strong, get lots of hugs and then decide what to do next. Look forward, not back.   

Snuggles xxx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Roses - My fellow sugarbabe, I am so sorry to hear your news, I have been thinking of you all day.  Lots of           keep in touch! xxx

Snuggles - Keep positive hun, I am sure all of your signs are good signs!!!!  I felt quite warm last night too!  I had just done my HCG injection and then came over all warm so just thought it was the injection but who knows hey!  My boobs have been sore, but I have to say not as sore as the first few days!  Lets just hope next week is a good week all round for us!

Becky - Good luck for Sunday hun, will be thinking of you and waiting to hear how you get on!  My Line Managers at work know what has been going on, but the rest of the office think I have been off with a severe case of Gastric Flu!!!!  Not looking forward to all the questions on Monday, lets just hope I can say am feeling better and leave it at that!  I am sure the whole office know what has been going on anyway as they all gossip behind my back at my place which is hard at times, but I made it clear after I got married three years ago we wanted a family and here I am still waiting for it to happen!  Lets just hope this is our time and I can make an announcement of my own at work soon to stop them all talking!

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Roses - Im so sorry hunny.  Take care, thinking of you both  

Snuggles - during my last 2ww I had sore boobs the first week and a few af pains about 7 days past e/c and then nothing the week after, the sore boobs had gone and I felt fine it was only after I tested and I got a BFP that the boobs came back with a vengenance and the sickness kicked in a week later so your symptoms arent necessarily a sign of AF coming, the sore boobs were caused by the trigger shot and the cyclogest.


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Help - I have started to get really bad stomach pains, I am so worried AF is on its way.  Can you really get bad stomach pains and still be pregnant?  Today is day 8 past ET


----------



## millychick (Apr 10, 2008)

Fi Fi - try not to worry hon.  I had really bad stomach cramps and pains and was very bloated on days 7 and 8 (past ec) and i think this was a good sign for me.  Its too early for AF so it may be implantation. 

Milly


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Sorry i've been online a while but wanted to read through your posts! Roses & Tracey, i'm thinking of you both     and   for a better end next time.

It is a  for us!!!    and we are hoping for   . We've been on   all day.

Congrats Eden- hope you enjoy the rest of your pg.

Helen pls keep the    , i was still expecting   @ 4am today coz of my pain.

Mrs R, Junnie, Becky, Fi_Fi, Milly, Snuggles, Lizzy and everyone . . .  thank you all so much 

Welcome to all newbies.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Fruitilicious - Congratulations on your BFP - am so pleased for you.

Cath x


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Fruiticilious - Huge congratulations!    
Make sure you take it easy and enjoy every minute.

Thanks for your advice earlier. I really appreciate it and I'm trying to get the PMA back!

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

So i called the clinic today as i only got 12 days worth of pessaries... She told me that for the 2nd week of my 2ww.. they basically dont give you andy and let you go on  your own.. She said if the treatment didnt work i should bleed within that week of stopping pessaries..  bah 



Fruiticilious CONGRATS HUNNY!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Congratulations to Fruitilicious and Eden   

Fi Fi i have started feeling AF pains and i am 8 days past EC, i felt quite upset last night and went to bed feeling it was a bad sign, but a few words of encouragement on here mean that it could be a good sign for us?

Roses sorry it's bad news for you xx

a big hello to everyone, sorry about the lack of personals i will try and get to know everyone


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Fruitilicious - Great News on your BFP!!!!  I am so pleased for you and hope I can follow in your footsteps!!!

Milly - Thanks for your words of encouragement, they really made me feel better thanks.  I thought I would just be waiting to get to the two week point and it would be fairly easy, but it is all these symptoms that are making it really hard.  It is difficult to take your mind off it when you get some stomach pain etc!  I am feeling better today and haven't had much pain, so fingers crossed in might have been some implantation pains!!!!

OB - I know just what you are feeling as I felt the same last night when I went to bed, but I guess we have to stay positive and hope for the best!  DH has been pretty good which has helped trying to make me stay positive.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today?

Hi to Helen, Junnie and Cath - hope you are all ok today?

Lets hope the AF pains stay away today and my little embies are fighting hard!!!! 

Love

Fi xxx


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

fruitilicious - great news on your BFP  - well done you!!!!!     
Rest rest rest
I am 7 ddays post transfer now an danother week to go. Has any one experience low down sharp pains in groin When i get up mostly - ver yodd. AF pains have gone for the time being altho i am still expecting her. BAH!
take care all


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

fruitilicious.....delighted for you hunni, huge congratulations!!    has it sunk in yet?

Roses -   I'm so sorry luv, spend lots of time with your OH & take all the time you need to get over this, Lots of cuddles definitely helps.

How's everyone else doing with their symptoms or lack of them?

Well I'm not having a very good today....woke up this morning & felt kinda normal. No pains, no headache no sore boobs ...nothing! Used a cyclogest pessary about 8am & then had a pretty lazy morning. I went to the loo a short while ago & when I wiped there was a small smear of browny stuff  tmi I know, I'm now ****ting it that AF is about to start......Its the opposite now I'm scared to go to the loo incase its there. Why is this so cruel? This is me on 10dpt surely its a bit late for implantation, I'm really beginning to fear the worst   Been crying for past hour & feel so low now
sorry for such a depressing post but feel better for writing all this down

hope everyone is ok

Mrs R xx


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Mrs R - Try and stay positive hun, I know it is hard but it might be nothing.  I was really upset last night as I had such paid AF like pains and was convinced that AF was on its way but feeling better today and haven't really got any pains.  You may feel better later, try and rest up and take it easy for the rest of the day.  I am sure you will be fine.

Take Care xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Mrs R, 
Brown blood is old blood and therefore it could still be implantation. Also you could have had a later implantation as I have heard that it happens anywhere between 5 and 12 dpt. Like Fi says, relax and put your feet up. I've got everything crossed for you that this is a good sign of a BFP. 
Love Helen xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aww thanks girls, I am trying to stay positive but at the same time I keep thinking that its gonna be all over. I usually get a bit of brown staining before my Af starts so I'm just really   that its not bad news for me!
God this so bloomin' frustrating....I just feel a big mess today! aaaagghhhh!!

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## glohen (May 29, 2008)

Fruitilicious, congrats i wish you a healthy pregnanacy. Do take it easy.

Mrs R- Like you been told do try and stay positive, i Know its not easy but that's all we can do now. I'm praying and keeping my fingers cross for us. We'll have a BFP by God's grace.
Take care.

Glohen.


----------



## dinky d (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, I have been following this 2ww page but not posted as of yet.  I now feel i should to reassure some of you still going through wait at the mo.  9-10 days post transfer I was convinced it was all over as had bad PMT, moods headaches AF pains etc and also had small amounts of brown discharge, sore (.)(.) had gone.  Told DP it was all over and carried on week as if it was, with the very occasional glimmer of hope.  Anyway waited till official test date and got BFP.  So really, you never know till proven otherwise, i prob would have bet money it was all over.  Wishing you all the very best of luck. 
Dawn x


----------



## Snuggles (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

Fruitilicious-       - So pleased 4 u!

Tiger- Thanks for the reassurance. Still no symptoms. Not a thing at the moment, 8dp3dt. 

FiFi- Sorry to hear you're having pains. I hope they get better soon. Try not to worry too much. Alot of the BFP girlies have had the same.  I can't decide which way is the best; to have some symptoms or none at all!!  We're nearly there now girl, keep up the PMA.

Mrs R- What's happened to that PMA??!! It's not over yet hun. You still have every chance. Keeping everything crossed 4 u.  

Dinky- Thanks for coming on to the thread. It really helps to have some feedback from the BFP girlies!!! Wishing you well. 

Good luck Tracey and Becky testing tomorrow!!!  

I'm really annoyed with myself.  Took my DH DS to footy this am only to be hit in the tummy by a flying football. I'd been so careful and after sitting around the house all week I thought the fresh air would do me good.  Can u believe it Of all places to hit.  Just hoping it hasn't destroyed any chance I had. Life can be so unfair. My only saving grace is that it was a side hit and not front on.  DH keeps telling me I'll be okay but I'll always wonder "what if" if it doesn't work.

Keeping my chin up.  

Snuggles xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Mrs R glad its not just me driving myself mad with the 2ww, i've had really bad af pains today and that funny drawing pain down my legs that i get when i'm due on, and i've felt completely down about it, glad you've got some PMA back i'm feeling ok and am just trying to be realistic about it all, still going   though.

Snuggles i'm sure embies will be fine they will be well protected, still must have been a bit of a shock though, make sure you're extra relaxed now!!

Dinky thanks for giving us all some hope that even when the negative thoughts creep in it can still be a BFP!!

Big hello to everyone else, good luck girlies!!


----------



## JueB (Feb 16, 2005)

Just pop in to see how you were all doing.

Roses - Sorry to hear your news  take care of yourself

Fruitilicious - Congratulations on your     

JueB


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

Roses and Tracey, very sorry to hear the bad news.  Good luck in you next step.

Orange Butterfly - I'm 8 days past EC aswell, my test dates the 8th July, but I think yours is ealier?

Blizzi, I've had a funny pain in my groin for the last few days. It is strange.

Fruitilicious and Eden well done!

Time goes slowly in 2ww world doesn't it? Back to work on Monday  don't know whether that's good or bad

Victoria X


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for being there pls keep up the     

Mrs R- hunni    pls keep up the PMA. And i'm still hvn the groin pain till now post BFP.

'l be checking in on you girls, and will keep on the   

much luv everyone  

fruitilicious


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Morning Girls,

Well I don't know what I would have done during this 2ww without all of you.  Since my bad AF like pains on Friday night I have felt ok, some slight stomach ache yesterday but nothing major so I was feeling a bit better about it all.  Today I have woken up again feeling ok, but I have just been to the loo and I have a small amount of brown discharge too!  Mrs R - I have joined your club.

After switching the PC on and having a read of the thead I feel a bit better now as I was starting to worry that AF is coming.  Hopefully it will just stay at the brown discharge and not turn into AF!  This then maybe a good sign that the embryo/embryos have implanted over the weekend.  Today is day 10 post transfer.

Dawn - Your post was so reassuring as I too have had sore boobies and they are alot better now, so after reading your post I am feeling more positive.  Fingers crossed today will come and go and no AF will show!

Mrs R - How are you, any more discharge? How are you feeling

Fruitilicious - Good to hear all is well with you, thanks for the positive thoughts lets hope it is the start of a good week for all of us!

Victoria - I am back to work on Monday too!  Not sure I am looking forward to it, but it will be good to get out of the house and take my mind off the wait!

OB - Hope you are feeling better today hun, it is so hard this wait isn't it!  I am really surprised how many pains I have had, but lets hope they are good pains!!!

Snuggles - I am sure you will be fine, please don't worry!  every time I sneeze I worry as it is a bit tender and I think.... I hope I am not harming the embies!!!!  silly I know!

Hope everyone else is managing to survive this long old wait!  Have a fab day everyone!

Love

fi x


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't quite believe it.  
Now of course I'm really paranoid that something will go wrong over the next few weeks!

Good luck everyone else.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. i had small AF cramps all week - so have a bit of


----------



## Fi_Fi (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations Becky on your BFP!!!!  Stay positive and I am sure it will all go fine for you! xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Not quite sure how I'm feeling.....had some small 'bits of the browny stuff' on & off all yesterday & still there a bit this morning but its only when I wipe (tmi I know!). Since I'm using the progesterone pessaries theres a fair bit of white gunky mess afterwards & in amongst that is wee smears of brown.
Only got today & tomorrow left with the pessaries.
Tuesday is a day of nothing & then its hosp on Wed morning for bloods to confirm a result.
I could do a hp test but I'm def not gonna.....over the past 4yrs I've only ever had bad news with a hpt so want to hold off til Wed & find out from hosp.
Hopefully AF will stay away.....fingers crossed.
Thanks for the message & the support

becky - congrats hunni! 

Fi Fi - know how you're feeling, try & stay sane

fruiti - thanks I'm trying to get the PMA firmly back!

OB -hope you're doing ok & those pains are driving you crazy!

snuggles - I kow it aint over yet, just keep hoping &   that ist good news! hope you're ok after your encounter with the ball, I'm sure it'll not effect anything!

dawn - thanks for that post, you've given me a bit more hope

lots of luv n hugs to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

Becky big huge congratulations on your 

thats fantastic...i got mine on the 24th and its still sinking in!!!!! congratulations love amyclare x


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Becky - Congratulations on your . Fantastic news!!!

Hope everyone is ok? Just caught up with everyone's posts.  

Mrs R & Fi - really hope that the discharge is implantation for you both. Got everything crossed for you both.  

Snuggles - Hope you're not too worried about the football. I'm sure it will be fine and those embies are well protected. 

OB - Hope you are ok? I too have had a full range of pains whilst in the 2ww. 

Junnie - How are you holding up hun? Any symptoms?!

Dinky - Welcome to the thread! Hope you are ok. The 2ww does drag and this is the best place to speed it up a little!


Well I'm now 12dp2dt and managed to survive yesterday without AF arriving! My normal cycle is 27/28 days so it would be yesterday or today. I'm   that it doesn't come. I've got yet another headache   although not as bad as the horrendous one on Thurs/Fri. I've also noticed that I'm needing to drink alot which is weird because normally I'm never thirsty and have to force water down my neck. I'm lucky if I manage a couple of glasses a day! Last night I had some fluttery feelings in that area but I'm not getting my hopes up because I had some of these last time. 
    please!!!

Love to everyone
Helen xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Becky Congratulations hunny xxxxxxxx

Fi Fi & Mrs R     hope the brown stuff is implantation for both of you

Hi to Amyclare, Helen, & Snuggles and to the rest of the 2ww ladies.

well i've still got pains they felt a bit better this morning but seem to be back again now    

oh well only 4 more days to go thats if i hold out from doing a HPT, i'm really tempted but scared incase its a BFN 

hope everyone is ok today


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

OB - I'm exactly the same. Trying desperately to avoid doing a HPT despite being so tempted. I'm so scared too. If it is a BFN I would be beside myself. AARGH! Only 4 days. Only 4 days. Only 4 days!!!
Helen xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Helen

i know what you mean it doesn't help that i keep seeing that advert for the new first response that you can use 6 days early  

the waiting is just torture!! but i too would be devastated if it was BFN i don't think i'd even be ableto console myself with the fact i may have tested too early!!

ooooohh the dilema


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

It's a nightmare! I've got an extra pg test upstairs (as well as the two the clinic provided), DH has gone for a run and I've got the house to myself. 
Oh to pee or not to pee...that is the question!    
Love Helen xxx


----------



## fruitilicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello girls,

Congrats Becky     

     everyone


much luv
   
fruity


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Can I join your gang please?  I really feel I need the support of others on the dreaded 2ww.

I had 2 x 5 day old blasts put back on Monday.  My official test date is 8 July (my birthday - eek!) but think I may test early   on the 6th as it is a Sunday.  It is not my normal style  to want to test early but because we had 5 day old blasts put back I personally think that 16 days post transfer for testing is just prolonging the agony!!

Symptom wise - I feel like I have PMT (which I have just noticed someone posted about who got a BFP - sorry can't remember who), I thought my boobs were sore but I think that is just down to the constant poking that I keep doing to hem to see if they are sore.    and I have generally felt that AF is just around the corner for the last few days.

My gut feeling is that it hasn't worked and I have had a very big cry today.  DH is getting fed up with my negativity but he doesn't have the feelings that I have.

Congratulations to all those who have just got a BFP and   to those with a BFN.  Wishing all of you on the dreaded 2ww lots of luck for test day.

Button xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello my fellow 2wwaiters!!!

Today was the first day I ventured out of the house since E/T and it has left me exhausted!! Have been having really bad af type pains on Friday and Saturday but nothing today, in fact I feel fine (apart from tiredness).

Fifi, Orangebutterfly and Milly - its quite normal to have af type cramps so keep up the PMA, I had af pains all through my last 2ww and all through pregnancy, I think this is a positive sign!!

Junnie - cant your gp prescribe you with the pessaries? I had them from my GP last time after the private care was over with.

Mrs R - Hope you are feeling ok, the bleeding is nothing to worry about and can be perfectly normal - try and relax and fingers crossed.

Snuggles - I wouldnt worry too much about the football incident, I think those embies are quite well protected inside!

Victoria - Hi, how are you today?

Becky - CONGRATULATIONS - Hooray!! Am so pleased for you - take it easy xx

Helen - Not long left now, only 4 days, hang in there!!

Button - Hi, we are in the same boat, I had two 5 day blasts put back last Wed and my test day is the 7th of July, but like you I think I would rather test on the Sunday than a Monday morning before work!!  How have you been feeling?

Fruitilicious - How you doing today?

Lots of Love

Cath xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Cath

Am feeling a bit better after my big   this morning but am generally feeling quite fed up with all of this waiting.  I never felt this bad after IUI.  

I have been off work for a week and a half and had been signed off until test date but am going to go back tomorrow.  I know but sitting around at home isn;t really doing me much good and it will be good to get back to a bit of a routine.

You had your blasts put back 2 days after me and are allowed to test a bday before my OTD so I don't feel so bad about potentially testing early now!

Fi Fi and Mrs R - Hope that the brown stuff is nothing to worry about.

Love Button xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fruiti, Becky and Eden - huge contratulations on your     I am absolutely thrilled for you.

I feel much better about my BFN now, I'm sure next time will be my time and will try again as soon as they will let me.

I will be keeping my eye out for BFP's from the rest of you.

Tracey


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

Apologies again, still having problems with my internet but hopefully it's fixed now 

*Tracey* ~ sorry it's late but really sad to see you news hun...take care 

*Roses* ~ many hugs to you too.....i'm so sorry 

*Helen* ~ try and hang in there if you can, give those levels time to rise  

*Mrs R* ~ how have you been today? I'm sure it could still be implantion hun....hope so  

*Hi Orange Butterfly* ~ welcome to the thread. Do i need send the   yet  Lots of luck  

*Button* ~ welcome to you too......wow, what a day to test. Hope you get the best pressie ever. (((hugs))) for today and loads of luck  

*Fi* ~ aw hun, you've got a 3ww at least!! Everything crossed AF stays away and good luck for work tomorrow  

*Junnie* ~ sorry, bit late getting back to you but CM is really normal 
*
Becky, Fruitilicious and Eden* ~ yay, many congratulations.......fabulous news, really made up for you all 

*Dawn* ~ thanks for you post hun and congratulations to you too 
*
Hi Sue, Jue, Cath, Snuggles, Blizzi, Glohen, Victoria and Amyclare* ~ hoping you all had a good weekend 

I'm going to leave a couple of links for anyone who hasn't seen them yet......hopefully they'll be quite reassuring 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults
*
2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations Becky! I hope your pregnancy is worry free.

Welcome Button, I think I have the same test date as you. I had 3 day old ET on Monday. Like you, I'd also decided that I might test on Saturday, mainly because I will get my results by phone on 8th (which is also my dad's birthday) and if it's bad news I want to know.

Feeling a bit down today. Don't know why really - first thing this morning when i was half asleep, i stretched and had a bit of a pain. Ever since then, I've lost my PMA. The fluttery uterus type feelings seem to have stopped and other than the obligatory sore boobs, I haven't really had any symptoms or bleeding since monday. 

Perhaps it's cos i have to go back to work tomorrow! I guess it will make the time go quicker but not looking forward to the awkward questions.

Hope everyone has a nice evening. Thank goodness for that, the football's finished, I can go downstairs again!

Victoria x


----------



## blizzi (May 2, 2008)

hi all and congrats to all those BFP's!!!  
My AF pains have diminished and  still have th eodd groin twinge. Tearful MY GOD yes!!! Even feel like i can actually feeling my ovaries (or uterus) pulsating. (.)(.) very very sore  - when take off bra they feel like lead wieghts!! DP thinks i should just relax and wait  - ha ha ha ha yesh easier for you mate!!! It slike you feel something all the time and of course every twinge is exaggerated in th emind cos we are all so hyper - sensitive!!! 
am ON DAY 8, but amazingly i dont wanna test early as i am too scared.....! Very tough at the mo cos my sis is 5mos preg and hormonal and i am hormonal too - ha ha  - we had a bit of a misunderstanding and my poor dad tried to intervene and got stuck in the midst!! 
I dunno bout you guys but i am having trouble sleeping at the normal time and then so tired when i should be awake LOL!
Cant stop scoffing too  =- hmm prob af sign!
well niht night girlies and excuse the typos - i am mush for brains again and typing very pants!


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Can I join you please? I am currently on day 5 of the 2ww with 2 little embies on board from a donor egg cycle at Ceram in Spain. Official test day is the 9th July.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am using internet TV in the hotel and I am having a bit of a nightmare with it. I am flying home tomorrow and will catch up then.

Good luck and sticky vibes to everyone

love
Helen
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi everyone

I'm feeling really   today.....still having the brown stuff so I'm convinced it means AF.
Surely if it's implantation it'd have stopped by now? thats me had this since sat lunchtime now.
Its there majority of the time when I wipe but especially a few hours after I've used the pessary, the browny stuff is smeared in amongst the gunky white stuff from the pessary. In between the pessaries I'm wiping & there's nothing.
This is totally driving me insane! 
Feel a big emotional mess        

hope everyone else is surviving!
Mrs R xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Mrs R, 
I'm really sorry to hear that you are  . I don't know how long it takes your AF to come properly normally but if you've the brown stuff since Sat and its not turned pink or red then that's a good thing. Last time I was cycling I was on my clinic's board and a lady had exactly the same thing; brown stuff that even became pinky and it was streaked in her pessaries and the clinic said that it could be the pessaries irritating the vaginal walls. This might be why it happens when you have used a pessary and you get quite a bit of it a few hours later and then not much the rest of the time. She went on to get a BFP and continued to get this streaking because she was still using the pessaries.

Stay relaxed and put your feet up (I know it's easier to say than do!)
Sending you lots of  hun.
Love Helen x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

am on borrowed time as I forgot the laptop cable and will ran out of battery power soon ...

Sorry for not posting very much, but am trying to keep sane during the this 2WW and am getting too wound up being on FF too much   This will be a loooong week. Testing on Friday morning!!

blizzi -wow, three blastos to freeze, that is impressive. When will you be testing? I know what you mean about being too afraid to test early - me too!! Hence why I am waiting for Dh to come back. Good luck to you  

Mrs R - hope you are ok, not long now, sending you lots of      Again, can understand that you stay off the pee sticks, after so much disappointment from them, it seems some how easier to wait for a bood test. Will be thinking of you on Wednesday.   Sorry to read that you feel so worried.   

Tiger - hello there, recongise you from the mad chatty June Bugs thread. How are you doing honey? 

Vickied - good luck for testing tomorrow. 

Archy - hope you areok and that work will be a good distraction, but not too stressful.

LizzyB - thanks for swimming advice, even a 20 minute walk tires me out now, so am seriously unfit. Oris this the embie making roomfor itself??   Hope so ... 

Junnie - hopeyou are doing ok, pessaries are no fun  , but I am sure taking them for 12 days rather than 14 will make no difference to the outcome. Sending you some extra sticky 

Becky100 - thanks for the 'no swimming' advice - and the choclate advice   Fabulous! And HUGE congratulations on your   

Fruitilicous: Congratulations on your   

edenbliss: Congratulations on your  - hope you do not spend a fortune on those pee sticks   

Tracey - sorry to read that it was not meant to be this time. Wishing you the best for the future.   

HelenFS - hope you can hold out ot test day!   Hope it will bring you a good result  

Fi_Fi - how are you doing so far?? When is your test date? Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Orange Butterfly - hang in there!! Sending you lots of luck      

Snuggles - anohter 4th of July tester!! Sorry to hear abotu your football scare -I am sure you will be fine though!! Sending you lots of      and 

RosesareRed - are you still reading here?? I hope you are ok, honey. Am thinking of you  

Dawn - thanks for sending a positive story!!  

Button - hope you are ok at work and congrats on having two blastos put back!! Sending you 

Helen - welcome and good luck with trying for no. 2   Monty looks very cute!!

I really hope I have not forgotten anyone, I did not mean to leave anyone out.

Good luck to you all.

Am trying to stay sane until Friday. Not having many symptomsat all, except the odd twich, but that could be my messed up digestion ...

Take care  

Anne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello again,

Mrs R - so sorry that you feel down and worried. I hope Helen is right.
Sending you some extra   and 

Anne


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks Helen for trying to keep me positive  I'm just really struggling big time today, this time is so much harder than my 1st failed cycle. Maybe its cos I know this is our last 'free' nhs attempt.
I've just rang the hosp & explained everything to the nurse in the hope that they'd let me come in for blood test tomorrow instead of wed but she said no.....so even more   Its only 1 day early so I was really hoping they'd agree 
I usually get brown discharge for about a day or so before AF so it could yet still be on the cards. Today is my last day of pessaries, so maybe they're just keeping AF at bay, maybe it'll come soon & put me out my misery.
My positivity has really gone now which makes me so  

going to have a pj day & feel sorry for myself.

How you doing luv? Probably much better than me, dont know whats happened to me today, sorry!

Anne - I'm a big mess today, just ignore me, think the 2ww has really got to me. Good luck for Fri sweetie!

Mrs R xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Mrs R - I'm really sorry that the clinic won't take your bloods a day early - how ridiculous  . I hope so much that it's not your AF coming chick and that it is irritation or something like that. Did your clinic say anything about the possible cause/give you advice? I've got everything crossed that when you stop the pessaries the brown stuff stops with it; that's what I'm believing and I won't hear anything else  .

I'm ok thanks - AF has stayed away so far just hope it keeps away completely. Haven't tested early although I was so tempted to test yesterday as that extra test was taunting me     how I held off I don't know! I think I'm just so scared - arrgghh it's so frustrating. I've decided that I'm definitely going to test on Wed (1 day early) as I want to be alone to do it. I know it sounds weird but I'm really worried about DH. He has everything pinned on it working and I just don't want his dreams to be shattered. Don't get me wrong, I will be so upset if I get a BFN but this way I can prepare myself. I've been a lot more pragmatic about the result after our BFN in March. 

Having said all this, I've not lost the PMA girls!!!! 

Come on BFP! Give us a B...Give us a F...Give us a P!  

Right I'm going now. I've lost it!  
Love and   to everyone

Helen xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

well i've resited the urge to test just too scared i may not hold out until friday though, i feel a bit down today not sure why i think its because i jsut want some definite signs to show me i'm pregnant and there isn't any!

Mrs R sorry you're feeling down hunny it is torture, sorry your clinic aren't helping either  

Helen well done for resisting and keeping up the PMA for all of us

Hi Anne another friday tester i hope theres lots of BFP's on friday

big hello to everyone else hope everyone is managing to stay sane


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a bit pi**ed off with clinic.....I've had exact same EC (on a monday) & ET (on a wednesday) days as 1st cycle yet this time my OTD is one day later so thats all the more reason I'm upset & annoyed. Would've felt so much better if result couldve been tomorrow 
All they said about the spotting is that implantation can give some high vaginal bleeding hence the reason the spotting is happening after the pessary or else all the hormones are causing the uterus lining to change & bits are pre-shedding before AF......so in other words they've no idea!
Just had a long chat with DH on the phone, I hate showing him I'm upset when he's stuck at work but he's the only one I could talk too.
Managed to stop crying now but feel like someones ripped my heart out!
God knows how I'll get through tomorrow!

good luck for testing on Wed Helen - I hope its the best news ever! You're PMA is fab! Well done you!

OB - if you test early then lots of good luck to you as well

Mrs R xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Helen* ~ welcome to the thread....have a good flight home tomorrow and lots of luck  

*Mrs R* ((((hugs))))

Will start up a new thread later this evening so save your posts before you post them 

Take care all 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone...

*JULY/AUG 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147676.0


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Mind if I join you. I have my EC booked for Fri - so another Independance day girl but I will be only just starting my wait.
Fingers crossed the 4th is an incredibly lucky day for all of us testing or having EC or ET that day.

Junnie - Glad the photos helped! PM me anytime ok. How have you got on today since you finished cyclogest? I will keep fingers crossed for no af for you.   Keep away from those pee sticks though!!    

Orange Butterfly,    I have been reading your diary, fingers crossed for a bfp! but keep away from your pee sticks too, you were doing so well until yesterday too. There are plenty of people on these boards who get bfp without having had any symptoms at all, so try not to worry. 

Hello to everyone else, I will try and read back a few pages and see where you are all up to, but I see this is a very busy board so forgive me if I do not remember everyone's names.

          to everyone xx
Michelle


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Fifelassie

Don't want you to think that everyone is ignoring you! Lizzy started a new thread, click below.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147676.0

Good Luck with EC on Friday.

Button xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Button ~ thanks hun......completely forgot to lock the thread.

It was the tennis.......so exciting i forgot what i was doing!! 

Fifelassie ~ i'll move your post over if you haven't posted there already 

xxx


----------

